# new to lay it low, first time



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

hi im JB, from melbourne, australia,

i have been building my 64 for 5 years now and im still going, i bought the car from montana as a complete car, shipped it over then pulled it completely appart!

i have done all the work myself and could talk all day about what ive done but i wont because that would just bore you to death so i will let my photos do the talking,

keep rydin.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

looks good so far! welcome to Layitlow bro! have pics of the care before the tear down?


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking reAl good keep up the good work.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

yes i have pics of the car before i pulled it appart, but they are not on the computer here at work, i do have alot of photos, 
there are some earlier pics of my 64 on here under lowrider general, new to lay it low, first time.

JB.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

WELCOME HOMIE....GOOD LUCK ON THE REST OF YOUR BUILD..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

THE FRAME NERLY COMPLETED


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

NO FILLER IN THIS FRAME, all steel


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

just the final touches to what your going to see, some nice welds where it maters, holes cut out for front cylinders,
JB.


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

Ah good you found it....it took me a while to get the hang of L.I.L. but now its a daily thang....keep us posted on ur ride


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

top a arm work, extended 1" and plated, at this stage of the build i was up to my 3rd girldfriend since i bought the car and 1021 box of beer.

JB.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

after some time with the new grinder, ( they just keep blowing up? ) top a arm nearly finished a nd ready for chrome!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

extra mount on the frame for my rear top arm!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

rear control arm work, cut spring mounts off, cut holes for the pro hopper pro balls,
then cut them in half!!! no way..
cut a section out of some other impala arms then made them 8" longer!


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

so its a four door?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2007)

great job


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

looking good


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

work is lookin good so far, def gonna keep my eyes on this build!!


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice framework


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

CHINGON ESE!


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the family bro keep up your doing great :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thank you for everyones suport and coments so far,
as i said i started this build 5 years ago and im still going but im getting there. doing all the work myself on the 1 day a week i get off work makes it hard but i will never give up. its my life!
i will keep posting pics of what im up to, i will then put the old photos of the car when i first got it, they are just not on the computer, they are printed in a photo album.
the photos im putting on here now is what is going on now, its what im up to in the build, the car is not finished but im hoping i will see some colour and chrome very soon!
please stay posted to my build and follow my work and my life..

keep rydin,

JB.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

rear control arms extended 8", tacked in place, then i moulded a box section to fit inside the arms, note the slots in the steel to make it bend inside the arm!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

completely welded extension and pro ball, then smoothed with grinder , ( cant even tell its been extended )  but im still not finished..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

completely boxed rear arms, finished, now just need a clean up with my old mate, the grinder!


----------



## washedupcoupe (Nov 11, 2007)

i like the way u kept the stock arm look :thumbsup:


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey bro you got some mad fab skills... :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for all your nice comments,
and all your suport so far.
i will keep workin hard and posting new pics,

please follow me and my dream to having one of the nicest 64 impalas in the world, built by me.

keep rydin,

JB.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

ford 9" diff in, 
shortened 2.5" from standard impala length, extra thick wall axle tubes and 31 spline billet axles,
checking fittment of 12" showtime rear cylinders through frame holes after extening the lower arms 8" , moving lower arm mounts 8 " !!! perfect fit, remembering i also had to reweld the rear spring mounts onto the frame after i plated the whole side in one piece!!!
top banana bar fully boxed and plated and extra arm in place, ready to make my top y bar......


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

awsome build those arms are badass


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

making the top rear arm was my own idea, i have seen the y bone arm , but i made mine out of the og parts!
, y arm, i used 2 bannana bars and 2 frame mounts, i had to cut out some of the extra arm to get it low enough and inline with og bannana bar then used a rod to keep it inline.
then welded a brace between the 2, to joint them.


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

thats some good work right there keep it up


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

y arm finished, cut off what i didnt need then plated the whole thing, i still need to clean it up with the grinder before i send it to chrome!

gettin there, i hope you are enjoying my progress pics,

JB,

keep rydin.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

more pics going on today.

JB.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

cut spring cups out of the lower a arms to fit my new 3.5 ton springs
made my own sping cups out of pipe for a perfect fit.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

welded on spring cup end plates!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 11 2010, 07:58 PM~18282594
> *so its a four door?
> *


 yes it is a 4 door impala


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i hand bent a piece of 1.1/4" steel and moulded it around the shape of the bottom of the a arm, to make it easier to plate the bottom.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i have done alot work so far on the build of my 64 lowrider, ( alot ) but im very happy and proud how my bottom a arms turned out. they are finished now. fully welded.
this is where im up to in the build, friday 13th august 2010,

the next stage in my lo lo build is this sunday 15th august 2010 i will remove all suspension and diff from the frame, clean it all up with my favorite tool, the grinder!! and prepare it all for chrome.

i will post some of the first pics of my build soon, 
taking the whole car appart,
removing the body from the frame,
wrapping the whole frame...... 2 years just on the frame wrap!!!

please stay posted on my build because it will all come together real soon.


keep rydin,

JB.


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)

TTT for the homie with mad fab skills


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for your comments, been workin on the a arms all day, all welds are now grinded and all smooth. Post some pics tomorrow, keep rydin, Jb.


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Aug 15 2010, 03:26 AM~18312199
> *Thanks for your comments, been workin on the a arms all day, all welds are now grinded and all smooth. Post some pics tomorrow, keep rydin, Jb.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i still have a bit of work to do before everything goes to chrome, i have started cleaning up all my welds!
why did i start? 
anyway i have to smooth everything now, its going to take longer but the end result will be worth it.


JB.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

these are the first photos of my 64 the day after it landed from montana!
little did my dad and i know at the time that it would take more than 5 years to finish.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

13X7" 100 spoke luxor wheels, with 155/80/13 from showtime hydraulics


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

interior coming out, and all glass!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my mate bunga








pullin doors off








pullin stuff off, front bar just lyin there








da boyz, dreamin of the day when we're all out hittin switches!


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)

You will be so glad you did when you get it the way you like it. I know its easy to get burnt out on a project but stick with it homie it will be awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

steel cut and drilled ready to start battery racks








battery rack mounts welded to the frame








rack mounts sticking up through the floor.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

this is me making one of the first things for the my 64, the very important battery racks

















im using 8 odyssey pc2150 batteries!!!! heaps of power..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i made the battery racks sit 1" off the boot floor and they are only suported by the frame.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

puttin my showtime pumps together in the lounge room! where else would you put pumps together using oil, grease and stuff?
(where the hell does this bit go?)
check out my dvd collection! cat in the hat??? what the..


















x 4 showtime pumps nearly done.


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

looking good man


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

keep posted to my build, im still loading old photos, that way you can see how i got to where i am today. check out the dates too on the pics and remember i only get 1 to 2 days per week to work on my 64 lolo.

jb, 

keep rydin.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

battery and pump racks finished,
i trial fitted everything to make sure it would fit before i took the body off the frame.
the 4 batteries just fit on each side.
everything was then pulled out to lift the body off...


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

good topic and good work bro


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

looking good keep us posted


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

great build... keep up the good work.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

nice werk


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks again for all those checkin out my 64 build and comments,

i will be putting lots more old pics on shortly of the car being pulled completely appart and frame wrap.

yesterday ( monday 23rd august ) i spent all day in my shed again working on the 64,
i have nearly finished smoothing all the welds on a-arms and control arms! its looking good, they will look even better when everything is chromed...
cant wait.....

ryde lo..

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

always have someone big nearby when taking the body off the frame! lucky my mate paul was close by to help me when the body fell off the stands!
lucky it landed on the rear tyres.








what colour do you call this? surface rust brown i think.

















check out my auto trans covered in oil and dirt, nice.
the body is ready to go and dipped in acid.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

LIKE THE WAY YOU ARE KEEPIN EVERYTHING STOCK LOOKING :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

spoon, thanks for your comments, 
do you mean all the arms that ive made?

jb.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Aug 23 2010, 09:36 PM~18387663
> *spoon, thanks for your comments,
> do you mean all the arms that ive made?
> 
> ...



yeah


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

off it goes never to be seen in faded red and white again


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:worship: :worship: Looking good


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Looks awsome so far... Keep up the good work


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 11 2010, 02:58 AM~18282594
> *so its a four door?
> *


thats my guess....its in Australia..home of the fo-doe :wow:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Aug 23 2010, 06:23 PM~18387499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i love putting spokes on for the first time....


----------



## 1953 chevy (Jun 2, 2010)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND GOOD LUCK!! :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

always have someone big nearby when taking the body off the frame! lucky my mate paul was close by to help me when the body fell off the stands!
lucky it landed on the rear tyres.


your not kidding on that i have taken many bodys off by my self its always stressfull :biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

this is the first time i have taken the body off a frame!
this is the first time i have built a lowrider,

:biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

this is the body after it came back from the paint strippers, the body was acid dipped to strip all the paint off, alot less mess than sand blasting.
the metal comes up nice a shinny, all the white crap on it is anti rust solution.
this is how the body is today!!!!
, its the last thing i will do on the build.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

gettin ready to pull the motor out








trying to take out rusted bolts 








taking all the rear end out, check out the pic on the wall, thats my 302 windsor v8 71 corolla, sleeper..

keep posted more pics soon.

ryde lo

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

still takin things off the frame, still drinkin beer!!








frame finally stripped, this is my mate daz, i think he was doing more drinkin than helpin..








dazz, its not a surfboard....
another hard day workin on the 64, drink was well deserved, jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Aug 25 2010, 12:27 AM~18398907
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks pretty solid


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

the body is awsome, small rust holes in the front floor and a bit of rust in the boot at the back of the wheel wells, around the windows are perfect and the rest of the car is really good. i was very lucky because i bought it without seeing it!
all doors, bonnet and boot have no rust!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Holy crap homie... where you come from with all these fabrication skills. Bad ass work for sure


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks sin sixty,

i live in melbourne, australia.
i sell new cars (HSV) Holden's for my job and dont get alot of time to work on my lo lo.
im going as hard as i can with the time i have off work and the tools i have, ( grinder and i welder ).
i am a qualified mechanic and have built a few cars before but nothing like this!

keep posted to my build,

keep rydin,

JB.


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

looking great bro, keep up the great work


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Aug 25 2010, 12:14 AM~18399774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Disassembly in FLIP FLOPS...that's gangsta!

Build looks good man, can't wait to see it done


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for all your suport  

this sunday29th august is when i can work on my 64 next, im still grinding welds on the rear control arms, i hoping they will be finished on sunday.
this will be a big step in the build..
ill keep ya posted.

keep rydin,

JB.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

making templates out cardboard for top a arms ( my 89 vette in the pic )








complete side template for the frame wrap








i made cardboard templates for the whole frame, ( mmm beer )


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

posting some new ( old ) pics soon.
frame wrap.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

the key to a awsome finish on any project , is a good diet!
i have found over the years that beer and pizza is the best..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

cutting the handbrake cable guides from the frame so i can plate the inside








i marked the frame where the rear control arm brackets where to be welded back on, 8" down the frame.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

brad helping me make cardboard templates for threar rear section








the boyz holding the cardboard while i cut it out for the main crossmember,


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i cut all the mounts and brackets off the frame, no turning back now!

















i made a template for everything, this is the longest


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

given the body a bit of sun, made a trolly to move it around








my hot hod it the background








the j-rod








i made a rotisserie ro make it easier to work on the body, also in this pic the frame was back from the sand blaster and in primer ready for the full frame wrap!!!


----------



## mr sal62 (Dec 14, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i will be posting the pics of the full frame wrap start to finish soon, please stay posted.

JB.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Aug 31 2010, 08:18 PM~18455918
> *i will be posting the pics of the full frame wrap start to finish soon, please stay posted.
> 
> JB.
> *


count on it


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i traced around all the cardboard templates on 1/4" steel sheets, then cut them all out using and oxy!!! i did most of the frame wrap in my mates factory while i took 2 weeks off work.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i smoothed all the steel edges with a grinder


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

this is most of the steel cut out and cleaned up will the grinder ready to be welded on the frame..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i plated the inside of the frame first starting near the back, i plug welded every plate aswell !!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

check out the 69 kingswood in the back ground!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

looks good ..check out this kingswood HA HA


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thats a cool ute.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 3 2010, 06:57 PM~18480917
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks like the frames coming together :cheesy:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

spoon,

gettin there, but still along way to go ( in these pics 
posting some more soon,

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

main crossmember plate in place, but i didnt weld it in till later

















welded brackets back on for handbrake cable and gearbox linkage


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

hally and bunga, tryin to work out what the hell im doin, ( this is alot of work jb )








i had to do the whole side in 2 plates because it was so long


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

both the inside and the outside of the frame plated, plug welded and tacked in place








all sides plated, plug welded


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

Looking good JB, your going all out!

I'm in Melbourne too.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

:0


----------



## raki (Jan 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
good to see more lows being built in aust


----------



## 02hop (Apr 6, 2006)

looking good mate this is an under cover build in australia
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=22971&st=51540
we are all here mate


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Some fine metalwork there! :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

congrats on your build, it looks unreal, its allot of hard work but pays off in the end, im going to be checking out your build progress , this is the type off stuff i love to see, 
and very nice taste in batts.....
like o2 hop said there is a hole bunch of us aussies in AUS RIDAZ!!!
you should come check it out, and share some of your build progress over there...
peace..
Jay...


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

nice !! welcome to layitlow.

you're doing a great job on the 64.. you'll have a lot of pride in ur ride once it's rollin'...


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Aug 29 2010, 06:18 PM~18435498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the perfect diet for building cars  :thumbsup: what part of melb you from JB?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Good stuff man..........Good to see more builds in the Aussie scene.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 3 2010, 05:29 PM~18481129
> *looks good ..check out this kingswood HA HA
> 
> 
> ...


That's badass hope someone saved it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

nice topic :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 3 2010, 06:29 PM~18481129
> *looks good ..check out this kingswood HA HA
> 
> 
> ...


man thats badass!! I would love to have that


----------



## Cutty81 (Jan 12, 2010)

AMAZING, good work and top thread.... i am jaw dropped at the shit you have done man... wish i knew half the shit that you did hahaha....


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

great work!!! jb really good to see work like this. even better here in oz. u must have been doing your research cause ur doing alot of things on the car right the first time, eg extensions lower arms. this gives me motivation to get started on my 64 vert thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup
one thing tho if you start 3 wheelin you may put alot of stress on ur bushes on the upper rear arms. it tend to twist when u 3 wheel. once again good job keep up the pics i need more tips..hehehe 



> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Aug 12 2010, 02:42 PM~18289602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :: :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

good stuff :thumbsup: good to c you on lay it low.......

post up some pics of the toyota with the windsor in it you got....


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

welcome to the board hit up aus riders topic looks like a bad ass ride ur buildin


----------



## gthang (Aug 31, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
WOW....
good job man!!


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

Looking good. What part of Melbs your from N, S, E or w?


----------



## 5lam (May 1, 2007)

Killer work! Thats insane.
The frame is going to be a work of art. You're not going to want to cover it up with a body. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Your Doing Some Bad A$$ Work JB.. Keep It Up.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Sep 6 2010, 08:10 PM~18496372
> *Looking good JB, your going all out!
> 
> I'm in Melbourne too.
> *


Thanks for your comments, yeah it should be pretty good when im done, please stay posted cause im still workin on it.

JB.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by livinlow64_@Sep 6 2010, 09:28 PM~18496465
> *the perfect diet for building cars   :thumbsup: what part of melb you from JB?
> *


im down in SE suburbs.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cutty81_@Sep 7 2010, 10:47 AM~18500655
> *AMAZING, good work and top thread.... i am jaw dropped at the shit you have done man... wish i knew half the shit that you did hahaha....
> *


thanks for your comments, i taught myself how to work with steel as i sell cars for a job!!, im learning as im going.., i dont have a big metal fab workshop or lots of tools just a shed in my backyard. its taken 5 years so far but it will came together very soon. keep posted.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SOLZ64SS_@Sep 7 2010, 12:06 PM~18501447
> *great work!!! jb  really good to see work like this. even better here in oz. u must have been doing your research cause ur doing alot of things on the car right the first time, eg extensions lower arms. this gives me motivation to get started on my 64 vert thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup
> one thing tho if you start 3 wheelin you may put alot of stress on ur bushes on the upper rear arms. it tend to twist when u 3 wheel. once again good job keep up the pics i need more tips..hehehe
> ::  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks solz64,
yes, my research was alot of lowrider magazines and cali swangin dvd's and beer..

the way i think, is why pay someone, if you can do the work yourself? plus i would never be happy if someone else did it. thats why im building it, ( my way ),

i have been thinking about the rear top arm when im three wheelin and the angle of the diff, but i have this under control, i have a trick up my sleave for this one, i just thought of it in the last few days.....

keep posted, ryde lo.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Sep 7 2010, 12:22 PM~18501625
> *good stuff :thumbsup: good to c you on lay it low.......
> 
> post up some pics of the toyota with the windsor in it you got....
> *


thanks paul,

i built my v8 corolla 10 years ago now, street legal, 11.5 @115mph on m/t 215/50/14 raidals. there will be pics on here soon.

im buildin a lolo now, slo and lo is how i wanta roll..

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Sep 7 2010, 05:55 PM~18504263
> *Looking good. What part of Melbs your from N, S, E or w?
> *


SE Suburbs


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 5lam_@Sep 7 2010, 10:22 PM~18504675
> *Killer work! Thats insane.
> The frame is going to be a work of art. You're not going to want to cover it up with a body.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks 5lam,

tell me about it! i cant wait to have the frame painted ( gold candy metal flake is going to be the colour! )


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for all your comments, 

its a nice feeling knowing that there are alot of people out there that appreciate all the work im doing and have been doing over the past 5 years.

it gives me more of a reason to go out in the shed and work on my lolo

keep rydn. jb.


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 8 2010, 09:55 AM~18509307
> *thanks solz64,
> yes, my research was alot of lowrider magazines and cali swangin dvd's and beer..
> 
> ...


pls share bro mite have to bootleg that shit...hehehe 
very tru bout building ur self i think its best atleast you can only ever blame ur self if things go wrong...more pics.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i welded a brace accross the front of the frame to keep it from movin when i was plating the crossmember








rear of croosmember tacked in place and front one bent into shape


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i used the engine mounts to hold the plate down and in place


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

shaping the crossmember plate with the oxy








nice welds JB


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

jb, well ya kikn ass brother, good goin...Dazz


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Sep 8 2010, 05:12 PM~18512924
> *jb, well ya kikn ass brother, good goin...Dazz
> *


hay dazz, 
ya found me. all goin well with the 64 build, very soon im sendn a whole heap of stuff to get chromed, im chromin everythin, hell yeah...

keep posted, im still puttin up the old pics of how i got where i am today..

JB, Keep rydin.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Impressive :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 8 2010, 01:22 PM~18510566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good shit with the plug welds.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

great werk dood, keep the pics coming


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 8 2010, 05:23 AM~18513306
> *great werk dood, keep the pics coming
> *


 :drama:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

comin right along bro!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

welded the rear spring and body mounts back on the frame after i plated the whole side hopefully back in the right place,! i havent checked the body mounts to the body yet but i will put the body on the frame to check it before i paint the frame, if you look close i marked it on the top of the frame with 1/8 holes.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i welded the rear lower control arm mounts back on the frame, 8" away from the og location to allow for the longer lower control arms, i drilled holes in the top of the frame to mark where they were to be welded.


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

damn i cant wait to start my 64 homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 8 2010, 07:55 PM~18519265
> *
> 
> 
> ...



on my frame, only thing I had to do was open the mount hole a little bit because I had to weld the 4 extra convertible body mounts on after the frame was fully wrapped. Same concept, different mounts - I learned it wasnt a big deal at all.


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

man u should put some safety glasses on while welding bro, dont want ya yo lose ur sight if a spark jumps that mask


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2010, 03:32 PM~18521683
> *on my frame, only thing I had to do was open the mount hole a little bit because I had to weld the 4 extra convertible body mounts on after the frame was fully wrapped. Same concept, different mounts - I learned it wasnt a big deal at all.
> 
> 
> ...


skim, thanks for the tip.
it will be all good, if it doesnt line up, then i will make it line up!! i have a welder and a grinder.
:biggrin: 
JB.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 10 2010, 01:41 PM~18528859
> *skim, thanks for the tip.
> it will be all good, if it doesnt line up, then i will make it line up!! i have a welder and a grinder.
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
thats the spirit.....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

what size cylinders are you going to use on the rear?


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Aug 13 2010, 04:33 PM~18298844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i did my arms very similar, i like em....


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

keep up the good work....
Jay...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Great work


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 10 2010, 04:26 PM~18531478
> *what size cylinders are you going to use on the rear?
> *


i have 8" cylinders for the front and 12" cylinders for the rear from showtime, but i am going get some 14" cylinders for the rear.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 10 2010, 04:40 PM~18531567
> *i did my arms very similar, i like em....
> 
> 
> ...


they are very similar to mine, cant wait till mine are chromed, not far now.

jb.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 11 2010, 12:00 PM~18536795
> *they are very similar to mine, cant wait till mine are chromed, not far now.
> 
> jb.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 11 2010, 11:58 AM~18536780
> *i have 8" cylinders for the front and 12" cylinders for the rear from showtime, but i am going get some 14" cylinders for the rear.
> 
> jb.
> *


well with what you have done with your rear end, you can easily fit 20" cylinders in there if you wanted...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

started doing full welds on the rear spring mounts, comin together.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 11 2010, 12:56 PM~18537531
> *well with what you have done with your rear end, you can easily fit 20" cylinders in there if you wanted...
> *


14" or 16" cylinders are the bigest ill go in the rear because of the top rear arm i made. i am making a piviot type bush for the diff end of the top arm.
even tho i have made longer lower arms i think the angle's wont work!
but i will see when its all back together.
before i paint the frame i will be cutting out more where the tailshaft hangs down and my tailshaft will have a slip-yoke,

keep posted,

ryde lo, jb.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

JB, You guys need to try to make it up to Las Vegas for supershow one of these days. People fly in from all over the world for that weekend. It will change your whole way of thinking after you see some of those cars :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 11 2010, 04:07 AM~18539639
> *JB, You guys need to try to make it up to Las Vegas for supershow one of these days. People fly in from all over the world for that weekend. It will change your whole way of thinking after you see some of those cars :0  :biggrin:
> *


u think majestics new years show is a must see as well?


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

nice build up


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 11 2010, 10:07 PM~18539639
> *JB, You guys need to try to make it up to Las Vegas for supershow one of these days. People fly in from all over the world for that weekend. It will change your whole way of thinking after you see some of those cars :0  :biggrin:
> *


there will be a few aussie at the supershow this year, and a few of us are going next year, and the majestics show i heard is one not to miss.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 10 2010, 10:14 PM~18538193
> *14" or 16" cylinders are the bigest ill go in the rear because of the top rear arm i made. i am making a piviot type bush for the diff end of the top arm.
> even tho i have made longer lower arms i think the angle's wont work!
> but i will see when its all back together.
> ...


build a wish bone you already went through the work of building the lowers. wish bone and slip yoke you will be happy with the results


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT
hey JB long time no see, if you are ever up these ways give me a buz , well catch up, its good to see you are finally getting stuck into this....  
Jay...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 11 2010, 09:07 PM~18539639
> *JB, You guys need to try to make it up to Las Vegas for supershow one of these days. People fly in from all over the world for that weekend. It will change your whole way of thinking after you see some of those cars :0  :biggrin:
> *


skim,

yes that would be awsome show to go to and im sure i would learn alot, but im spending all my money and time on my 64 till its done.
then i hoping i can take out a few tophies..

ride lo, jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Sep 12 2010, 12:09 PM~18543700
> *build a wish bone you already went through the work of building the lowers. wish bone and slip yoke you will be happy with the results
> *


i thought about a wish bone type top arm but im building this 64 to ride hi, ride lo and to 3-wheel. im happy with how ive made my top arm. i dont want huge lock up in the rear, 14" or 16" is probably what ill end up putting in. im not building a hopper because i dont want all my hard work to break!
but in saying that i will see if i can make it hop. ( i wont be able to help myself ) but i wont do it all the time. i think if i run 96volts to the front ill hit the back bumper with ease.... ill see?

keep rydin, jb.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 14 2010, 10:27 AM~18557738
> *i thought about a wish bone type top arm but im building this 64 to ride hi, ride lo and to 3-wheel. im happy with how ive made my top arm. i dont want huge lock up in the rear, 14" or 16" is probably what ill end up putting in. im not building a hopper because i dont want all my hard work to break!
> but in saying that i will see if i can make it hop. ( i wont be able to help myself ) but i wont do it all the time. i think if i run 96volts to the front ill hit the back bumper with ease.... ill see?
> 
> ...


hahahaha, once you start hopping you will get hooked, so 96 volts here you come... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
but seriously i built my frame similar to yours and i have 3 wheeled and hopped the last 5 years, and i dont have any cracks on my body, if your welds are good...which they are you have nothing to worry about....  
Jay...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

cool jay,

im going to run 48volts all round on the street but have a seperate switch to 96volts just to the front cylinders remembering i have 4 pumps and 8 batteries.
i hope this will work well.
ill see???

posting more pics soon of the frame wrap.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

bending the steel for the start of the top plate of the front section








every plate i plug welded for added strength


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

if it doesnt line up, smash it with a hammer i say....








have these boyz got any clue? i dont think so, cam what the hell are you going to do with a steak knife??


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

startin to bend some steel into shape for the rear section








it was harder than it looks








my mate arch helpin


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i fully welded the rear spring mounts before i started plating the top of the rear section.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

before i plated the top of the rear section i made a box section to fit inside the rear c- chanel for extra strength!


























i plug welded this too through the og frame to the box section from both sides before i plated over the top... jb style


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 15 2010, 10:30 AM~18567616
> *cool jay,
> 
> im going to run 48volts all round on the street but have a seperate switch to 96volts just to the front cylinders remembering i have 4 pumps and 8 batteries.
> ...


yeah that will work, i set my car up like that when i had to get it engineered , i hooked it up to 24volts and also had a switch for 96volts... 
lookin good...
Jay....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Also another reason I put a box section inside the whole rear c-Chanel was for extra weight behind the wheels to help bring the front up!


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 15 2010, 09:26 PM~18572715
> *Also another reason I put a box section inside the whole rear c-Chanel was for extra weight behind the wheels to help bring the front up!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
i did the same with mine, but i made like an I beam and put that up in there..
post more pics...   
Jay..


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

keep it up bro ur a talented fabricator!


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

you have been putting in some work its looken good you will be riding in no time


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

all plug welded and tacked in place. this top plate was one of the longest and very hard to work with.

















i left the battery racks in while i was plating the rear section just incase it moved from the heat!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

started welding all the edges !! gettin there...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 17 2010, 11:38 AM~18585927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice welds...
plug welds are the way to go.....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

now this was fun....








i broke so many clamps..








tack weld then heat, then smash with hammer then weld and so on..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i worked out that welding this bar accross the front was not only good for holding things together but also good to lean on when i was being a slack ass...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for all your comments and support so far, it does mean alot to me cause I've spent the last 5 years building this car mostly alone in my shed. I don't do much else, just one bloke in his shed trying to build a 64 that is as good as a big dollar car built in a shop. So keep checkin my build and follow my life.
Ryde Lo, JB.


----------



## sx-t-4 impala (Aug 7, 2009)

I just read through your whole topic. You sure have a talent with metal. Keep up the good work and you'll be done before you know it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

covering the centre section of the frame


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

daz and me








big john on the grinder








centre plating nearly done


----------



## lazy13 (Jul 1, 2007)

NICE WORK!!! Good Luck Bro on your build!!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lazy13_@Sep 18 2010, 09:50 AM~18593552
> *NICE WORK!!! Good Luck Bro on your build!!!!
> *


Lazy13, thanks man, doin my best, keep checkin here cause it's comin together, keep rydin
Jb


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

great work jb
cant wait to see it hitin melbournes streets


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Me too, I can't wait to drive it when it's all done. I'm bildiny 64 to use. Wonder how long it will take before I get a ticket for clownin? Not long I'm tippin. Jb.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 19 2010, 11:57 AM~18600031
> *Me too, I can't wait to drive it when it's all done. I'm bildiny 64 to use. Wonder how long it will take before I get a ticket for clownin? Not long I'm tippin. Jb.
> *


yeah not sure how strick they are down there, but up here they dont like it, i nearly got done last year, but they didnt know exactly how to defect me...
Hahahaha i got away with it that time....
when you hit the road, just make sure you look around before you hit the switch...  
Jay..


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks good so far.

You should invest in some Bessy clamps....wood working ones just don't cut it. I've found that a 3/4ton chain come-a-long works good too for squeezing the plate tight to the frame.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 19 2010, 10:03 PM~18602553
> *yeah not sure how strick they are down there, but up here they dont like it, i nearly got done last year, but they didnt know exactly how to defect me...
> Hahahaha i got away with it that time....
> when you hit the road, just make sure you look around before you hit the switch...
> ...


yeah jay, i cant wait, did some work work yesterday, makin the gearbox crossmember ( 19th sept ) im just gettin all the stuff ready now thats goin to be chromed, im chromin everythin....

stay posted,

ryde lo , jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Sep 20 2010, 08:23 AM~18604962
> *Looks good so far.
> 
> You should invest in some Bessy clamps....wood working ones just don't cut it. I've found that a 3/4ton chain come-a-long works good too for squeezing the plate tight to the frame.
> *


thanks for the tip doc,

i used and broke all sorts of clamps, metal ones, wood ones, clamps that were meant to be unbreakable !! but i did it, but the frame is all done now.
ill keep postin ( old ) pics untill i get to whats going on now,.

keep rydin, jb.


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

looks nice keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

Damn man frames coming out nice keep up the good work cant wait to see it all together  :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

watched boyz in da hood last night, on foxtel, one of my favz,

jb.
peace.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 16 2010, 09:09 PM~18587686
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn you do nice work  I thought homies was the best wrap out there... I may be wrong


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Sep 20 2010, 03:54 PM~18608512
> *Damn you do nice work    I thought homies was the best wrap out there...  I may be wrong
> *


one white guy in his shed,
givin it a crack!
it may not be the best 64 but least i can say I did it, thats all i want.

keep rydin.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

platin the top of the rear spring mounts for extra strength








bent and moulded the steel over the top spring mounts, very happy how it turned out! jb style..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

plating over the rear lower control arm mounts foe extra strength.


----------



## BUCK6T2IMPALA (Sep 20, 2010)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

One day closer to ridin Lo, did more work yesterday. I have now found a chrome plater that I will use. Im hoping to have most of the parts chromed in the next few weeks. Stay posted,
keep rydin, Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

plating over the rear box section, welding the edges and plug welds, coming along.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

flipped the frame over, ready to plate the very important underside.
i did this last because i thought by now ( doing the rest of the frame ) i have enough practice so the part that your going to see i wanted to look the best!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

started plating the underside of the frame, i plug welded everything that i could


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

nice build bro, doing a real good job.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Sep 22 2010, 12:23 PM~18626647
> *nice build bro, doing a real good job.
> *


LOW RYDE,

thanks man,

im still going, i worked on my 64 yesterday ( 21st sept ) gettin all parts ready for chrome, big step in the build for me.

peace,

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Sep 22 2010, 12:23 PM~18626647
> *nice build bro, doing a real good job.
> *


LOW RYDE,

thanks man,

im still going, i worked on my 64 yesterday ( 21st sept ) gettin all parts ready for chrome, big step in the build for me.

peace,

jb.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

frame is coming out good :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

you're doin an amazing job on that frame :thumbsup: can't wait to see it all done....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for your comments,
still workn on my 64 every chance i get until its done, 

keep posted,

jb.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt
for an aussie bro.....
keep going JB...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

just a quick qestion the all the homies checkin my build,

if i run 27" extended rear shocks on the street, what is the biggest rear cylinder can i run??

and will the frame still lay?


jb.


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Great build.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking real good JB with all that added steel how much more weight do you think is now on the frame, plus what size motor are you using to pull it around. :thumbsup:


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

nice work good lucc on the build


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Andrew_@Sep 26 2010, 03:34 AM~18659026
> *Looking real good JB with all that added steel how much more weight do you think is now on the frame, plus what size motor are you using to pull it around.  :thumbsup:
> *


Mr, Andrew,

im not sure how much more it will weigh after its finished, but i do know that before i wrapped the frame it only took 2 of us to put it in the back of a truck and now after the frame has been full wrapped it took 8 of us to move it fom the truck up my driveway and into my shed and it wae heavy!
im going to use the og engine that come out of the car, 327cid, powerglide.

keep posted to my build , its comin along.

peace, jb, keep rydin.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

plating underside of the frame

















putting steel inside the frame at the rear was very hard, but i got there in the end, jb style.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

welding all edges and comin along nicely,

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 24 2010, 11:48 AM~18646610
> *just a quick qestion the all the homies checkin my build,
> 
> if i run 27" extended rear shocks on the street, what is the biggest rear cylinder can i run??
> ...


also, im gettin all the bits together now for chrome, can i chrome my hydro cylinders that are already complete?

jb, gettin close.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 28 2010, 04:17 PM~18678810
> *also, im gettin all the bits together now for chrome, can i chrome my hydro cylinders that are already complete?
> 
> jb, gettin close.
> *


yes, just take the cylinder out of the tube, and get the housing chromed, you will have to give it a good clean when you get it back, and dont put the shaft back in dry when done..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 28 2010, 07:37 PM~18679685
> *yes, just take the cylinder out of the tube, and get the housing chromed, you will have to give it a good clean when you get it back, and dont put the shaft back in dry when done..
> *


hey jay,

if i pull my new cylinders that have never been used appart wont i stuff the seal? 

i have put a bolt in the top of the cylinder to seal it and the chrome plater said that chroming it complete wouldnt be a problem and would not damage the seal at the shaft end??

jb.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 29 2010, 09:17 AM~18684035
> *hey jay,
> 
> if i pull my new cylinders that have never been used appart wont i stuff the seal?
> ...


wouldnt you want the top of your cylinder chromed prop. ? if your cylinders are black or have the gold nickel on them, they will have to put them in the strip (cyanide) , then they have to linish and polish before the chroming process, if you take the shaft out , it wont damage the seals, you just have to make sure it is clean and well oiled when reassembling. i personally would want to make sure there is no crap in there after all the chroming is done.....
jay...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 29 2010, 06:46 PM~18690299
> *wouldnt you want the top of your cylinder chromed prop. ? if your cylinders are black or have the gold nickel on them, they will have to put them in the strip (cyanide) , then they have to linish  and polish before the chroming process, if you take the shaft out , it wont damage the seals, you just have to make sure it is clean and well oiled when reassembling. i personally would want to make sure there is no crap in there after all the chroming is done.....
> jay...
> *


Jay
thanks for your imput, I'll see what the chromer says! I got my 16" rear cylinders today also deep front cups and unbreakable ball joints! Thanks to Daz from 64 customs. I needed these now because I'm chromin everythin!! He'll yeah!! Look out, also I'm maken a pivot type bush at the moment for the diff end of the rear top arm. It will be finished soon cause I'm chomin that too.
Keep posted cause it's all happenin.
Ryde low, Jb.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 29 2010, 09:09 PM~18690413
> *Jay
> thanks for your imput, I'll see what the chromer says! I got my 16" rear cylinders today also deep front cups and unbreakable ball joints! Thanks to Daz from 64 customs. I needed these now because I'm chromin everythin!! He'll yeah!! Look out, also I'm maken a pivot type bush at the moment for the diff end of the rear top arm. It will be finished soon cause I'm chomin that too.
> Keep posted cause it's all happenin.
> ...


Cool are you doing a railing system?
And no probs, keep up the good work.. 
Jay...


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

waitin for more pics bro gettin lots of i deas looking at ur progress...hope u dont hold back on us now.hehehe. so u chromin the 16s too? i think its agood height . and yea daz always comes tru. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

cool,
yeah more progress pics comin soon.

yes i am chroming everythin, cylinders, springs, ball joints, diff, control arms, tailshaft, brake drums, every nut and bolt and the list goes on and on...

it will all happen soon, still goin through stuff in my shed and sayin ( oh shit i need to chrome that too! )

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 29 2010, 09:51 PM~18690552
> *Cool are you doing a railing system?
> And no probs, keep up the good work..
> Jay...
> *


mmm? 
a railing system?? what do you mean?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow homie looking dam good :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks guys,

i just spoke to the chromer and im dropping a whole heap of stuff off on Monday 4th Oct.
while all my parts are getting chromed im sending the frame back to the sand blaster ( after the full frame wrap ) just to clean it up before i paint it.

then it will come back home and my brother is going to lay the candy gold on it in my shed.

so excited, after 5 years...

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

working my way to the back, plug welded and welded edges on the rear section








welded ends on my battery rack mounts on the frame, also plated body mount to frame








made corners to connect the sides to the rear part of the frame, also welded plate along the back.








cut holes out for the body mounts, jb, style...








keep posted, jb, peace.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Sep 27 2010, 08:56 PM~18676159
> *
> 
> 
> ...



your still going strong keep it up :cheesy:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Oct 3 2010, 12:51 AM~18717304
> *your still going strong keep it up  :cheesy:
> *


Spoon man, I'm out in the shed gettin all my parts ready to go to chrome tomorrow, drinkin beer, gettin my hands dirty watchin og-rider. He'll I've gotta lotta stuff to chrome! Stay posted to my build, it's comin together after 5 years of hard work,
Jb.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Oct 3 2010, 12:22 AM~18721659
> *Spoon man, I'm out in the shed gettin all my parts ready to go to chrome tomorrow, drinkin beer, gettin my hands dirty watchin og-rider. He'll I've gotta lotta stuff to chrome! Stay posted to my build, it's comin together after 5 years of hard work,
> Jb.
> *



shit its gonna be a clean ass one :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nice... nothing on the body yet?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

All the hang ons are in primer! All doors, bonnet, boot, gaurds. The body is still on the rotisorie in bare metal, it's the last thing I'm doin. Interior is finnished. So gettin stuff chromed now and paintin the frame soon then look out! Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Took most my stuff to the chromers yesterday!
I'll keep Putin up more progress pics soon.
Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

sorting paint out for the frame!
gold candy fakes..

should look good :biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Man.......Cant wait to see this chassis rolling.

Respect


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah, same man,

sorry about the delay on puttin progress (old ) pics on here but ive been busy gettin stuff to the chrome plater and doing some more weldiing on the frame before I paint it.

sortin paint out too.

stay posted.

jb,

stay low


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm still goin strong on my 64, finished the pivot bush for the rear top y arm on the diff end, pics on here soon. Just finishing off the final touches on the frame before it's painted.
Stay posted.

Jb.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

boxing in rear arm mounts


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

plating the front crossmember!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

main plate all welded


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i made a cardboard template for everything, here is another one i made for the front


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

welded front plate on, smoothed the welds with the grinder so you cant see the join.
also grided the edges off the 4 large holes in the frame so i can plate the sides.
go jb go...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

put a rod through the hole to line it up before i welded it...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i plated everythin..... 








jb style...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Real nice keep it up


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

plated the frame all the way to the front, covered over all uneeded holes, im not going to run a front sway bar so i didnt need the 4 large holes that you put the bolts through. 


























dilled holes for the steering box and idler arm.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

took the frame home to our new place. my mrs katie and i bought a house together and this is the shed!
grinded all the welds and steel till it looked shinny like chrome, then hit it with primer


























jb, style


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my other cars in the shed,
1930 A roadster, x super gas drag car, but now i drive it on the road.
1971 toyota corolla KE20, 302ci windsor! I built this 10 years ago and its still going strong, street legal ! 11.5 @115mph on 215 radials, and
1972 corvette stingray, last of the chrome bumpers.
and soon to be added my fav, a complete 1964 impala lowrider.......


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

not a bad lookin shed ! will be much better when my lo lo is finished..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

few action shots


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

anyway back to the lo lo.


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

puttin primer on after i cleaned it up with the grinder.

















doin what i do best... gindn steel and drinkin beer!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

these progress pics are where i was up to at the start of my thread. if you go back to page 1, the progress will continue.

i will be putting on photos of where im up to now so please keep posted cause most my stuff is chromed and im about to paint the frame.

i cant wait to assemble my 64... for the last time

ryde lo, peace.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

started cleanin up my welds on the rear arms then got a bit caried away..








im using is a 5" flapy 80 grit disc on angle grinder, cant wait to see these chromed








i smoothed everything with the grinder and hit it with primer


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my y-arm all smoothed with the grinder and in primer, og- rider dvd playin on the tv, big tity contest, how the hell im ment to get any work done??


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

fully plated the gearbox crossmember too, welded ends on then smoothed with me old mate..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

everything i hand made all smoothed and now in primer


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

NICE BUILD TOPIC HOMIE! GOOD LUCK WITH THE REST OF YOUR BUILD


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i plated the body mounts too








welded and cleaned up with the grinder


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 18 2010, 12:19 PM~18836416
> *NICE BUILD TOPIC HOMIE!  GOOD LUCK WITH THE REST OF YOUR BUILD
> *


thanks man,

these pics im puttin on here now is whats goin on now!
im still goin hard,

keep posted more pics to come soon.

peace , jb.


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Oct 17 2010, 08:26 PM~18836477
> *thanks man,
> 
> these pics im puttin on here now is whats goin on now!
> ...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i took a photo of everything before i pulled it appart,








pullin the brakes appart cause im chromin them too


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

most of my parts ready to go to the chrome platers... very excited...


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

looking good bro, lets see the chrome n paint! :biggrin:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Oct 18 2010, 01:56 PM~18837417
> *looking good bro, lets see the chrome n paint! :biggrin:
> *


its been a very long wait, over 5 years since i got the car!
when my 64 was delivered here from montana in engine didnt run and i never got it running, i just started pulling the car appart!

:biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my own design, made a sleeve to fit inside the arm to hold the pivot bearing!








tig welded sleeve inside the arm on the diff end








the sleeve had a sholder machined into it to locate the pivot bearing and a goove to retain it with a c clip !


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

pivot bearing and retaining clip








( already chrome ) blingn..








the pivot bearing slides into the sleeve and stops in the centre by the machined sholder and is locked in place by the c-clip, the whole is perfect 5/8 for the og bolt....
my own design... hope it works.. jb style


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Oct 18 2010, 05:30 PM~18838944
> *pivot bearing and retaining clip
> 
> 
> ...


gotta love those spherical bearings, it looks like it came out better than what you said....  
looks good JB...
talk soon.
Jay...


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Oct 18 2010, 01:11 AM~18838274
> *my own design, made a sleeve to fit inside the arm to hold the pivot bearing!
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

nice work


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 18 2010, 02:05 AM~18839473
> *gotta love those spherical bearings, it looks like it came out better than what you said....
> looks good JB...
> talk soon.
> ...


x2


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 19 2010, 10:11 PM~18849102
> *x2
> *


hey tommy, how you going ?


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Oct 17 2010, 11:30 PM~18838944
> *pivot bearing and retaining clip
> 
> 
> ...


well jb, lookn sik, .............and yeh, .....she,ll work


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

doin some more weldin, 

after a few beers and deciding i should weld something, sometimes i forget what im wearing..
check out my chinese safety boots!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i also welded plates on the sides of the rear spring mounts for extra strength. i had already welded a plate on the top, so now its fully covered were it maters!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

hit with primer to prevent rust before its painted


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

this what i did yesterday 19th oct 2010, i cleaned all the crap out from under the car, swept the floor and turned the frame around gettin it ready to lift the car on the frame for a trial fit before i paint it.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

great job!!

are you driving any of your cars to lardner next weekend?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

wow awesome work man! I can't wait for more progress!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Oct 20 2010, 04:58 PM~18858227
> *great job!!
> 
> are you driving any of your cars to lardner next weekend?
> *


taib,

no i havent done the car show thing in a long time, sometimes i take my v8 corolla to mornington on the 1st tues of the month, but i have been busy every chance i get, building my 64.
its tempting to take the hot rod out when the weather is nice but all i want to do is finish my lo lo..

my other cars can just stay where they are with covers over them cause my lo lo is the car i want to be cruzin in..

keep posted,

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Oct 20 2010, 05:07 PM~18858256
> *wow awesome work man! I can't wait for more progress!
> *


shibby,

thanks man,

yeah its all slowly comin together now..

i cant wait, 

please stay posted iys all going to happen real soon.

ryde lo, jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

im gettin very close on painting the frame, so im just making sure i have everything covered. i made some plates for the top a arm mounts.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Just had the boyz ova put the body on the frame, it's close but a little out ?? Anyway I've got a grinder so I will make it line up!
I thought that the mounts I didn't move would line up but they don't? Has anyone else had this problem?
I'm just gona make the holes for the mounts a bit bigger, and see how that goes!

Jb, still goin strong. Ryde Lo


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:biggrin: just got my paint for the frame!!!
gold candy metal flake !


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

its on! it nearly lines up??, nothing that beer and a die grinder wont fix..


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Oct 20 2010, 04:40 PM~18863478
> *shibby,
> 
> thanks man,
> ...



Oh I will for sure


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

not much room left on the bench..... mmmm beer..


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking good homie  lovin the work! i'm planning on building up a extra frame and then just swap the frames later on but do you think they would be some changes to be made on the frame so that it fits? because i was thinking of painting it allready too and it would suck if i'd had to cut the frame up after paint to make it fit...

anyway keep it up


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 22 2010, 04:56 PM~18877461
> *looking good homie    lovin the work! i'm planning on building up a extra frame and then just swap the frames later on but do you think they would be some changes to be made on the frame so that it fits? because i was thinking of painting it allready too and it would suck if i'd had to cut the frame up after paint to make it fit...
> 
> anyway keep it up
> *


 :biggrin:
thanks man, i have trial fitted everything so far,
before its chromed or gets painted in candy!
i dont want to be stuffin around later when everything is blingin..

i was suprised the frame has moved because i was so carfull when i was welding, it hasnt moved much but it has moved, im glad i have found this out now before i paint the frame.

peace, jb, ryde lo.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Oct 22 2010, 06:05 PM~18877505
> *:biggrin:
> thanks man, i have trial fitted everything so far,
> before its chromed or gets painted in candy!
> ...


always good to dummy fit everything...
good work jb,
sorry i missed your call the other day.
Jay...


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Oct 21 2010, 12:08 AM~18863747
> *im gettin very close on painting the frame, so im just making sure i have everything covered. i made some plates for the top a arm mounts.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you weld this patches later to the frame???


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah I'm Weldon these plates on today before the frame is painted. There are a few things I have to do before it's painted.make the holes bigger for the body mounts, the body is comin back off the frame tomorrow. Then I'll flip the frame and make the tailshaft notch longer, also I'm going to weld plates in the front spring area, where the donuts sit. Pics to come soon.

Keep rydin, Jb .


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice work..TTT :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TOM6T2CHEVY_@Oct 24 2010, 07:40 AM~18889022
> *Nice work..TTT :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wave:
> *


Thanks Tom,

I have taken some time off work this week just to get some work done on the Lo Lo.
I should have the frame finished and painted by next week ( gold candy flake ). The parts I have gettin chromed won't be ready till December ! But I'm sure I'll find stuff to do, like.. Build the engine.

Stay posted,
Peace, 
Jb.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Oct 23 2010, 09:18 PM~18888928
> *Yeah I'm Weldon these plates on today before the frame is painted. There are a few things I have to do before it's painted.make the holes bigger for the body mounts, the body is comin back off the frame tomorrow. Then I'll flip the frame and make the tailshaft notch longer, also I'm going to weld plates in the front spring area, where the donuts sit. Pics to come soon.
> 
> Keep rydin, Jb .
> *



You can not change the bolts for the a-armes when you weld this parts to the frame????!!!!


----------



## BUCK6T2IMPALA (Sep 20, 2010)

:h5: ..TTT


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Oct 26 2010, 05:57 AM~18903413
> *You can not change the bolts for the a-armes when you weld this parts to the frame????!!!!
> *


Lolo ,

It's all done. Yes I have drilled holes in the plates big enough so I can still put the top a arm studs through! It come out nice.
Frame just left on a truck to the sand blaster, back soon then candy time!!!,
Yes the frame is finally finished.
Stay posted.
Ride Lo,
Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

:nicoderm: damn uve made good progress man keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Oct 26 2010, 10:59 PM~18918672
> *Lolo ,
> 
> It's all done. Yes I have drilled holes in the plates big enough so I can still put the top a arm studs through! It come out nice.
> ...


YEAH!!!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Got some chrome stuff back today!
Blingin!
Stay posted!

Pics to come soon..

Jb.
Built , not bought !


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Still waitin for the frame to come back from the blaster! Paints ready, I'm ready..
Most of the chrome plating is done ( early ).
Keep checkin here,
Pics to come soon.

Peace.

JB.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

plates tacked in place ready to weld


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

plates welded, welds grinded and in primer and dilled the holes for the studs to go through..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

had the boyz over, lifted the body back off the frame, then fliped the frame over

















i had already cut some out of the frame for the tailshaft but now im going to run 16" in the back i thought i would get the grinder out again!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

there we go, much better, ready for some high lock up.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i made some cardboard teplates for the front, where the now the cylinder donuts will be. this is a very over looked area on frame reinforcment ( i think ) there is not one weak area in my frame, jb style.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

plates welded in, come out nice..

















hole drilled for cylinder








front cylinders fit perfect, im happy how this turned out, jb style


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i modified my trolly to sit the frame up higher to make it easier for the sand blaster and also for my brother to paint when it comes back.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

frame finally finished...........
over 2 years just on the frame.
on a truck off to the sand blaster to be cleaned for the last time, then primed in black apoxy primer, ready for the candy gold flakes. 

















:biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

some parts back from the metal polisher! ( these parts are not chromed, just polished ) 9" diff housing and diff backing plates.... nice.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

now this is what ive been waiting for, 
big thanks to john maestrale at solar chrome plating, when i walked in to his shop and said im building 64 impala lowrider and im chroming everything, i dont think he realised i meant ( eveything!)
im very happy with his work, these are just a few things that john dropped off so far and he tells me that all of parts should be finished next week!, so look out....

if there is anyone needing some high quality chrome work for their lo lo contact me.












































ryde lo, peace.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

all right looken good


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 3 2010, 11:26 PM~18981713
> *now this is what ive been waiting for,
> big thanks to john maestrale at solar chrome plating, when i walked in to his shop and said im building 64 impala lowrider and im chroming everything, i dont think he realised i meant ( eveything!)
> im very happy with his work, these are just a few things that john dropped off so far and he tells me that all of parts should be finished next week!, so look out....
> ...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

All my parts are chromed now, I went there today, lookin good. Also went to the sand blaster today. Frame should be done Monday.

Keep checkin here, pics comin soon,

Ryde lo, Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

Wow nice and shinny Jb.... Good stuff.... Are you going to keep your coils that tall?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Nov 7 2010, 09:19 AM~19002666
> *Wow nice and shinny Jb.... Good stuff.... Are you going to keep your coils that tall?
> *


Jay,
No, I'm going to cut the coils when the car is finished so I know much to take off.
My 64 will lay, but in saying that I don't want to scratch my gold candy frame.

Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

more chrome..








john going through the chroming stages with my y bar.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

lower a-arms done


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

top a-arms, nice.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

doing some chrome plating myself, gearbox crossmember!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my interior was finished 3 years ago, ive had it coverd in plastic in the spare room waiting for the big day.
it was done by david mcbride, very pleased with his work.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

The chrome is looking good and that polishing is sick. Im in melbs too. Can you let me know where Johns works from? Pm if you want. Your ride is gonna be something special.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Nov 7 2010, 06:09 PM~19005954
> *The chrome is looking good and that polishing is sick. Im in melbs too. Can you let me know where Johns works from? Pm if you want. Your ride is gonna be something special.
> *


Thanks man,
This week is a big one for me, frame should come back today or tomorrow from the blaster then it won't be long till it is painted.
All the chrome is done!
John is from solar plating in mordialoc near moorabin airport.
Where are you?

Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nic ethat the plater let you back ther to help with the chroming...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 8 2010, 08:44 AM~19009302
> *nic ethat the plater let you back ther to help with the chroming...
> *


Yeah,
Thanks again to John and the metal polisher cause there is alot of work in all my parts.

Jb.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

fuckin tops!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 8 2010, 07:56 PM~19014131
> *fuckin tops!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey chop chop,
Yeah, nar she's sweet.


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 3 2010, 11:08 PM~18981591
> *some parts back from the metal polisher! ( these parts are not chromed, just polished ) 9" diff housing and diff backing plates.... nice.
> 
> 
> ...


jaz, that chrome polishin, lookn good, and chrome looks pretty sweet by pics, we might have found a chromer..... haha..... he can get australias work all round   wish i got to ya house jb, so i coulda really checked it....AUSTRALIA NEEDS A GOOD CHROMER.....  jb, man she lookn sweet all over
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Daz,
These parts are just polished steel ! That's what you pay for, to get the metal this shiny before it's chromed takes alot of hard work.
When my 64 is locked up on 16"z it's gona look just as good under the car as on the top! So bring ya sunnies cause it's gona be Blingin!

Jb.


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 8 2010, 03:27 AM~19014169
> *Daz,
> These parts are just polished steel ! That's what you pay for, to get the metal this shiny before it's chromed takes alot of hard work.
> When my 64 is locked up on 16"z it's gona look just as good under the car as on the top! So bring ya sunnies cause it's gona be Blingin!
> ...


POLISHED STEEL, THATS RITE..... THATS WHY I CAN IMAGINE HOW GOOD THE CHROME SHOULD TURN OUT, ...WEN U GET THE FULL BILL, HIT ME UP , LET US KNOW...... IM GETTING MY QUOTES NOW ALSO


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Daz,
This chroming everything is not cheap! It's worked out twice as much as I allowed for! ( can I lend some cash?) but you can see why. 
But this is how I wanna do it, I'm not taking any short cuts in my build and hopefully the end result will be one of the nicest Aussie built 64's ?
I guess we will have to just wait and see..

Jb, peace.
Keep rydin.


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 8 2010, 07:42 AM~19008574
> *Thanks man,
> This week is a big one for me, frame should come back today or tomorrow from the blaster then it  won't be long till it is painted.
> All the chrome is done!
> ...



SE , near Dandy. Should have mine on the road by December. Do you go to the mornington tuesday shows?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Nov 8 2010, 09:58 PM~19014257
> *SE , near Dandy. Should have mine on the road by December. Do you go to the mornington tuesday shows?
> *


Good to know, I'm not far from you!
Yes I was at mornington on cup day in my v8 corolla! Did you go?
My frame is at a sand blaster in dandenong!
Is your build on here?

Jb. Peace.


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 8 2010, 11:17 PM~19014300
> *Good to know, I'm not far from you!
> Yes I was at mornington on cup day in my v8 corolla! Did you go?
> My frame is at a sand blaster in dandenong!
> ...



nah build is top secret :biggrin: , but it would be good to meet up some day. car is almost ready - just need to put the interior back and all chrome and mouldings.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Nov 8 2010, 10:24 PM~19014313
> *nah build is top secret  :biggrin: , but it would be good to meet up some day. car is almost ready - just need to put the interior back and all chrome and mouldings.
> *


Well when it's done we will have to catch up and do a bit of 3-wheeln while pumpin easy-e!
Did you go to mornington ?
Do you know my v8 corolla?


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 8 2010, 11:30 PM~19014316
> *Well when it's done we will have to catch up and do a bit of 3-wheeln while pumpin easy-e!
> Did you go to mornington ?
> Do you know my v8 corolla?
> *


I do go to mornington, but the last few times it rained so i didn't bother. mates told me the last one only had like 3 lanes of cars. The Dec one is normally big. It would be good to meet then. Fingers x i get to take my rag for its first roll.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Nov 8 2010, 10:37 PM~19014344
> *I do go to mornington, but the last few times it rained so i didn't bother. mates told me the last one only had like 3 lanes of cars. The Dec one is normally big. It would be good to meet then. Fingers x i get to take my rag for its first roll.
> *


On cup day there were alot more cars than normal. Yeah, it would be good to catch up, I'm very curious about this secret car of yours???

Jb.


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 8 2010, 11:44 PM~19014352
> *On cup day there were alot more cars than normal. Yeah, it would be good to catch up, I'm very curious about this secret car of yours???
> 
> Jb.
> *


HAHAHAHAHA, Its not that special. Your ride will have alot going on. supreme build. hopefully its not that far from me enjoying it. Its been along time coming. 

Back in 05 when I got it . Just slapped wires on it.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Nov 8 2010, 08:53 AM~19014372
> *HAHAHAHAHA, Its not that special. Your ride will have alot going on. supreme build. hopefully its not that far from me enjoying it. Its been along time coming.
> 
> Back in 05 when I got it . Just slapped  wires on it.
> ...


i need that mini :cheesy:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Nov 8 2010, 10:53 PM~19014372
> *HAHAHAHAHA, Its not that special. Your ride will have alot going on. supreme build. hopefully its not that far from me enjoying it. Its been along time coming.
> 
> Back in 05 when I got it . Just slapped  wires on it.
> ...


Nice !
Good plates, I have a few plates but only one will make it on the car and the others I will sell,

CRZON-3.
LOLO-64.
3-WHEEL.

???
Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

frame is back, pics comin soon..


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 9 2010, 04:11 PM~19021744
> * frame is back, pics comin soon..
> *


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

frame sand blasted and in primer, ( was ment to be black primer not light green but they didnt have any)
so now i will put a black base coat before the candy goes on!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

the frame looks ok in the pics but im still not happy with it, so im going over it before its painted, its been 5 years so far whats another few weeks...


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 10 2010, 05:37 PM~19031364
> *the frame looks ok in the pics but im still not happy with it, so im going over it before its painted, its been 5 years so far whats another few weeks...
> 
> 
> ...



Your frame looks sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need you to build me one. :0


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 10 2010, 05:37 PM~19031364
> *the frame looks ok in the pics but im still not happy with it, so im going over it before its painted, its been 5 years so far whats another few weeks...
> 
> 
> ...


good work jb
keep it up...


----------



## MR MIAMI (Oct 26, 2010)

Badass build so far , that frame looks amazing. I can't wait to see the whole car done.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for your comments,
the frame has turned out good, i didnt want to use filler but im going to on some area's.
my dad and my brother are panel beater, spary painters so in there hands the frame will come up alot better than what i can do with a grinder.
this sunday they are going to help me getting the frame ready for paint!!

stay posted.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

good stuff!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 9 2010, 06:11 AM~19017009
> *Nice !
> Good plates, I have a few plates but only one will make it on the car and the others I will sell,
> 
> ...


which plate should i put on my 64?


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 12 2010, 03:32 PM~19053121
> *which plate should i put on my 64?
> *


DWNUNDA :cheesy:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Nov 13 2010, 08:07 AM~19053425
> *DWNUNDA  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 13 2010, 08:32 AM~19053121
> *which plate should i put on my 64?
> *


3-wheel


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Picked up the rest of my chrome stuff today, suspension bushes are now getting fitted and have everything to get alot of work done on the frame this weekend.
Pics comin soon.

Jb.


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

pics pics pics


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm goin to the summernats in canbera, anyone else goin? Catch up, drink, talk lo'z and ho'z.
Jb.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Nov 19 2010, 03:53 PM~19107605
> *ttt
> 
> *


jay,

are you goin to the summernats ?

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

me and my bro are gettin up at 5:30am tomoz to work on the frame, hopefully get some colour on it....
se how we go..
stay posted for the pics comin next week.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

very early start, my brother dean and i were up at 5am yesterday to hopefully get alot done on the frame.... and we sure did...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

this is the first time i checked the colour.........
awsome..........
it was perfect.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my brother dean workin his magic, puting a light coat of black primer before the black base coat.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

black base coat goin on....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

mixing the spray chief gold shimr candy flake


























the moment ive been waiting for, gold candy flake going on..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my pro painter brother dean ended up putting 4 full coats of candy on before he cleared it..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

the colour really started to come out after 2 coats..



































who needs a work bench when you have a 1972 corvette stingray.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

last coat of candy








first of the clear cotes going on....
i was so excited..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 21 2010, 06:33 PM~19126313
> *the colour really started to come out after 2 coats..
> 
> 
> ...


Keep Up The Good Work... Much Props.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i could not believe how good it looks.
these photos dont do it justice, its so much brighter in real life, and its in my shed too..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

a few coats of clear and its lookin unreal..



































a bit of sun comin through the shed


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

in the sun this will look amazing!!!

a huge thanks to my bro dean for workin his ass off and gettin it done.
i still cant believe how awsome it looks,
it will be a shame i have to cover it with the body..

stay posted cause all my chrome is goin on real soon..

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

that looks really good jb, good work you and your bro, you gonna need sunnies when you look at it.... :biggrin: 
never got those pics....
and your brother cracks me up, painting in his thongs......hahahaha....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Nov 22 2010, 11:49 AM~19127408
> *that looks really good jb, good work you and your bro, you gonna need sunnies when you look at it.... :biggrin:
> never got those pics....
> and your brother cracks me up, painting in his thongs......hahahaha....
> *


this whole car was built wearing thongs! welding, paintin...

stay posted...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 22 2010, 01:14 PM~19128150
> *this whole car was built wearing thongs! welding, paintin...
> 
> stay posted...
> *


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 22 2010, 02:14 PM~19128150
> *this whole car was built wearing thongs! welding, paintin...
> 
> stay posted...
> *


its the aussie way....hahahaha...


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 22 2010, 10:39 AM~19126368
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Super nice colour and look. But you should post more pics of the frame being painted. :biggrin:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 22 2010, 12:17 AM~19126709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
real nice mate


----------



## raki (Jan 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

DAMN THAT FRAME LOOKS AWESOME!


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

:wow: 

holy shit... to bad you can't just drive that damn frame around. it looks f'ing amazing!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for everyones comments, me and my bro have been workin real hard gettin it done. I had the day off work so I've move the frame around ready for assembly, I should have alot done by the weekend.
Keep checkn here cause it's all comin together after 5 years of hard work.
Peace.
Kb
Jb.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damn its looking sooo gooooooood!!!!!!!!!! :0  can't wait to see the chrome on it and see it become a rolling frame  keep it up bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Color is sick ! Nice work


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Nov 22 2010, 07:32 PM~19130677
> *Super nice colour and look. But you should post more pics of the frame being painted.  :biggrin:
> *


you can never have too many pics..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i couldnt wait to push my frame out in the sun, the weather is nice here, 32oC.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

this photo was taken through the upstairs window.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 23 2010, 11:32 PM~19148286
> *
> *


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

lookin good jb....
you should have it rollin this weekend..  
jay..


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damn that looks sick in the sun!


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 21 2010, 05:17 PM~19126709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 top job luv the colour :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackwidow88 (Mar 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel+Nov 21 2010, 07:14 PM~19128150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao...


frame looks sick man


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

got the boyz comin ova later to flip the frame and put it on stands ready to put together.
lucky ive got plenty of beer in the fridge, but not for long.

jb.


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 26 2010, 12:16 PM~19164948
> *
> got the boyz comin ova later to flip the frame and put it on stands ready to put together.
> lucky ive got plenty of beer in the fridge, but not for long.
> ...


you better have a cold one waiting for me when i get the chance to get there....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Nov 26 2010, 09:40 PM~19167596
> *you better have a cold one waiting for me when i get the chance to get there....
> *


of corse mate, aways plenty of cold beer in my fridge.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

frame flipped over and on stands ready for assembly








trying to sort out where all these chrome nuts and bolts go??


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:biggrin: puttin some chrome on soon, stay posted.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Puttin all the chrome on today, I can't wait. Stay posted , pics comin soon.
Jb.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 27 2010, 07:06 PM~19177115
> * Puttin all the chrome on today, I can't wait. Stay posted , pics comin soon.
> Jb.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

jb looks very nice, luv it........ now show me chrome.....


----------



## WIFEZ64 (Nov 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Nice build man love that flake on the frame


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

puttin some chrome on..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

hard to see in these pics but my pivot bearing is in and works..
more pics comin soon.








:biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

lookin good jb.....


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damn you must be real happy right now! it looks great! can't wait to be at this part of the build :biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah its all comin together now but still along way to go..
im taking my time, have to be so carefull not to scratch the paint or the chrome puttin it back together.

more pics to come.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Thats on sweet ass looking frame, the chome really sets the flake off. nice job man. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@Dec 2 2010, 04:49 AM~19209923
> *Thats on sweet ass looking frame, the chome really sets the flake off. nice job man. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man,
tonight when i get home from work i should have the rear end done, 16" chrome cylinders in, 2 ton coils, diff centre in and backing plates.
see how i go, stay posted more pics to come.

jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Love all that build you got going!! Congrats wishing nothing but the best. !!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Dec 2 2010, 02:29 PM~19215173
> *Love all that build you got going!! Congrats wishing nothing but the best. !!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks mate,
keep checkin here, its starting to look like something now.

jb, keep rydin.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

finally got both lower arms bolted up


























getting ready to put the diff centre in


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

check out my chevy towel








diff centre in


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

brake backing plate on ready to put diff axle in








31 spline billet !!! these should not bend, also the housing is ford 9" extra thick axle tubes, custom made!


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

everything looks great...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Kadman_@Dec 3 2010, 08:14 AM~19221063
> *everything looks great...
> *


thanks man,
yeah i was out in the shed again last night,
rear 16" cylinders and 2 ton springs to go in next..
all chrome of corse...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

that car is gonna be badass when its finished


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 3 2010, 12:33 PM~19223006
> *that car is gonna be badass when its finished
> *


thanks man,
yeah it should turn out real nice, im workin hard on it every chance i get.
cant wait to get it rollin..

keep rydin, jb.


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

its coming together and looken good


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 3 2010, 09:06 AM~19221023
> *brake backing plate on ready to put diff axle in
> 
> 
> ...


jb check ya phone...
jay..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

jay , i checked my phone,

so the axles might fall out???
shit, thats not a good thing!!!!!

is this something that happens all the time? does it only happen if your hopping your car? or three wheeling?

my car will be a driver, not a hopper.

also my diff is not a normal impala diff.
ford 9", extra strong housing, 31 spline billet axles, heavy duty bearings!

what do you think?

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 4 2010, 09:31 AM~19230327
> *jay , i checked my phone,
> 
> so the axles might fall out???
> ...


i havent had much experience with 9" diffs,
but looks very similar to a chev 10 bolt, only bigger, the set up looks the same,
see if some peeps on here can give some feedback about bearings coming off axles for 9 " diffs, its a common prob. for 10 bolt diffs, not hopping or 3 wheeling.....
its more of a weight issue and the car going up down side to side, and eventually makes the axle pop off.....

any peeps on here know more about 9" diff ?
help a rider out, before he puts his diff together, i suggested to tack weld his axles....
Jay...


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Dec 4 2010, 01:41 PM~19232626
> *i havent had much experience with 9" diffs,
> but looks very similar to a chev 10 bolt, only bigger, the set up looks the same,
> see if some peeps on here can give some feedback about bearings coming off axles for 9 " diffs, its a common prob. for 10 bolt diffs, not hopping or 3 wheeling.....
> ...


everyone has they own ways for this one as we all know jay.... :biggrin:biggrin: im actually fixing one now for a guy but more of a snap axle.

but heres my 2 cents .. firstly i dont believe in tacking . i mean heat in any metal makes it britle. and it seems also when axles break its at the tack.

my experinces , did mine 3 times to learn, the best way ,4 me,is ensure axle are straight..then when you press the bearing on make sure u put loctite or similar on the surface where its goin. then instead of using the retainer that comes with the bearing get made a oversize thicness
and a few thou smaller inner diameter so its a nice tight fit then loctite...now i know ur 9" is thicked walled already so that compensate for re inforcements but you should get it checked if the tunnel are straight a little bit out can end badly. 
these are the main points to it i hope they help.ive done bout 4 cars this way but the 10 bolts and none has come back wit the same prob since
ur already ahead with 9" and billets so just chech those things and ull be sweet..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for your imput,
When it came to the diff in my 64 I didnt take any short cuts. As we all know a ford 9" diff is nearly unbreakable but I went a little bit further! The axle tubes are 1/4" thick!, the axles are guaranteed to over 1500 hp in a drag car and everything is new. When the diff was made I did check it. I hope it will be ok?
I will keep an eye on it, the last thing I need is my axle to come out when I'm driving!

Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Only problem I ever see with a 9 is my boy was doin a burn out in his lac and the wheel passed em up , sheered the lugs off ... You should be fine


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

both axles are in,
rear 16" comp cylinders in place, working out spring height..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

LOOKIN' GOOD HOMIE KEEP IT UP


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 6 2010, 02:28 PM~19248963
> *LOOKIN' GOOD HOMIE KEEP IT UP
> *


thanks for your suport,
still goin hard

jb.


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

LOOKN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

looks good jb..
keep it up...


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 6 2010, 10:35 AM~19246326
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin mad JB. Keep us posted


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

great werk nice job keep the pics coming


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for your comments,

im now just waiting on all my brake parts, new everything, 
chrome brake drums,
new hand brake cables, chromed,
all new steering arms and linkages, chromed,
front wheel bearing kit,
chrome 605 steering box,

then i will put on my 13's..



( i dont have these parts yet, so if anyone can hook me up to help me get my 64 rollin, please let me know! )

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Nov 29 2010, 07:53 PM~19194253
> *hard to see in these pics but my pivot bearing is in and works..
> more pics comin soon.
> 
> ...


 :0 looking great


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

man i love all that chrome. i hope mine looks as good. nice job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 2 2010, 04:51 PM~19220942
> *thanks mate,
> keep checkin here, its starting to look like something now.
> 
> ...


For sure!!!... its looking hella good!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks homie,

more pics coming soon,
still waiting on brake parts...

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 7 2010, 08:05 AM~19254771
> *thanks for your comments,
> 
> im now just waiting on all my brake parts, new everything,
> ...


were is the best place to buy all my impala parts from?

i need the brake parts now, but i will need to get alot of stuff to finish my 64?

im looking into getting it from impala bobs!
they have been good so far?

jb.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 5 2010, 06:30 PM~19246297
> *both axles are in,
> rear 16" comp cylinders in place, working out spring height..
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 3 2010, 06:31 PM~19230327
> *jay , i checked my phone,
> 
> so the axles might fall out???
> ...


no worries there, you got the good shit..  i have the exact setup going in mine. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Puttin springs in today, pics comin soon.
Jb.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 8 2010, 08:28 PM~19276754
> * Puttin springs in today, pics comin soon.
> Jb.
> *


 :0


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 2 2010, 05:56 PM~19220963
> *finally got both lower arms bolted up
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING DAMN GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 7 2010, 10:04 PM~19268235
> *were is the best place to buy all my impala parts from?
> 
> i need the brake parts now, but i will need to get alot of stuff to finish my 64?
> ...


GOT SOME FRESHLY CHROMED DRUMS AND REAR BRAKE PLATES, BRAND NEW PADS AND ALL THE HARDWARE (NEW OF COURSE) FOR SALE LET ME KNOW I CAN PM YOU PICS IF YOU WANT?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 9 2010, 01:13 PM~19278014
> *GOT SOME FRESHLY CHROMED DRUMS AND REAR BRAKE PLATES, BRAND NEW PADS AND ALL THE HARDWARE (NEW OF COURSE) FOR SALE LET ME KNOW I CAN PM YOU PICS IF YOU WANT?
> *


 thanks, i just sent you a message.

jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel+Dec 7 2010, 11:04 PM~19268235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apart from what you buy of the deal here...

www.classicindustries.com is another good spot so that you can compare prices with impala bobs..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks.

jb.


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 2 2010, 02:56 PM~19220963
> *finally got both lower arms bolted up
> 
> 
> ...


jaz , she lookn sweet brother, about ya diff, / axles, i know i wouldnt even tack weld mine...... but agree with solz.....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

daz,
the axles are in, and stayin in.
i have fitted most of my chrome stuff now.

im still waiting on prices for all the brake parts, thats all i need to put the wheels on, and to have it sitting on the ground.

there wont be much progress in the next few weeks because of christmas and stuff.

peace,
jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll be waiting for that!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i couldnt wait till i got my brakes sorted so i just bolted my wheels on.
im checking the height from the frame to the diff housing when its low.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i cut 1, 1/2 coils off my chrome 2 ton springs








this gave me 5" from the frame to the diff housing, im not sure how much the car will go down fully loaded with 8 battries and 4 pumps! i hope it will be ok, i want my 64 to lay but not scratch the frame on the diff...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my next job on my 64 is to put the front together,
stay posted,

peace, jb.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookn good


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

nice job jb
i think u can go lower bro 1-2 coils lower.... and for scrapin put sum titanium block under there and watch the colors of the rainbow as the sparks fly,,   
oh wondering ... u gonna use accumulators cause u aint gettin many shocks fittin there. and not just dat ul be able to lay a lock up to the max of ur cylinders... just little tips that may help or not...either way cant wait for this bitch to be out and put oz on the map for lolos :biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 17 2010, 10:31 AM~19346177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SOLZ64SS_@Dec 17 2010, 10:06 PM~19350350
> *nice job jb
> i think u can go lower bro 1-2 coils lower.... and for scrapin put sum titanium block under there and watch the colors of the rainbow as the sparks fly,,
> oh wondering ... u gonna use accumulators cause u aint gettin many shocks fittin there. and not just dat ul be able to lay a lock up to the max of ur cylinders... just little tips that may help or not...either way cant wait for this bitch to be out and put oz on the map for lolos :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


solz,

thanks man,
you can always cut more off the coils but you cant just glue that shit back together , so i will see how this sits first when she is all together and then cut more if i have to.

no accumulators for me, i am going to run extended chrome shockers on the street so the back of my 64 doesnt jump around all over the place, and have a quick release set up so i can unhook them quickly to lock the ass way up high !
see how i go!

yeah i cant wait to have more done on the 64 too, it should be one nice lo lo when im done,
hopefully next year it will be finished ? :biggrin: 

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

I just finished putting my lower a-arms on, startin to look good. Next, putting my front 8" showtime cylinders together ( after they were chromed ) then cutting 2 coils off my chrome 3 ton front springs, and putting it all in.
Pics coming soon.

Jb.


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 16 2010, 05:35 PM~19346216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good as always :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 16 2010, 05:35 PM~19346216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks baddass bro


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

gearbox crossmember in


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

lower a-arms going on


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

lookin good JB...


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Dec 20 2010, 02:05 PM~19371483
> *lookin good JB...
> 
> *


thanks jay,

gettin there bro..

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

anyone goin to the summer nats in canbera?
jan 5th to 9th.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

Damm 
Nice work
I just went thought your whole topic 
And I can't wait for updates it's lookin real good homie


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Dec 21 2010, 01:50 PM~19379853
> *Damm
> Nice work
> I just went thought your whole topic
> ...


dirty man,

thanks for checkin my build,
im glad you went through the whole lot to see all the work ive done, means alot.

yes ive come along way, doin all the work myself has taken alot of time and hard work but its all comin together now and well worth it!

please keep checkn here cause its all happen,
this is my life..

peace, 
keep rydin.
jb.


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Lookin real good homie! Can't wait for more updates!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Dec 21 2010, 04:08 PM~19381587
> *Lookin real good homie! Can't wait for more updates!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 21 2010, 12:34 AM~19381215
> *dirty man,
> 
> thanks for checkin my build,
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 20 2010, 10:34 PM~19381215
> *dirty man,
> 
> thanks for checkin my build,
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone.
Jb.


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

Merry Christmas bro. Looking good keep at it.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

looking good JB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

just went through your entire topic, and it has been one hell of a build. great work cant wait to see more :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Frame looks awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 28 2010, 03:52 AM~19430645
> *just went through your entire topic, and it has been one hell of a build. great work cant wait to see more :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man,

i have been workin hard on my 64, im goin even harder now after seeing some paint and chrome!

please keep checkin here cause i will be puttin up more pics as i go..

peace,

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by johner956_@Dec 28 2010, 04:20 AM~19430845
> *Frame looks awesome!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks man,

my brother dean painted the frame, 

black base, then 4 coat's of gold candy flake ( shim'r gold ) from spraychief custom paints, then 4 coat's of clear.
the finish on the frame is straight from the gun, no rubbing it back and reclearing it!!

the car will be painted in the same way but we will rub the clear back after it has cured. and then a few more coat's of clear should do it.

keep posted ,

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

im putting the front together now, front 8" showtime cylinders going together after they were chromed.








ball joints ready to go in.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

nice work on the build up bro, dat frame looks phat :thumbsup:  :worship:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elmo_@Dec 29 2010, 05:17 PM~19446806
> *nice work on the build up bro, dat frame looks phat :thumbsup:    :worship:
> *


thanks mate,

the frame is lookin good, i cant wait to have it rollin with the drive line in! 
keep posted.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

putting ball joints in and front stubs together.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

front brake backing plate on, and steering knuckle....... blingin

















i cut 2 coils off my 3 ton front springs, i know i will need to take more off but i will work out the height later when the car is together.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good. No disc brakes?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

no front discs on my 64, drums all round, low and slow is how im gona roll.....
and no brake dust on my 13"z...

jb.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT
For a fellow Aus rida....
Happy new year Jb...,
Jay....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Cheers jay,
I'm at the nats, oh yeah..


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> front brake backing plate on, and steering knuckle....... blingin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Jan 3 2011, 07:01 PM~19492159
> *front brake backing plate on, and steering knuckle....... blingin
> 
> 
> ...



OOOOOO PRETTY :0


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jan 7 2011, 01:26 PM~19525933
> *OOOOOO  PRETTY :0
> *


Thanks spoon man,

Yeah, my 64 is Gettin there, it should be a nice Lo Lo when it's all done! Drive line next.

Jb.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

BLING BLING...................Nice


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damn i'm loving this build more and more everytime i come to check out the updates :yes:

nothing better then chromed out parts!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm still away on holidays! But I'll be back next week and back into building my Lo Lo.

Keep rydin,
Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

more pics coming soon of the front finished and all wheels on, getting ready for the driveline.

.jb.


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

What up JB, Wheres them pics at :dunno:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Jan 23 2011, 12:38 AM~19666010
> *What up JB, Wheres them pics at  :dunno:
> *


willskie,

just getting back into it now, im still in holiday mode...
my day off work tomorrow, so im spending it in my shed, on the lo lo

so pics comin soon.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

put left side front together, upper and lower ball joints, filled them with grease, brake baking plate and steering arm. then cut 2 coils off my 3 ton springs, bolted the deep cups to my front 8" showtime cylinders. all chrome!



































im going to pull the front cylinders and springs out again because im not happy how the springs sit in the cups and lower arms.
then i will die grind the inner hole bigger where the cylinders go up through to hopefully lean the cylinders over! they sit to straight up and down.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Man that front end is beautiful. Even the tranny mount is blingin


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm loving it :yes:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

pulled the front appart again!!!
to make the lower holes up through the frame bigger for the front cylinders to lean in.
nothing that a die grinder and beer wont fix! 
note
(even my front bearing hubs and wheel nuts are chrome... )


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Keep it up brotha!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Jan 26 2011, 08:52 PM~19706588
> *pulled the front appart again!!!
> to make the lower holes up through the frame bigger for the front cylinders to lean in.
> nothing that a die grinder and beer wont fix!
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD JB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

im getting the die ginder out tonight, hopefully fix the front spring problem, then all back together.

i have the new wheel bearing kit also, so i should have the front wheels on very soon.
stay posted.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

im trying to find a new power steering box to suit my 64, (in chrome of corse!)
where is the best place to go?

jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

*TTT *


What up jb.. 

The ride is looking hella good.... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Jan 28 2011, 06:27 PM~19724567
> *im trying to find a new power steering box to suit my 64, (in chrome of corse!)
> where is the best place to go?
> 
> ...


Mr. Impala on here, His chrome looks like a mirror NO BULL SHIT and really good on his prices. If i was u, I would pm him and see what he could do for u. He's a REALLY COOL DUDE


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Here it is JB 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530216


----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

frame looks good


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Jan 30 2011, 08:33 AM~19731533
> *Here it is JB
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=530216
> *


Thanks will,
I just sent him a message.
I just got the front back together, cylinders, and springs back in after hitting the frame with the die grinder, front springs are now sitting much better.
Too hot here to work in the shed, 40oC +
Jb.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Jan 30 2011, 12:29 AM~19734431
> *Thanks will,
> I just sent him a message.
> I just got the front back together, cylinders, and springs back in after hitting the frame with the die grinder, front springs are now sitting much better.
> ...


Hell yeah sounds good, Cant wait to see the pics of it. I wish i could say its too hot to work on mine, but its cold as shit over here homie and i have no shed or garage.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

before








before








after








after, and i still have metal stuck in my foot, die grinding steel in thongs is probably not a good idea!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Jan 30 2011, 06:21 PM~19738597
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Jan 25 2011, 06:50 PM~19695759
> *put left side front together, upper and lower ball joints, filled them with grease, brake baking plate and steering arm. then cut 2 coils off my 3 ton springs, bolted the deep cups to my front 8" showtime cylinders. all chrome!
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!!!!!

love the Stingray in the background too!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 31 2011, 11:02 AM~19739457
> *NICE!!!!!!
> 
> love the Stingray in the background too!
> *


what about my V8 Corolla ? thats pretty cool too...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

the springs fit much better

















front cylinders now lean in nicely.

















next, front weels bearings and hubs, and front wheels to go on!

stay posted.

jb.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Jan 30 2011, 09:18 PM~19740235
> *what about my V8 Corolla ? thats pretty cool too...
> *



im more partial to vettes :biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 31 2011, 12:34 PM~19740415
> *im more partial to vettes :biggrin:
> *


me too,
but my corolla pulls the front wheels off the ground, and runs low 11's !!

but low and slow is how im soon to roll....
i cant wait.

jb.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Jan 30 2011, 09:47 PM~19740529
> *me too,
> but my corolla pulls the front wheels off the ground, and runs low 11's !!
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Keep it up bro that shit looks sick :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@Feb 1 2011, 06:50 AM~19746750
> *Keep it up bro that shit looks sick :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man,

im just waiting on steering and brake parts..
im into it....

jb.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looking good


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 1 2011, 01:40 PM~19750959
> *looking good
> *


thanks man,

now you can see what ive been doin for the last 5 + years, 

ill let ya know about the parts i need,

jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Jan 30 2011, 06:21 PM~19738597
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro!!!

how big of a whole did you ended up doing?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i die grinded out the lower hole, in the plate i welded in, at least 1/4" towards the outerside to lean the cylinders in at the top.
its all back together now.

i have to repair the threads on the stub axles before the front bearing hubs can be bolted on, its being a pain after it was chromed.

i just want to bolt the front wheels on and get it on the ground.........................


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Jan 31 2011, 11:43 PM~19751849
> *i die grinded out the lower hole, in the plate i welded in, at least 1/4" towards the outerside to lean the cylinders in at the top.
> its all back together now.
> 
> ...


Damnn... lets hope it turns out to the best from now on... GL bro.. 

The way things are going you'll be good to go soon.. you'll see. :biggrin:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/59-60-61-62...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Jan 25 2011, 03:50 PM~19695759
> *put left side front together, upper and lower ball joints, filled them with grease, brake baking plate and steering arm. then cut 2 coils off my 3 ton springs, bolted the deep cups to my front 8" showtime cylinders. all chrome!
> 
> 
> ...


   damn frame looks good


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Feb 2 2011, 12:12 AM~19754673
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/59-60-61-62...sQ5fAccessories
> *


Thanks bro,
That chrome p/s box is what I'm lookin for , that's what I'm waiting on to continue my build.
Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Feb 2 2011, 04:33 AM~19756273
> *   damn frame looks good
> *


Thanks man,
Still goin strong...
Sorting brakes and steering out soon, all chrome!
Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i am learning the hard way!!!!
, after repairing the threads on both the hubs i then worked out that the bearings wouldnt slide over the hubs because of the chrome plating.....
so i had to use strip emery sand paper to wear away the chrome plating on the shafts so the bearings would slide over.
i got one on.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

All 4 wheels are on now and it's Rollin


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice build up! :biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tage_@Feb 4 2011, 05:48 AM~19778042
> *Nice build up!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for your comments,
stay posted, its comin together.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

on all 4'z


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:uh: i extended the top a-arms only 1", but it looks alot more?
i hope when its all together it will be ok?


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Feb 3 2011, 05:49 PM~19779379
> *:uh: i extended the top a-arms only 1", but it looks alot more?
> i hope when its all together it will be ok?
> 
> ...


Lookin good Jb, I love that pitbull look :thumbsup: i think it will be ok when it's all back together. I can only say 1 thing about the the frame BLING BLING :biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Feb 3 2011, 05:49 PM~19779379
> *:uh: i extended the top a-arms only 1", but it looks alot more?
> i hope when its all together it will be ok?
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

brake drums are under way, getin chromed by brent , ( mr impala ) so im waiting here in melbourne anxiously, then all new steering parts after that.

jb


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

this is a great built. i love all the chrome on the chassis!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Feb 7 2011, 10:45 AM~19803510
> *this is a great built. i love all the chrome on the chassis!
> *


thanks bro for your comments,

im goin hard, wanna finish my lo lo this year..

see how i go..


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

That shit is lookin tight bro, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@Feb 8 2011, 01:50 AM~19807500
> *That shit is lookin tight bro,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  hell yeah,

just waitin now on some more chrome parts to arrive...


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

looken good if you dont like the bow of the tires you can all ways shim them a little i think with one inch and no split belly you should be fine you tires should be stright when locked up


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

wont be much progress for a few weeks, waitin on chrome stuff,
but there will be alot of drinkin beer standing around the frame.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Feb 8 2011, 02:22 AM~19811394
> *looken good if you dont like the bow of the tires you can all ways shim them a little i think with one inch and no split belly you should be fine you tires should be stright when locked up
> *


x2


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Feb 9 2011, 11:25 AM~19821209
> *x2
> *


the positive camber is growing on me, ill see what it looks like when its all together.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Whats up Jb , Any progress?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Feb 10 2011, 01:01 PM~19831373
> *Whats up Jb , Any progress?
> *


i wish i was out there workin on da lo lo, but my next job is steering and brakes,
so i have to wait till all the parts are chromed and shipped over!

but stay tuned im sure i can find something to do.

jb


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Feb 9 2011, 10:16 PM~19831529
> *i wish i was out there workin on da lo lo, but my next job is steering and brakes,
> so i have to wait till all the parts are chromed and shipped over!
> 
> ...


Did you talk to Mr. Impala ?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Feb 11 2011, 12:07 AM~19834609
> *Did you talk to Mr. Impala ?
> *


 yes i did,
he is doing my brake drums at the moment, still a few weeks away.
thats why the delay......
i just want to get into it.

jb.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Feb 10 2011, 06:02 PM~19838123
> *yes i did,
> he is doing my brake drums at the moment, still a few weeks away.
> thats why the delay......
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Feb 9 2011, 06:57 PM~19831315
> *the positive camber is growing on me, ill see what it looks like when its all together.
> 
> 
> ...





Looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Blocky77_@Feb 11 2011, 12:49 PM~19839686
> *Looks Good  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man,
i cant wait till its done, should be real nice.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

still waiting on chrome brake parts, 

just wondering should i chrome my wheel cylinders and brake pipes??

what do you think?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

all chrome hommie its better have all rolling chassis on chrome


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey JB Keep up the GOOD WORK...!!!

Cant wait to see this thing rolling or 3 wheeln! LOL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_1964_@Feb 18 2011, 04:57 PM~19899569
> *all chrome hommie its better have all rolling chassis on chrome
> *


 yeah,
once you start chromin everything its hard to know where to stop.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by L4YNLO_@Feb 19 2011, 01:21 AM~19900694
> *Hey JB Keep up the GOOD WORK...!!!
> 
> Cant wait to see this thing rolling or 3 wheeln! LOL
> ...


hey bro,

i hope to be hittin switches by the end of the year, se how i go!

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks to daz from 64 customs in sydney for popin in to say g-day, checkin my shed and 64 build.








beer was tastin good..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Dec 16 2010, 06:31 PM~19346177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Stranger69_@Feb 24 2011, 03:22 PM~19946714
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks man, slowly gettin done.

keep posted, 
doin some more soon..


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Feb 20 2011, 06:44 PM~19918446
> *thanks to daz from 64 customs in sydney for popin in to say g-day, checkin my shed and 64 build.
> 
> 
> ...


Jb, was pleasure to meet u champ, ride is def. look n sweet, we will be catchn up along the way.... cheers,Dazz


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

,
no worries dazz,
ill be gettin to the lolo soon, still waiting on brake and steering parts.

peace,
jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

*TTT*

 :wow:


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

what JB... question:

What thickness and grade steel should i use when reinforcing my arms?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Mar 6 2011, 04:44 AM~20021870
> *what JB... question:
> 
> What thickness and grade steel should i use when reinforcing my arms?
> *


Which arms mate ? Front, rear? Uppers? Lower? I used 5mm.
Jb.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

your drums r ready :biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Mar 6 2011, 12:31 AM~20025248
> *Which arms mate ? Front, rear? Uppers? Lower?  I used 5mm.
> Jb.
> *


upper and lower front and back ones.... :biggrin: 

is that 5mm all around?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 7 2011, 01:30 AM~20026685
> *your drums r ready  :biggrin:
> *


cool brent, can you send me some pics?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Mar 7 2011, 06:56 AM~20028289
> *upper and lower front and back ones....  :biggrin:
> 
> is that 5mm all around?
> *


i used 5mm thick steel to plate all

















the arms.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Mar 6 2011, 05:09 PM~20028686
> *i used 5mm thick steel to plate all
> 
> 
> ...


sweet thx jb.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Mar 7 2011, 08:19 AM~20028750
> *sweet thx jb....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

looking nice


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Mar 8 2011, 01:47 AM~20034035
> *looking nice
> *


thanks slo,

i havent done much on the 64 lately. only cause ive been waiting on chrome brake and steering parts. 
but its gona be all action in jb's shed when the parts arrive!

peace.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

any homies can you help a bro,
im lookin for the best place to buy a 605 p/s box already in chome?

thanks.

jb.


----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

ttt good


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

TTT NICE JOB!


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

YOUR WELDING LOOKS GOOD BUT YOUR OVERALL WORK ON THAT FRAME IS OUTSTANDING..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King Cutty_@Mar 12 2011, 05:27 PM~20073284
> *YOUR WELDING LOOKS GOOD BUT YOUR OVERALL WORK ON THAT FRAME IS OUTSTANDING..
> *


thanks king,

ive put alot of hard work into my 64, getting to where it is today, but i still have along way to go.

i cant wait till its done....

please stay posted, this is my life, this is what i do... building my dream.

peace, jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my chrome stuff is on its way....


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Mar 16 2011, 05:15 PM~20107823
> *
> my chrome stuff is on its way....
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL LOCO IMPALA (Sep 15, 2010)

just check all your pages on your build Nice work bro....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks man, just waiting on chrome parts to finish brakes and steering. I can't wait to get back into it.
Stay posted, it should turn out real nice.

Peace. Jb.


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Jan 3 2011, 06:31 PM~19494257
> *no front discs on my 64, drums all round,  low and slow is how im gona roll.....
> and no brake dust on my 13"z...
> 
> ...


hell yeah!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

working out brake lines for the diff


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Mar 23 2011, 12:21 AM~20157500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: Nice!!!! what up jb..!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Mar 26 2011, 12:32 PM~20181512
> *:yes: Nice!!!! what up jb..!!
> *


hey brotha,
still waiting ....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

new brake drums, before getting chromed


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Mar 30 2011, 11:21 AM~20212457
> *:uh:
> *


looking good JD keep it up....
you will be on the street in no time....  
Jay...


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Apr 3 2011, 09:54 PM~20246770
> *looking good JD keep it up....
> you will be on the street in no time....
> Jay...
> *


oops typo..... JB.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Apr 3 2011, 08:54 PM~20246770
> *looking good JD keep it up....
> you will be on the street in no time....
> Jay...
> *


Hey jay,
I haven't done much lately, sorting out new chrome steering parts, brakes and 605 chrome box, I'm just waiting now on parts from the states.
Good things take time I guess.

Jb.


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stranger69_@Feb 23 2011, 11:22 PM~19946714
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


LOOKING GOOD KEEP UP THE WORK............. :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

some of my steering parts polished, ready for chroming!


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Apr 5 2011, 09:43 PM~20268900
> *some of my steering parts polished, ready for chroming!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Damnnnnn!!!! :nicoderm: 

thats sweet jb!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Apr 5 2011, 09:43 PM~20268900
> *some of my steering parts polished, ready for chroming!
> 
> 
> ...


jb what you use to polish those parts?


----------



## bmbero (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Mar 22 2011, 10:21 PM~20157500
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Apr 7 2011, 09:54 AM~20276074
> *jb what you use to polish those parts?
> *


i cant take credit for the polishing, mr impala is hookin me up with all new chrome steering.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SMR64SS_@Apr 7 2011, 09:56 AM~20276086
> *Nice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks man,
still going strong... :biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

What's up JBling :biggrin: Did you get them drums back yet?????????????


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@Apr 10 2011, 09:14 AM~20299083
> *What's up JBling  :biggrin:  Did you get them drums back yet?????????????
> *


yes i got some chrome drums! but they wernt mine! mr impala sent me some used ones and i paid for new ones chromed!
but its all sorted now, new ones are on there way! :biggrin: 

ive orded stainless brake pipe from impala bob for the diff and front to back, im going to make my own front brake pipe running behind the main crossmember and im having some stainless braided hose custom made 5" longer from the diff to the frame and 2" longer for the front ones!

pics coming soon.

keep rydin. jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

brake hose im using!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Apr 10 2011, 07:43 PM~20305471
> *brake hose im using!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

used my engine lift, locked up the rear to get the length for the brake hose correct, and checked the tailshaft, all good.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

steering arms chromed, by mrimpala.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my new chrome brake drums have arrived.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

my new chrome brake drums have arrived.
[/quote]

:0 :0   Them mofos are sweet homie


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Lookin GOOD bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@Apr 18 2011, 11:54 PM~20363623
> *Lookin GOOD bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks mate, just chippin away, doin what i can with the time and money i have..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

nice shine on those drums man.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 19 2011, 11:50 AM~20368076
> *nice shine on those drums man.
> 
> *


everythin on my 64 is goin to shine, if it's not ch








rome, its candy gold flake!


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Apr 19 2011, 02:26 AM~20370890
> *everythin on my 64 is goin to shine, if it's not ch
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Apr 19 2011, 02:26 AM~20370890
> *everythin on my 64 is goin to shine, if it's not ch
> 
> 
> ...


lol.
nice


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

Looking good Jb....
Jay...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Apr 20 2011, 09:49 PM~20379393
> *Looking good Jb....
> Jay...
> *


hey jay,

just gathering parts at the moment,
i have my chrome drums,
waiting on chrome idler arm and steering arms from mr impala,

getting stuffed around by classic industries with all my new brake shoes, cylinders and hardware!

and im a few weeks away from making all new stainless brake, fuel and hydraulic hard lines to run ontop of the frame.

just waiting mate.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Feb 9 2011, 09:57 PM~19831315
> *the positive camber is growing on me, ill see what it looks like when its all together.
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT*
JB, what rubber did you use for the bushings? Poly or Regular? I have read that poly makes too much noise, is this true?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Apr 25 2011, 06:58 PM~20413370
> *TTT
> JB, what rubber did you use for the bushings? Poly or Regular? I have read that poly makes too much noise, is this true?
> 
> ...


Hey bro,
I've used all new standard bushes on
My 64.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Apr 25 2011, 07:18 AM~20413587
> *Hey bro,
> I've used all new standard bushes on
> My 64.
> *


  Thanks bro!... 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

do you like my drawing?








im making some brake, fuel and brake line holders to run ontop of the frame out of billet alloy. should turn out nice , pics soon.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

front hydraulics pipes in 1/2"
fuel pipe in 3/8"
brake pipe 5/16"
all in stainless


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

how much space do you have on top of the frame where the lines go?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 30 2011, 12:26 PM~20450719
> *how much space do you have on top of the frame where the lines go?
> *


this is a good question,
im not sure the exact messurement, but i have seen a frame on a cali swangin dvd with the lines running ontop on the frame, and im going to do the same.

if the body sits close to the stainless pipes i will just space the body up till it clears..jb syle..


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@Apr 30 2011, 02:26 AM~20452677
> *this is a good question,
> im not sure the exact messurement, but i have seen a frame on a cali swangin dvd with the lines running ontop on the frame, and im going to do the same.
> 
> ...


depending on the location along the frame it will be pretty tight. 
Either way it'll look good when your done.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright, I'm back into the 64, making some stainless brake pipes tomorrow, I've got a heap of parts on there way from the states.
Stay posted, new pics soon.
Jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

*TTT* for that!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

polished the og diff pipe joiner








al from wizard hoses doing the bending of the stainless brake pipe for the diff


























turned out nice


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

working out the legnth of the flex stainless hose, these are aproved hoses for street use, thats why there is a clear plastic cover the shiny stuff. i will cut the plastic cover off after rego..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking gooooooooood damn it just gets better and better :0


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@May 4 2011, 07:38 AM~20481777
> *looking gooooooooood damn it just gets better and better  :0
> *


X64 :biggrin: What's up Jb :wave:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@May 5 2011, 09:34 AM~20485204
> *X64  :biggrin: What's up Jb  :wave:
> *


hey bro,
good to hear from you,
yes jb is back into it, its all go in my shed...
i should have all the stainless pipes done very soon, all my brake parts and chrome steering are on there way..

stay posted, 
peace, jb.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: willskie187, 3-wheel

:wave:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

this is my new design pipe holders to run ontop of the frame rails, because now im going to use a duel master cylinder with seperate boosted front and rear brakes there will be 2 pipes coming out instead of only 1.
to make the pipes neater i am now going to run LH front hydraulic and rear bake pipe ontop of the LH rail,
and a RH front hydraulic and fuel pipe ontop of the RH rail.
with only 1 brake pipe running behind the front main crossmember to the RHF.

PICS TO COME SOON


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Just got all my brake stuff from classic industries!
Pics coming soon.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

all new, wheel cylinders, brake shoes and hardware, from classic industries.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

chrome idler done thanks to mr impala.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Front brakes are all done, pics to come..


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@May 10 2011, 04:05 AM~20520344
> *Front brakes are all done, pics to come..
> *


:x: hno: :x:


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

:0  

nice!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

al making the front flex stainless hoses..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

put all my new front brakes together..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

finally,... front drums are on and on for good, and lookin blingin..


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

:naughty:  Bling Bling Lookin hella good JB :h5:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

needs more chrome! lol na man looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 11 2011, 08:19 PM~20528112
> *needs more chrome! lol na man looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


You can never have too much chrome! Wait till you see the engine I'm building for my 64....
Keep posted, cause I'm still goin hard.
Peace, Jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Dam that shit looks tight Nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Low-63-impala_@May 13 2011, 05:05 AM~20538070
> *Dam that shit looks tight Nice work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  
thanks bro,

stay posted, gettin it done .


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:biggrin: 
my birthday today!! 36, havin some drinks with the boyz, talkin lowz and hoez.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@May 13 2011, 06:48 PM~20547828
> *:biggrin:
> my birthday today!! 36, havin some drinks with the boyz, talkin lowz and hoez.
> *


Happy Birthday Homie, Drink one for me. Whem ur talkin about the lowz, Make sure ur workin on it :biggrin:


----------



## jumpduckfuckup (Jan 24, 2011)

HB! best regards!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jumpduckfuckup_@May 16 2011, 08:42 AM~20557940
> *HB! best regards!
> *


 its jb  
thanks for your birthday wishes, drinkin heaps is great at the time, but not so good the next day!!
the hangover part 3, staring jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@May 13 2011, 06:48 PM~20547828
> *:biggrin:
> my birthday today!! 36, havin some drinks with the boyz, talkin lowz and hoez.
> *


Happy B-day bro.... Congratz hope you enjoyed!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

al started on the front brake pipe.. 








using a tap to make threads in the frame for the brake pipe holders..








then the thread tap snapped off in the frame..








broken tap! al and i spent the next 2 hours getting it out.. that was the end of working on the car for the day.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

that shit look good !!!!!!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@May 18 2011, 12:55 PM~20574270
> *that shit look good !!!!!!!!
> *


thanks man,

its comin along nice,  hopefully have all the stainless pipes done next week (fuel,brake and hydraulic)

chrome steering is on its way from mr impala..

then the drive- line..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@May 17 2011, 09:10 PM~20573854
> *al started on the front brake pipe..
> 
> 
> ...


thats shitty dude..
But at least you got it out.

edit:and happy belated


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks g


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

day off tomorrow and gona spend all day workin on da lo lo,
should get alot done, stay posted for updated pics,

peace,
jb.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 18 2011, 07:30 PM~20581816
> *thats shitty dude..
> But at least you got it out.
> 
> ...


x2 was just putting on my bolts for my a-arms when I snapped a bolt in one  hr of time wasted.Lessen learned.


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Looking Good :thumbsup:


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks good man, keep up the good work :thumbsup: :drama: ill be watchin for the finished product


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

pipe holders finished! im happy how they turned out...








sat them along the frame to get an idea how they would sit.








im going to put the body back on the frame before i make the holes and bolt them down to make sure i have enough space.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

finished the front brake pipe, good job, al .


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## fuentez (Jan 20, 2007)

damn homie that shit looks tight :wow:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fuentez_@May 25 2011, 11:48 AM~20621411
> *damn homie that shit looks tight  :wow:
> *


thanks bro,

im still goin hard, getin it done,
more pics to come soon, stay posted.

jb.


----------



## fuentez (Jan 20, 2007)

will do :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my chrome steering parts have arrived today thanks to mr impala,
photos coming soon.
jb.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3-wheel_@May 11 2011, 07:13 AM~20528419
> *You can never have too much chrome! Wait till you see the engine I'm building for my 64....
> Keep posted, cause I'm still goin hard.
> Peace, Jb.
> *




You'll be so busy keeping all that chrome clean, you'll wonder what were you thinking lol :biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@May 26 2011, 12:58 PM~20629597
> *You'll be so busy keeping all that chrome clean, you'll wonder what were you thinking lol :biggrin:
> *


yes there will be alot of cleaning, not something im looking forward to..
but this is the way i wanted to build my 64, candy n chrome..


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG BOPPER_@May 27 2011, 12:12 AM~20632076
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

*TTT*

 :biggrin: 
:wow: 

Hella nice!! JB


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

lookn goon j.rodd, and happy bday, see,a soon,
dazz
64c


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

wow! man nice work!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@May 29 2011, 12:08 PM~20648775
> *lookn goon j.rodd, and happy bday, see,a soon,
> dazz
> 64c
> *


hey daz,
gettin it done man, more work yesterday, had da boyz ova.
pics comin soon.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by b_moneystyles_@May 29 2011, 08:09 PM~20650281
> *wow! man nice work!
> *


thanks bro,

still going strong.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

got the boyz ova yesterday to help lif the body on, to check the space between the frame and the body for my stainless pipes to run. all good.



































fat boy cant get up...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

im glad i checked the clearence before drilling and taping the frame for my pipe holders.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

whats going on this new look?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

how do i load new pics????????????


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

What up JB.. Looks like the upload of the pics is not ready yet. Check the following link:
http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php

So i found this after that... 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/305388-NOT-LETING-ME-POST-PICS

Here is the link:
http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php

For now we have to use the old uploader.... 

GL hope that helps!!


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Test.....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

finally got the steering sorted !


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i have tomorrow off work and will hopefully get the stainless pipes done for the brake, fuel and front hydraulic cylinders.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

some more fine work by al from wizard hoses...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:biggrin:stay posted, engine and trans are bout to get sorted...
peace.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

RiddinglowCR said:


> :thumbsup:


All goin well bro, hope doin well on your buid too, 
Peace , Jb


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

good shit jb.... hopefully see,a sep, we,ll crack a few:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> All goin well bro, hope doin well on your buid too,
> Peace , Jb


I see that bro.... looking hella good!!!.... wishing nothing but the best!. I'm on hold for the proballs and the reverse cuts should be jhere by the end of this month once that comes i will start putting it together.. I just notched the frame just gotta refine it got pics coming soon..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

cool brother,
ive just sorted my 1/2" front hydro stainless pipes, not easy to get hold of down here, should be finished next week.
then the drive line!!!!

jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking forward to seen that done ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

RiddinglowCR said:


> Looking forward to seen that done ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


X2!!!!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Been out the da shed hookin it up! Hydro pipes and finishing the rear brakes! Pics comin real soon, slowly but surely it's gettin done.


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

can't wait to see this when its finished man!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

b_moneystyles said:


> can't wait to see this when its finished man!


Me too brother, a few things are goin on with my 64 at the moment, not alot of photos right now but I'm not far from finishing the front hydro pipes, rear brakes and hand brake cables, chrome steering box and the biggest thing I'm doing at the moment! Engine and trans! Stay posted.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

3/8 stainless fuel line finished


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lookin good JB


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

*TTT* Nice!!!!


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Damman you've done alot since ive been on here, that is one hell of a job. very nice keep up the good work.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Low-63-impala said:


> Damman you've done alot since ive been on here, that is one hell of a job. very nice keep up the good work.


thanks low 63, I do have a bit going on, but everything takes more time than expected, building a show low takes alot more time, but this is my life and its all i do when im not at work.
stay posted, 
ride low.


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1105/bodyon19.JPG[/img
> 
> [img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1105/bodyon20.JPG



Nicest 4 door I seen, I have all the doors with tinted green class, nice shape,,if intrested


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

impalaric said:


> Nicest 4 door I seen, I have all the doors with tinted green class, nice shape,,if intrested


thanks man,
yeah my foe doe 6 foe should be real good when its rollin. i have all the og doors, and there all finished ready for paint, but thanks anyway.
keep checkin here, doing more work tomorrow!

jb, peace.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

front hydro pipe fittings now chromed, steering box bolts chromed and a few other parts...


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

Great build, can't wait to see the engine part of your build. Looking at your work, you can tell it'll be top notch!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for the props,
im sorting out the engine at the moment, and lets just say things are geting abit out control, so much for low and slow....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

it took all day, al and i got one side front hydro pipes done! its not easy bending 1/2 stainless....


----------



## luckyboi64 (Jan 18, 2010)

Lookin good homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks man


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

a 4 door?? :buttkick:


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Real nice....:worship:


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Real nice JB... :thumbsup: Looking hella good.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> a 4 door?? :buttkick:


Down here its build what you got.............

Keep up the quality work champ, looking good


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> a 4 door?? :buttkick:


yes a 4 door! i already have 3 , 2 door cars, 72 corvette, 32 hot rod and a v8 corolla coupe!
if we all built the same cars then what would be the point!

peace, jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i just put some money down for my new engine thats goin in da lo lo ...........all new.....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i was going to rebuild the 327ci that came out of the 64 but it works out alot better buying a crate engine!!!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

got most of the left side front hydro pipe made, this is not easy bending 1/2 " stainless hydraulic pipe!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

those lines look real good, just wondering what kinda clearance your gonna have between the frame an the body now?


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

npazzin said:


> those lines look real good, just wondering what kinda clearance your gonna have between the frame an the body now?


 x2


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

3-wheel said:


> got most of the left side front hydro pipe made, this is not easy bending 1/2 " stainless hydraulic pipe!



Bling Bling!!! Very Nice!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i did try the body on before i made all the pipes, it will be close but i do have enough clearance


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

more money down on the new engine!


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

*TTT*  What up JB. "YYeaa,, And you don't stop"


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

what up low bro,
another day off for me tomorrow and out in da shed gettin it done! hopefully finish the hydro pipes, then pull everything back off for pollishing!

peace.


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

looking good!

post pics of the 32 and corolla :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

b_moneystyles said:


> looking good!
> 
> post pics of the 32 and corolla :thumbsup:


earlier in my thread are some pics of all my cars, check it out!... soon to have 1 more... 64 lo lo...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

:nicoderm: say what! damnnn.... :thumbsup:


----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome build topic!!!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey JB

Just wondering who is doing all your chroming down there????


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Hey JB
> 
> Just wondering who is doing all your chroming down there????


hey jay,

john from solar plating in moordialoc has done most of my chrome............chrome looks the best but costs the most..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

did some more work yesterday,had my hand brake assembly chromed too and put that in.


----------



## 5lam (May 1, 2007)

Looks amazing!! Can't wait to see the engine & trans.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

finished the rear brakes


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

5lam said:


> Looks amazing!! Can't wait to see the engine & trans.


thanks man, 
i have just put some money down on a new engine and trans for the 64 coming from Phoenix AZ,
ITS GOING TO BE REALY SOMTHIN, lets just say its gotin a bit out of control !!!!


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> thanks man,
> i have just put some money down on a new engine and trans for the 64 coming from Phoenix AZ,
> ITS GOING TO BE REALY SOMTHIN, lets just say its gotin a bit out of control !!!!


If its anything like the frame its gonna be bad ass!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

bad ass is for sure


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> thanks man,
> i have just put some money down on a new engine and trans for the 64 coming from Phoenix AZ,
> ITS GOING TO BE REALY SOMTHIN, lets just say its gotin a bit out of control !!!!


feel free to share some info...................


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

this buildup looks super clean


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

leg46y said:


> feel free to share some info...................


 The engine going in my 64 is being built right now by united racing engines in phoenix az! 383ci stroker with alloy heads!! 500+hp on pump fuel!! Everything chrome, sump,intake,water pump, fuel pump, carby, valve covers, pulleys, every nut and bolt! Also hughes performance are building me a turbo 350 auto trans... Extra heavy duty and a 3500rpm covertor!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Should be be nice ...


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> The engine going in my 64 is being built right now by united racing engines in phoenix az! 383ci stroker with alloy heads!! 500+hp on pump fuel!! Everything chrome, sump,intake,water pump, fuel pump, carby, valve covers, pulleys, every nut and bolt! Also hughes performance are building me a turbo 350 auto trans... Extra heavy duty and a 3500rpm covertor!!!


:wow: I BET THAT MOFOS GANNA BE :fool2:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> The engine going in my 64 is being built right now by united racing engines in phoenix az! 383ci stroker with alloy heads!! 500+hp on pump fuel!! Everything chrome, sump,intake,water pump, fuel pump, carby, valve covers, pulleys, every nut and bolt! Also hughes performance are building me a turbo 350 auto trans... Extra heavy duty and a 3500rpm covertor!!!


Dam???????????? No engine Builders down your way? 
i guess with our $ the way it is, plus the prices they got over there it works out better??????????

cant wait to see this thing


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good over there sir.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

leg46y said:


> Dam???????????? No engine Builders down your way? i guess with our $ the way it is, plus the prices they got over there it works out better??????????cant wait to see this thing


 I'm a mechanic by trade and have built plenty of high hp v8's and was going to rebuild the 327 that came out of my 64, but after looking into it, it works out so much cheaper getting a crate engine from united racing engines! Same with the auto trans!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

SIX1RAG said:


> Looking good over there sir.


 Thank you,Still workin hard on my Lo Lo...


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

all that hard work and at the end of the day its a four door. :barf:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> all that hard work and at the end of the day its a four door. :barf:


another 4 door hater!!!
yeah its a 4 door thats better than most 2 doors...
1 door 6 doors, 10 doors who gives a f-ck how many doors you have?
its a lowrider,
at the end of the day.... build what you want not what other people want........

peace.


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

This is a quality build and the fact it is a 4 door makes it even more unique. A 4 door done right ( which this is turning out ) has a different look and I'm all for it  keep up the good work jb prove em all wrong homie


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> all that hard work and at the end of the day its a four door. :barf:


Everyone has there own opinions. Lowriding is about making do with what you have and prefer and using it to the best of your ability. JB is doing that and much more. Keep it going strong man.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> all that hard work and at the end of the day its a four door. :barf:


With that quality of work + time, and they still knock! These people are ridiculous 

JB could buy 2/3/4 2doors with the amount of coin hes put into this.

Keep it up champ:thumbsup: The first lowrider built to this level here in oz, i think.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

leg46y said:


> With that quality of work + time, and they still knock! These people are ridiculous
> 
> JB could buy 2/3/4 2doors with the amount of coin hes put into this.
> 
> Keep it up champ:thumbsup: The first lowrider built to this level here in oz, i think.


thanks to all my local homies havin my back!

im just one bloke out the back in his shed working hard and have been for over 5 years.
i do all the work myself.........
haters can hate but when my 64 is all done, i can say i built it !!!!!!!!!
and why build a 2 door??? everyone's got one of those....

peace, keep posted my 64 is coming along..


----------



## THE SOURCE (Jan 20, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> thanks to all my local homies havin my back!
> 
> im just one bloke out the back in his shed working hard and have been for over 5 years.
> i do all the work myself.........
> ...


bro dont even trip........layitlow is shit ......
you get dissed before you get props on here
ask anybody on here who is a builder they tell ya.....
look at my 57 its clean and still dudes find a way to diss it....

peace.


----------



## DeuceDeuce (Jan 12, 2011)

Props JB, lookin' tight ..

Haters goin' hate, s'all good ..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

let the haters hate, i dont understand why people are hating on your 64, big deal its a 4 door, my 60 is a 4 door and know one said anything negative when i was building it, i got plenty of props, 
tell those 4 door haters to eat a dick..... 
the funny thing is if it was a wagon the same haters would give you props.....
i say FUCKEM....WANKERS.....
Jay...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

FLAKED FLATOP said:


> let the haters hate, i dont understand why people are hating on your 64, big deal its a 4 door, my 60 is a 4 door and know one said anything negative when i was building it, i got plenty of props, tell those 4 door haters to eat a dick..... the funny thing is if it was a wagon the same haters would give you props.....i say FUCKEM....WANKERS.....Cool jay, thanks for havin my back bro...Enough with these haters!Back to my build,Engine and trans is sorted, just waiting for them to arrive , I've taken all my stainless pipes back off the frame and they are getting electro polished, can't wait to see how they turn out..And I'm about to get started on the body...Peace, Jb.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

THE SOURCE said:


> bro dont even trip........layitlow is shit ......
> you get dissed before you get props on here
> ask anybody on here who is a builder they tell ya.....
> look at my 57 its clean and still dudes find a way to diss it....
> ...


the 57 aswell?????!!! hell no


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

JUST DO WHAT MAKES YOU HAPPY BRO, THE ONLY PERSON YOU NEED TO PLEASE IS YOURSELF. YOU DO GREAT WORK DONT LET ANYONE TELL YOU OTHERWISE.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Low-63-impala said:


> JUST DO WHAT MAKES YOU HAPPY BRO, THE ONLY PERSON YOU NEED TO PLEASE IS YOURSELF. YOU DO GREAT WORK DONT LET ANYONE TELL YOU OTHERWISE.


X64:thumbsup: If they hatin that means u doin something right homie or they just mad cause ur shittin on em :biggrin:


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:So ture.


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

LOL @ westcoastlowrider.

Shouldn't u be workin on ur ride instead of hatin?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks to all my homies,

back to my ride,
ive got a few weeks off work so im goin hard on da lo lo starting next week..
starting the body work, cause the rollin frame is nearly done!

keep checkin here, its all goin on in my shed, jb style .....


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

Look forward to it


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

my 2 door 59 and my 63 ss have already been finshed :biggrin: dont need to do anything to them, and did all the work with my bare hands. :buttkick:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> my 2 door 59 and my 63 ss have already been finshed :biggrin: dont need to do anything to them, and did all the work with my bare hands. :buttkick:


 I'm happy for you that you have built a few cars, so if you know how much hard work that goes into a nice car why are you hatin on my ride?This thread is about my life and my step by step build of my car NOT YOURS.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> I'm happy for you that you have built a few cars, so if you know how much hard work that goes into a nice car why are you hatin on my ride?This thread is about my life and my step by step build of my car NOT YOURS.


Well said JB :thumbsup::thumbsup: Now back to the build


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> all that hard work and at the end of the day its a four door. :barf:


What a dick...seriously.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

What up JB.... damnnn I missed all this>!!! you got people hating.... bro them people jealous cuzz you got one hell of a ride coming out. Don´t even trip on them. The best thing to do is ignore it all the way and the´ll go away. 

I give you the fullest of props and respect available from my side. I got years ahead of me before I even come close to what you got coming out. But keep it coming strong your ride is tight and a bad ass one.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

johner956 said:


> What a dick...seriously.



:rofl: :boink:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

im not "hating" im saying if your gonna be puttin in that much work into a car FINANCIALLY it makes more sense to do it on a car(2 door or ragtop) where you can get most of your money back when its time to sell it, when that day comes. Thats why you never see a pinto all done up with chrome under carriage and a 10k dollar paint job, becuase at the end of the day the car is still a pinto. Not hatin, the work is beautiful but just not a great financial decision IMO. only in my opinion, but hey what do i know, maybe your loaded with cash and it doesnt matter.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> im not "hating" im saying if your gonna be puttin in that much work into a car FINANCIALLY it makes more sense to do it on a car(2 door or ragtop) where you can get most of your money back when its time to sell it, when that day comes. Thats why you never see a pinto all done up with chrome under carriage and a 10k dollar paint job, becuase at the end of the day the car is still a pinto. Not hatin, the work is beautiful but just not a great financial decision IMO. only in my opinion, but hey what do i know, maybe your loaded with cash and it doesnt matter.


cool,
im not building my 64 to sell it, im building it to ride in pride!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks for all homies for havin my back, 

peace jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> cool,
> im not building my 64 to sell it, im building it to ride in pride!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thanks for all homies for havin my back,
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: aint that the truth.... keep it coming bro. Looks like not many people do it for the love anymore..  

As I always say do what you want and got if the another MF aint going to pay for your build that other peep dont need to say shit stay the hell out of the topic.

Keep ridding with your head up bro. And as always just like the song says ¨don't let no one get you down¨ :nicoderm:


----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> all that hard work and at the end of the day its a four door. :barf:


This guy must roll a hyundai getz or rollin in his mama'z ride :werd:


----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> im not "hating" im saying if your gonna be puttin in that much work into a car FINANCIALLY it makes more sense to do it on a car(2 door or ragtop) where you can get most of your money back when its time to sell it, when that day comes. Thats why you never see a pinto all done up with chrome under carriage and a 10k dollar paint job, becuase at the end of the day the car is still a pinto. Not hatin, the work is beautiful but just not a great financial decision IMO. only in my opinion, but hey what do i know, maybe your loaded with cash and it doesnt matter.


:fool2:Wanker!


----------



## Fleetwood Coupe (Apr 10, 2011)

I bought a 58 Biscayne once for $600 buck. 4 door total beater. Of course i wished it was a 2 door Impala!!! Everyone would say that they wished it was a 2 door. lol me to! When I sat behind the wheel i couldnt see the other to doors! Build whatever makes you happy! At least I could say I knew what it was like to own a 58 Chevrolet! Keep up the good work! Build it for you and no one else! :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> im not "hating" im saying if your gonna be puttin in that much work into a car FINANCIALLY it makes more sense to do it on a car(2 door or ragtop) where you can get most of your money back when its time to sell it, when that day comes. Thats why you never see a pinto all done up with chrome under carriage and a 10k dollar paint job, becuase at the end of the day the car is still a pinto. Not hatin, the work is beautiful but just not a great financial decision IMO. only in my opinion, but hey what do i know, maybe your loaded with cash and it doesnt matter.


totally different country down here, you grew up with 2 door cars and down here people had 4 door impalas cause thats what was exported and available. people dont look at 4 doors as donor cars, they build them.... and to your disbelief buy and sell them as well.... theres plenty of them getting around too, whats taboo in the states isnt here.... give props where its due, even a pinto with 100k sunk into it. each to there own. plus mo doe's mo ho's


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

*TTT*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Nothing but the best on this thread..... way too dammnnn clean. :biggrin:


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

haha,hey jb, dont trip on tha negativity, we can actually get the 4drs for a good price over there, and pretty much every dollar we put into the 4drs here we get back, especialy if she a clean ride.. i know i wont build a rust bucket coming from over the seas, and u got a good body to go that frame, check mine brother,cya in a few, Dazz,64c


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

thats nice!! Like that color too.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

RiddinglowCR said:


> thats nice!! Like that color too.


All good brothers, nice 4 door daz,Just got all my stainless pipes back from electropolishing, came out real nice.Puttin it all back in for good, and just waitin on my engine and trans from united racing engines.Peace, Jb.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

so what you got planed for the interior?


----------



## THE SOURCE (Jan 20, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> im not "hating" im saying if your gonna be puttin in that much work into a car FINANCIALLY it makes more sense to do it on a car(2 door or ragtop) where you can get most of your money back when its time to sell it, when that day comes. Thats why you never see a pinto all done up with chrome under carriage and a 10k dollar paint job, becuase at the end of the day the car is still a pinto. Not hatin, the work is beautiful but just not a great financial decision IMO. only in my opinion, but hey what do i know, maybe your loaded with cash and it doesnt matter.


a four door impala is better than nothing in australia its not like we can rock down to our local and pick up a 62 rag or some shit....any chevy 4, 2 door is better than having some ricer japanese korean plastic rubbish car.......


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

What's good JB, Any updates?


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> All good brothers, nice 4 door daz,Just got all my stainless pipes back from electropolishing, came out real nice.Puttin it all back in for good, and just waitin on my engine and trans from united racing engines.Peace, Jb.


:nicoderm: Cant wait to see that :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

cool thread mate. love the frame. saw this a year ago and forgot all about it till you posted on auz ridaz


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

impala_street_scraper said:


> cool thread mate. love the frame. saw this a year ago and forgot all about it till you posted on auz ridaz


 Hey homies ,My interior is finished, og in white! Posted earlier in this thread. Rollin frame is finished and I'm just waiting on the engine and trans,The body is already in bare metal and is about to go to the blaster and then be primed, small fonts and rust to fix but all good.No pics right now, but soon to have alot done.Stay posted, Jb.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT for that ..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

RiddinglowCR said:


> TTT for that ..


 Hey homies,I have the body and all panels back from sand blasting and all in primer, lookin good, a few rust repairs and some dints to do but no big deal.I've just put my boot lid on to check gaps! And it's perfect, all steel ! Checkin all gaps on all panels then all back off to work on them.Picks coming in the next few days,Stay posted,Peace, Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

all my stainless pipes were electropolished, then i put them back on, came out real nice.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my chrome engine mounts turned up from summit!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

moved my whole shed around to get the body out to go to blasting


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

the body and off to the sand blasters.....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

body completely blasted back to shiny bare metal then painted in apoxy primer


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

bonnet, boot and gaurds got the same treatment, back to bare metal then painted in black apoxy primer.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

shed and cars all moved around, 64 back home and on the rotisserie!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my mrs katie, glad to see some more progress on the 64, a few steps closer to hittin switches..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i made this rotisserie a few years ago out of 2 engine stands, i made it taller and winder, it works great to turn the car over,
jb style


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

im putting all the panels on to check gaps before we prepair them for paint.
























the gaps are perfect on the boot remembering there is no filler on any of the car!!! all steel !!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

lookin tha goods man! cant wait to see this unfold


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Damnnn JB that bad boy looking hella good!!! that shit is popping!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: for that....


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Somebodys puttin in alot of work, Lookin good JB :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Foppa (Aug 31, 2010)

This is one sick build !!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks homies,
64 is comin along, checking door gaps next then ill put the front guards on and bonnet...
then all back off to do the bodywork..

peace, jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

man homie aint seen your build in awhile , and all i can say is wooooow...it's comin out sick ,keep tha good work comin ...owe got a name for your ride ...six-4-door just a thought !:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

impalaluv said:


> man homie aint seen your build in awhile , and all i can say is wooooow...it's comin out sick ,keep tha good work comin ...owe got a name for your ride ...six-4-door just a thought !:thumbsup:


thanks brother,
yeah ive been goin hard and gettin it done,
a name for the car is something ive been thinking about for a long time.. because it will be all gold candy flake, something to do with gold maybe?

stay posted, jb.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

lookn good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

BIG BOPPER said:


> lookn good homie :thumbsup:


 Thanks man,All doors will be on and adjusted in the next few days, then the front guards and bonnet next.Then all back off for the bodywork! Stay posted,Jb.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> Thanks man,All doors will be on and adjusted in the next few days, then the front guards and bonnet next.Then all back off for the bodywork! Stay posted,Jb.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RANGER (Jul 31, 2011)

GOLD MEMBER!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

me to looks nice


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

put all the doors on to check gaps


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my bro dean, just checkin what he will be working with
















tryin on the new fender skirtz


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

RANGER said:


> GOLD MEMBER!!!


,

yes! ive thought of that name already, maybe!

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

, im starting on the flat firewall tomorrow!

stay posted, jb's gettin the welder out again....


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looking good doing a good job


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

suicide those rear doors jb. uve customed everything else...


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

SOLZ64SS said:


> suicide those rear doors jb. uve customed everything else...


X2 on that!


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

SOLZ64SS said:


> suicide those rear doors jb. uve customed everything else...


shit yea....


----------



## RANGER (Jul 31, 2011)

that would be kool bro or gull wings lol:roflmao:jus kiddn but suicide doors would be a nice touch bro


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lookin good JB :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

RANGER said:


> that would be kool bro or gull wings lol:roflmao:jus kiddn but suicide doors would be a nice touch bro


 Thanks homies,Sortin out the flat firewall at the moment, pics to come soon.I'm not sure about the suicide rear doors, was goin to keep them standard covered in gold candy flake and blingin chrome moulds should do the trick!Ride Lo... Jb.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> Thanks homies,Sortin out the flat firewall at the moment, pics to come soon.I'm not sure about the suicide rear doors, was goin to keep them standard covered in gold candy flake and blingin chrome moulds should do the trick!Ride Lo... Jb.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i started cutting out cardbord for my flat firewall templates


----------



## DannyG. (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice work...:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks mate, starting on the bodywork while waiting on my engine and trans..
flat firewall should be done soon.

jb.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking good JB.... cant wait to see that done!:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

cut some holes in the cardbord for only the things i need.... i hope!,
i need steering, i need brakes, i have to have wipers and i need wiring for the engine bay..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks good bro


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> cut some holes in the cardbord for only the things i need.... i hope!,
> i need steering, i need brakes, i have to have wipers and i need wiring for the engine bay..


good work jb ... u may need to send that template over once ur done too lazy to make my own...actually while ur at it send the templates for the frame too...hehehe


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

3-wheel said:


> cut some holes in the cardbord for only the things i need.... i hope!,i need steering, i need brakes, i have to have wipers and i need wiring for the engine bay..


Lookin good Jb ... Keep it up..You not running a heater ?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

SOLZ64SS said:


> good work jb ... u may need to send that template over once ur done too lazy to make my own...actually while ur at it send the templates for the frame too...hehehe


hey bro,
you are a lazy muther f-cker, he he , cut some cardboard man, its easy, if i can do it so can you...

peace..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

FLAKED FLATOP said:


> Lookin good Jb ... Keep it up..You not running a heater ?


hey jay,
yeh im gona run some kind of heater, need it for rego, just to demist the screen but im not puttin that og big fat heavy ugly piece crap that come out of it back in!
and the a/c system? same deal with that thing, ive got windows!
not sure what im going to use yet?

jb.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Flat firewall should be finished this week, still waiting on my killer 383 and th350.

Peace, Jb.


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

Pic updates?


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> thanks brother,
> yeah ive been goin hard and gettin it done,
> a name for the car is something ive been thinking about for a long time.. because it will be all gold candy flake, something to do with gold maybe?
> 
> stay posted, jb.


Call it GOLD MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

L4YNLO said:


> Call it GOLD MEMBER :biggrin:


how bout gold label and since ur a drinker jb you can have the johnny walker theme


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Pics soon , just doin body work at the moment, nothing much to see., and waiting on the engine/trans.

I was thinking of hidden treasure !


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

SOLZ64SS said:


> how bout gold label and since ur a drinker jb you can have the johnny walker theme


 Gold label. That's a good one


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

leg46y said:


> Gold label. That's a good one


 Hey homies, 64 build is still goin on behind the scenes , not alot happening, waiting on engine and trans, waiting on my bro to start on the body . More pics coming soon,Any more ideas with the name?


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

GOLD FEVER


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

all that gold adds up too "RECESSION PROOF"


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

SIX1RAG said:


> all that gold adds up too "RECESSION PROOF"


 My new 383 was put on the dyno today according to united racing engines and will be put a crate with my new turbo 350 trans by huges performance tomorrow! They haven't told me how much power it made but it should be close to 490hp, figures to come soon!Keep the thoughts coming with the name for my 64!Peace, Jb.


----------



## ILLSTATECC6 (Aug 26, 2011)

YES I ALSO HAVE A 4 DOOR CANDY RED IMPALA...CHECK IT OUT....BUT PLEASE POST PICS IM EXCITED TO SEE HOW YOURS COMES OUT....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

ILLSTATECC6 said:


> YES I ALSO HAVE A 4 DOOR CANDY RED IMPALA...CHECK IT OUT....BUT PLEASE POST PICS IM EXCITED TO SEE HOW YOURS COMES OUT....


 Hey bro, Good to hear another 4 door in candy flake! Send me the link. Where you from?I'll be Putin more pics up soon, just waiting on my bro to help me with the bodywork.My engine made 486hp @6400rpm and 470ft torq with a mild tune!Peace, Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

new firewall in place, just need to clean up to make it fit a little better








engine and trans, finally finished and on its way, here are a few pics before it leaves


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

3-wheel said:


> new firewall in place, just need to clean up to make it fit a little better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks hella nice :thumbsup:


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> new firewall in place, just need to clean up to make it fit a little better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that engine is gunna look sweeeeet in that bay!!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, when you lift my hood ya gona need sunies ! I can't wait to bolt that boy in .

Jb.


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

Damm... You gonna need more than a set of Ray bands to look at that engine... and 486hp you dont need to hit switches to bounce that, you can Gas hop it literally... :rofl:NICE motor JB...


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

3-wheel said:


> Yes, when you lift my hood ya gona need sunies ! I can't wait to bolt that boy in .
> 
> Jb.


You get that 3-link and pinion figured out yet? Body work looks real good...Diggin' that smooth firewall...


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Damnnn JB you got down!!! like a MF.... thats a bad ass engine! 

Looking forward to see that mounted on your frame bro.... best of luck to ya :nicoderm:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

where the fuck are all my photos???
can anyone see my pics? cause i cant??


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> where the fuck are all my photos???
> can anyone see my pics? cause i cant??


not me?????????????


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

3-wheel said:


> where the fuck are all my photos???
> can anyone see my pics? cause i cant??


Nice pics. Keep up the good work. :biggrin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

keneken said:


> Nice pics. Keep up the good work. :biggrin:


i still cant see my pics?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

now i can see my shinny new engine  i was worried to loose all my pics, but all good
thanks for the props homies,

yeah before the body goes on for good i will change the top arm on my diff to a wishbone design!
im not looking forward to grinding paint and chrome, repainting and rechroming but because i made the rear lower arms 8" longer the diff points down and the angles are all wrong when lifted. it just wont go high enough.
anyway, ill worry about this after the body is painted.

just doin body work, pics comin soon,

peace, jb.


----------



## chevyhead64 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just sat here and read this entire thread from page one... This is one of the best builds iv'e ever seen on here. Very inspiring man, keep up the nice work


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> i still cant see my pics?


I thought it was my computer I was ready to go buy a new one but I can see pics again :thumbsup:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

all good again


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

chevyhead64 said:


> Just sat here and read this entire thread from page one... This is one of the best builds iv'e ever seen on here. Very inspiring man, keep up the nice work


 Thanks man, that's means alot, thanks for spending the time to go through my whole build.I work over 50 hours per week ( not buildin cars ) and I don't get alot of time to work on my 64, I'm doing the best I can with the time I get. This is my life, Please keep checkin here cause things are happening slowly but surely !Peace, Jb.


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Lookin GOOD JB keep up the good work. i cant wait to see this thing all finished up. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my engine and trans are on there way to Melbourne...... waiting waiting...


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

tic.. toc.. tic.. toc..... hno::around:


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Gotta say it one more time....uffin::thumbsup:

tic.. toc.. tic.. toc..... hno::around:

:biggrin:

Still waiting on u JB.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

hey lo broz,
Ive taken a break on the lo lo build for a few weeks, its easy to burn yorself out if your doing all the work yourself.
by the time the engine and trans arrive ill be back into it....
peace ride low....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dope


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

TAKE UR TIME HOMIE


----------



## 406MT64 (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

406MT64 said:


> Nice thread! :thumbsup:


Thanks homies ,
Engine and trans are only a week away from arriving in melb Australia , just ordered all the polished stainless bolts to bolt the 383 in from summit racing.
Working out the exhaust, stainless? Chrome? Or ceramic coated? I want a chrome look but something that's suits my 383ci 490hp! Any ideas ?

Peace, Jb.


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

the ceramic coated looks good and is long lasting on exhaust manifolds, for the rest of the exhaust go chrome man.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

<IMG id=vbattach_393376 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=393376&stc=1" attachmentid="393376">


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

all ready for my new engine,
chrome and black engine and trans mounts, polished stainless arp bolts and chrome convertor cover.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

hey homies,

im trying to put new pics up but they only come out as thumbnails, could someone send me the upload link to make my pics full size.

peace , jb.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Just copy image url,
then just add to the url with







at the end then paste it,
OR
From your pc your still going to get them coming up as thumbnails, so just host them on a site first (photobucket), then go from there.
OR
Or just post them up as a thumbnail in the random pics topic first then copy the url and go from there.

Been watching this for a long time now, looking forward to seeing a painted body on that sweet frame. good work champ

I dont know how others do it, buts thats my way


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

or send them to me if you want and ill do it.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

hey bro,

thanks for your imput, ill see how i go with my new photos..

my new engine is 2 hours away from arriving here at work..... and its going in tonight! then there will be alot of standing around in my shed drinking beer...

peace, jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Engine and trans are in !!!!!!
Pics coming soon..


----------



## lowpoke (Nov 6, 2002)

Jesus jb, you're a machine. Your fabrication skills are a true inspiration. But you're makin' me feel like such lazy bastard. I'm going to have to put in some work on my six tray on the weekend now!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

lowpoke said:


> Jesus jb, you're a machine. Your fabrication skills are a true inspiration. But you're makin' me feel like such lazy bastard. I'm going to have to put in some work on my six tray on the weekend now!


yeah go do some work lazy, thanks for the props homes, ive done alot of welding and grinding over the last 5 years, but its all comin together now,
stay posted, pics to follow,
peace, jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

hally movin my new engine into the ute to take it home, dont drop it !!!!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i moved some cars around to bring the ute in


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

before the engine and trans go in !


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

383ci, 490hp, and TH350, 3800rpm converter from united racing engines and hughes performance thanks to lee carson.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

didnt take me long to get into the beer, big step in the build..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

hally and derick givin me a hand


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

bolting on my new chrome engine mounts from summit racing


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

WOW! Looking super clean keep it up...:wow:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

startin to come together now!, still have to swap some bolts on the engine and trans for arp polished stainless,
ordered some chrome headers and hi torque starter from cfr performance...

stay posted,
still going strong after 5+ years, jb style.
peace.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Great Job :thumbsup:


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

looking real good JB, it will be well worth the time and effort you have been putting in!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks homies, still goin hard


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 395509


I'm still thinking about the name of my gold flake 64 impala !
Any more idea's ??


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

I just finished reading thru your whole thread! Truly amazing ! Great work


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

mademan9 said:


> I just finished reading thru your whole thread! Truly amazing ! Great work


thank you very much for taking the time to look through my whole build so far, it means alot.
please keep checking here cause im still going hard and things are happening slowly but surely...

peace, JB.


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

Man Your build helped me out on a bunch of ideas. Ill keep checking on you for more updates


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Truely one of the most detailed builds i have seen in a long time. Keep up the great work.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice build:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks homies for all your comments,
i built this car along time ago in my head and its slowly turning out the way i planned...6 years later...
please stay posted cause it should start looking like a car very soon. hopefully a real nice one!

peace, jb.


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, I made it......from page one/post one. :roflmao: One helluva a build you have going on JB, that is just bloody amazing. I know how it is as far as time.....been working on my six fo, fo do as well.....a couple of years into it and it is no where near completion. I don't even sweat the 4 door haters, I get shit for it all the time......but mostly from the rodders. Keep doing your thing, looking forward to seeing more done..... 

Oh and BTW I live in Montana. LOL


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

mtdawg said:


> Wow, I made it......from page one/post one. :roflmao: One helluva a build you have going on JB, that is just bloody amazing. I know how it is as far as time.....been working on my six fo, fo do as well.....a couple of years into it and it is no where near completion. I don't even sweat the 4 door haters, I get shit for it all the time......but mostly from the rodders. Keep doing your thing, looking forward to seeing more done.....
> 
> Oh and BTW I live in Montana. LOL


thanks for the props brother and taking the time to look through my whole build so far,
montana is where my 64 was found, i have photos of before i bought it sitting in a padock with grass half up the doors!
now look at it...

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

some shiny stuff has just arrived here at work !


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ballin :biggrin: Happy Turkey day homie


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 397591


dont just stand there, bolt them dang things on already!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hope you don't mind, but i think i gonna steal your idea on mounting the hydraulic lines to the top of the frame! nice build!


----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

great work jb!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

npazzin said:


> hope you don't mind, but i think i gonna steal your idea on mounting the hydraulic lines to the top of the frame! nice build!


sure, you can run your hydro pipes ontop of the frame. i did trial fit the body before working out where they would be mounted.
the pipes will be close to the body and i may have to use spacers but it will depend on how thick the new body mounts are.
good luck with your build.
jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

hopndropdownunder said:


> dont just stand there, bolt them dang things on already!


i tried to bolt my new chrome headers on last night but they are both bent like a bananna! not happy!! 
5mm out of square.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i could probably heat them up and bend them but they dont suit my angle plug heads anyway! cfr performance did say they would fit, even if they wern't bent they still wouldnt fit.:|


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> thanks for the props brother and taking the time to look through my whole build so far,
> montana is where my 64 was found, i have photos of before i bought it sitting in a padock with grass half up the doors!
> now look at it...
> 
> jb.


For damn sure. It is kicking some serious ass, no doubt. The way I see it slow and steady on the build makes sure for no mistakes and it's the way you want it done.


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> i could probably heat them up and bend them but they dont suit my angle plug heads anyway! cfr performance did say they would fit, even if they wern't bent they still wouldnt fit.:|


sumuvabitch.....going to end up having to send them back then? Or maybe get with one of their techs and let them know what the deal is with them. :dunno:


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice work!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

mtdawg said:


> sumuvabitch.....going to end up having to send them back then? Or maybe get with one of their techs and let them know what the deal is with them. :dunno:



Cause I'm here in sunny melb, Australia and they came from the states, it cost more to send them than the parts cost! So I think I'm stuck with the headers, I'll hang em in my shed or something ? So now I have to fork out some more cash for other ones! 
This is holding up the build, can't fit the starter and other parts till I know where the pipes will run.
Jb


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

garageartguy said:


> Nice work!!!


Thanks homie,
Slowly but surely .
Jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Dammnnn JB I missed out in a lot of stuff. LUV to see it coming along. Looks great congratulations I hope they resolve your issue with those headers.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

RiddinglowCR said:


> Dammnnn JB I missed out in a lot of stuff. LUV to see it coming along. Looks great congratulations I hope they resolve your issue with those headers.


thanks bro,
yea engine is in and looking good, sortiing or exhaust, starter, alt and p/s pump next.

peace,jb.


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> Cause I'm here in sunny melb, Australia and they came from the states, it cost more to send them than the parts cost! So I think I'm stuck with the headers, I'll hang em in my shed or something ? So now I have to fork out some more cash for other ones!
> This is holding up the build, can't fit the starter and other parts till I know where the pipes will run.
> Jb


Yeah, I didn't think about that one. I agree, ya definitely need those pipes. How about making a set of your own headers and have them chromed? That way you can have the pipes run wherever you want them to. Just a thought.


----------



## crewd62 (Dec 31, 2008)

Jus went through the whole build, very nice, gotta step my game up. Man what a build


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

mtdawg said:


> Yeah, I didn't think about that one. I agree, ya definitely need those pipes. How about making a set of your own headers and have them chromed? That way you can have the pipes run wherever you want them to. Just a thought.


i hear ya man, i could make them myself, but the amount of headers on the market to suit sbc already chrome or ceramic coated i think i would be better off just buying them! ill see.
jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

crewd62 said:


> Jus went through the whole build, very nice, gotta step my game up. Man what a build


thank you very much for taking the time to look through my whole build,
building a show low with the best of everything takes alot more time and money than id planned......
i only want to built it once so im trying to do everything right the first time... see how i go..
peace , jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

still sorting out chrome headers


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

:nicoderm: damn frame came out nice with the gold flakes keep it up :thumbsup:,suck about the headers u should try to ge them to cover shippin charges that aint right mann


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> still sorting out chrome headers
> 
> 
> View attachment 404528


Looking damn nice. So what have you figured out for the headers? Or still figuring that out yet?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like I'll have fork out a heap of cash for headers that will fit my angle plug heads in my 64 !
I haven't done it yet , still reserching.
I bought a complete engine polished stainless bolt kit from arp, swapped out some not shiny enough bolts today. Pics coming soon.
Peace. Jb.


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> Looks like I'll have fork out a heap of cash for headers that will fit my angle plug heads in my 64 !
> I haven't done it yet , still reserching.
> I bought a complete engine polished stainless bolt kit from arp, swapped out some not shiny enough bolts today. Pics coming soon.
> Peace. Jb.


 dammit that sucks. looking forward for more pics.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

Frames lookin real good what size of tube did you use for those hardlines 3/8 or 1/2


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> Looks like I'll have fork out a heap of cash for headers that will fit my angle plug heads in my 64 !
> I haven't done it yet , still reserching.
> I bought a complete engine polished stainless bolt kit from arp, swapped out some not shiny enough bolts today. Pics coming soon.
> Peace. Jb.


Damn JB that sucks homie, i would heat them up and bend them before i chalk them up as a lost.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

dirty_duece said:


> Frames lookin real good what size of tube did you use for those hardlines 3/8 or 1/2


i used 1/2" stainless high press pipe for the front hardlines.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

before i unbolted the water pump


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

ready to swap out all non shinny bolts....
jb.


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

bought some more stuff, bolts, trans dip stick and holley 110gph fuel pump


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

changed front cover, water pump and pulley bolts


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my new headers just turned up! hopefully these ones fit. it didnt cost as much as a thought ( still wernt cheap ) and i delt with a local company, if all good, pics soon.
peace, jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

here is the differance in the headers, my new ones on the left


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

will that clear your steering shaft?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

npazzin said:


> will that clear your steering shaft?


shit i hope so !


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i had to grind some of the header flange because it was hitting on the main crossmember


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

This build is insane man..........


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

fitted starter


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

:run:


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking way too good JB.. !! congrats.. !! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

holley 110gph fuel pump to go on next,then sort out braided fuel lines!
chrome flexplate cover on.

stay posted, slowly comin together,
jb.


----------



## lowpoke (Nov 6, 2002)

I have to squint just looking at my screen that thing is so shiny!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

lowpoke said:


> I have to squint just looking at my screen that thing is so shiny!


shiny is good !:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Just out here in the shed gettin it done, 6 beers later and fuel pump, valve cover chrome bolts and water pump pulley bolts are in..
Gettin closer to rydin ..
Peace, Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn JB you aint playin around homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

willskie187 said:


> Damn JB you aint playin around homie :thumbsup:


sup willskie,

slowly but surely im gettin more done, 
chrome 140amp alt and p/s pump next,
chrome 605 p/s steering box,
fuel lines to carby,
then i will work on the rear and finish that off...

peace, jb.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

You will be putting that body back on in no time :thumbsup:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

any progress with your bro and the body?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Not yet man ! But once we get into it, won't take long  keep posted man, doin some more in the next few days .
Peace, Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 409168


:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Working out a few things at the moment, where to mount alt & p/s pump, and chrome exhaust system in 2 1/2".
Jb.


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

UR DOING SOME BAD ASS WORK BRO


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

your motor looks killer


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Your engine and frame look sick homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

wow, i just went through your whole thread... keep up the good work man, i wish i had your motivation...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks to all my homies for all your support!
6 years and still going....
peace,
jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

mademan9 said:


> your motor looks killer


thanks brother,
yeah my engine is starting to come together, it looks killer and is a killer... 490hp with a mild tune !

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> wow, i just went through your whole thread... keep up the good work man, i wish i had your motivation...


thanks ralph dogg for taking the time to go through my whole build, means alot.
stay posted, its slowly coming together.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Groc006 said:


> Your engine and frame look sick homie.:thumbsup:


thanks man,
im thinking of showing the rolling frame before i put the body on!
still a few months away..

jb.


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

Damnnnn missed a few days and you have more shinies on the motor. LOVIN IT. 

I have yet to pull the motor and tranny out of mine.......ma lazy ass (actually more like working ass) only need to pull out the motor mounts and pull off the hood and yank that 283/Powerglide out. Every time I read what more you have done, I keep thinking damn I need to get that motor pulled. :roflmao:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

hey JB when you welded the powerballs to the rear control arms ,did you have to put them at a angle or just straight?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

mademan9 said:


> hey JB when you welded the powerballs to the rear control arms ,did you have to put them at a angle or just straight?


i welded my powerballs in straight, they can be welded in on an angle. pics are on here earlier in my thread.

good luck.
jb.


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks man.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone. Have a great day and be safe.
Peace.
Jb.


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas Bro... Lookin CRAZY...


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

hey JB I got another.are you running a slip yoke or did you just cut the frame? how much to cut from the frame


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

mademan9 said:


> hey JB I got another.are you running a slip yoke or did you just cut the frame? how much to cut from the frame


yes i will be running a slip yoke rear shaft, i havent sorted it out yet, it will be one of the last things i do before the body goes on.
i did notch my frame about 9", shown here earlier in my build.

it all depends on how high your going to go in the rear and if your arms are modified.

good luck,

jb.


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

ttt!!! great build. im doin my 63 impala 4dr hardtop as well. u have alot of talent boss! keep up the great work!


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Whew 1 1/2 hours later I am loving this build topic lol. I have not sat through good movies for that long this thread and detail is incredible! Good luck on finishing your ride and I will be checking back to see the end results. Happy Holidays to all and a great 2012 ...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

shoez86 said:


> Whew 1 1/2 hours later I am loving this build topic lol. I have not sat through good movies for that long this thread and detail is incredible! Good luck on finishing your ride and I will be checking back to see the end results. Happy Holidays to all and a great 2012 ...


Thanks shoez for takin an hour and half out of your life to go through my whole build so far and to see my life ! Building a 64 in my back yard that should turn out real nice. 
I'm taking a few weeks off on da 64, holidays and it's just to dam hot here In Melbourne ! 40oC 
Peace. Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

classic63 said:


> ttt!!! great build. im doin my 63 impala 4dr hardtop as well. u have alot of talent boss! keep up the great work!


Thanks man for checking out my build, I'm hoping to have it finished by the end of this year ! See how I go !
Good luck with your 4 door build.

Peace, Jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 411082


:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

Sup JB hows things goin down south? How was the Snats? Any progress on the six foe?Pm me your number bro I dropped my phone in an Eski and lost everyone's number! Haha...


----------



## memo (Feb 26, 2007)

Man I cant believe your skills JB, its raw talent homie that I wish I had and if I remember earlier in your build you said this is the first lowrider you've built and the crazy thing is you got other lowriders asking you how to do things. That just blows my mind. After this is done you should start your own frame wrap/fab shop and paint too. Awesome work


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

L4YNLO said:


> Sup JB hows things goin down south? How was the Snats? Any progress on the six foe?Pm me your number bro I dropped my phone in an Eski and lost everyone's number! Haha...


hey brother good to hear from you,
yeah summernats in canberra was awsome! $$$$$$$$$ big dollar cars in the top 60 hall. 1 or 2 lo lo'z but nothing crazylike.
im chasing someone to help with bodywork, the bodywork is going to be the thing that holds me up! oh well whats another year?
jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

memo said:


> Man I cant believe your skills JB, its raw talent homie that I wish I had and if I remember earlier in your build you said this is the first lowrider you've built and the crazy thing is you got other lowriders asking you how to do things. That just blows my mind. After this is done you should start your own frame wrap/fab shop and paint too. Awesome work


thanks memo!
yes this is my first low low, first juiced ride, first frame wrap and first full show car. im building it in my backyard with the little time i get off work.
( thats why this thing is taking me so dam long, oh and the money too )

i would luv to do it for a living, i luv welding and making stuff, but down here in australia there isnt a high demand for low lowz and this kind of work. but i will help anyone if they need it.
slowly but surely i will finish my 64 and it should turn out real nice.
peace,
jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

killer JB!!


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh and what heads are you running mate?


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 421086


:thumbsup:


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> hey brother good to hear from you,
> yeah summernats in canberra was awsome! $$$$$$$$$ big dollar cars in the top 60 hall. 1 or 2 lo lo'z but nothing crazylike.
> *im chasing someone to help with bodywork, the bodywork is going to be the thing that holds me up! oh well whats another year?*
> jb.


The thing is that it will definitely get done and that is what counts. And, like me, it might take a long time, but it is worth it. I would think that there is a body man out there that would hook you up. 

Isn't the summer time a little slower for the body shops down there vs. the winter? or is like up this way and the summer time is busier?

Regardless progress is progress, no matter how long it takes.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

b_moneystyles said:


> Oh and what heads are you running mate?


the engine i bought from united racing engines run there own cylinder heads, im not sure of their name, but it made 490+hp and comes with a 3 year warranty!
jb.


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

sweet, i just checked them out, AFR CNC ported, killer motor!

just curious, as i make aftermarket chev cyl heads for a living :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

b_moneystyles said:


> sweet, i just checked them out, AFR CNC ported, killer motor!
> 
> just curious, as i make aftermarket chev cyl heads for a living :thumbsup:


i wish they where AFR, but mine are not, oh well it made good power whatever they are ( pro comp ) i think. not bad just for a cruiser..

not much going on in my shed at the moment, savin up some more cash to spend on da lo lo..

peace, jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

it all happening in my shed, but not on da lo lo, my dam corvette is leaking water into the oil ! so ive now got the engine in bits fixing that.
slight delay with da 64 build, but cant wait to get some paint on the body !

peace , jb.


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

JB THATS WHAT LOW RIDING IS ALL ABOUT , SHARING THE KNOLEDGE WITH SOMEONE ELSE , I CUOLD TELL YOU GOOD PEOPLES . BY THE ANSWER YOU GIVE THE HOMIES.... AN BAD ASS WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 421086


man thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> JB THATS WHAT LOW RIDING IS ALL ABOUT , SHARING THE KNOLEDGE WITH SOMEONE ELSE , I CUOLD TELL YOU GOOD PEOPLES . BY THE ANSWER YOU GIVE THE HOMIES.... AN BAD ASS WORK. :thumbsup:


thanks brother ,
keep checkin here, more work gettin done real soon.
jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## lowpoke (Nov 6, 2002)

What 3 days and no posts? Get on it!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

lowpoke said:


> What 3 days and no posts? Get on it!!!


Not much happening on da 64, just fixing the engine in my Vett . And trying to save some money to move forward on da Lo Lo.
Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

bodywork soon, .
peace, jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

things a bit quiet around here.............:inout:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

leg46y said:


> things a bit quiet around here.............:inout:


tell me about it ! i have been rebuilding my corvette engine amongst ten million other things,
but the lo lo is about to get some attention.
jb.


----------



## Thadd-88ls (Mar 9, 2011)

i read this whole damn thread!!!! excellent work brother. I'm impressed


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Thadd-88ls said:


> i read this whole damn thread!!!! excellent work brother. I'm impressed


thank you for taking the time to go through my 64 build so far,
its because of people like you that can appreciate all the hard work which helps me get back out in the shed & keep going, build it bigger and better not just for me but for everyone!

i know its taking a long time to finish but im not going to give up, im hoping by the end of this year to have most of it done.

peace,
jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

ok, ill be back into the lo lo very soon, my corvette is fixed and can now i can get down...


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 442604


hey dont you think those hardlines might need a bit of give to allow for some movement?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

leg46y said:


> hey dont you think those hardlines might need a bit of give to allow for some movement?


my front cylinders will hardly move at all because i welded a flat plate up where they locate in the spring tower, the donuts sit flat on them so cylinder should not move.
the front hard lines can move a bit because of how far the first mount is down the frame, if they move slightly it should be still ok !

peace jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTMFT What up JB... !! we all on the wait... to see that body getting worked. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

RiddinglowCR said:


> TTMFT What up JB... !! we all on the wait... to see that body getting worked. :thumbsup:


the bodywork is something i want to be perfect, so the prep before paint will take longer... more than 6 years ago i started building my 64 lo lo and seeing it painted shiny gold flake is something ive been waiting for, for a very long time....
peace jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

:wow: thats going to look clean... as hell. !


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

ttmt.... new pics coming soon.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

im thinking of painting the floor pan white, so the frame will really stand out !
the car will be gold flake and roof will be white, white interior!

thoughts to help a brother?? white or gold flake floor pan ???

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

If u want ur frame to really show, i would paint the belly white! Everything has its pros and cons, the plus would be the frame will REALLY stand out and the con is its gonna be hard to keep clean. Either way JB its gonna look good, but at the end of the day only u can make that choice on which color!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy Easter JB


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

I say white as well to break it up alittle but it will also be tied back in with the roof.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 462196


I like the idea of the white bottom, this will really stand out the frame.... also the white top thats perfect!! Just the way you said it... it will look good bro... go for it!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

ttmft, jb in da house,
:yes:


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> im thinking of painting the floor pan white, so the frame will really stand out !
> the car will be gold flake and roof will be white, white interior!
> 
> thoughts to help a brother?? white or gold flake floor pan ???
> ...


Nah fck that JB flakes all the way bro... Trust me mofos are going to see that frame! Plus you got that much bling and chrome that shits gonna blind peeps...

If anything go same color on floor pan but with very little flakes. White will fck it up! Just my opinion!:thumbsup:

Hurry bro wanna see this on the road!


----------



## lowpoke (Nov 6, 2002)

L4YNLO said:


> Nah fck that JB flakes all the way bro... Trust me mofos are going to see that frame! Plus you got that much bling and chrome that shits gonna blind peeps...
> If anything go same color on floor pan but with very little flakes. White will fck it up! Just my opinion!:thumbsup:
> Hurry bro wanna see this on the road!


I agree 100% with L4YNLO. White will be a mistake!!!


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

Looking Badass Homie.:nicoderm:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for the input, i was nearly set on the white floor.... but now im not so sure !
i wish it was painted and body was back on the frame too, but im still saving money.


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> thanks for the input, i was nearly set on the white floor.... but now im not so sure !
> i wish it was painted and body was back on the frame too, but im still saving money.


Naw bro fck the white floor!!! LOL:twak: plus it will stain quick... 

Stick to same color but go with lot less flakes...

JB can you pm me ur number loss everyone's number cause off my phone

Chris


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:wow: fucking awesome thread. Great work!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

littlerascle59 said:


> :wow: fucking awesome thread. Great work!


thanks brother,
ive come a bit of hault with the build, only due to the next step is painting the body... and i need a fair bit of cash even tho my bro is painting it!
but i can assure you when its painted it will be all action in my shed.
peace,
jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

NL PISO said:


> Looking Badass Homie.:nicoderm:


thanks man,
still savin coin to paint this dam thing, but its all good, a break is good sometimes just to plan the next steps.

jb.


----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome thread JB looking forward to seein this roll through the streets of Melb:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

drty63 said:


> Awesome thread JB looking forward to seein this roll through the streets of Melb:thumbsup:


thanks man,

im so eager to get back into it, frustrated waiting, building up $$$$...
yeah, i cant wait to cruise, 8 bro's in da foe doe, lookin for hoe's..nwa playin, hittin switches..... hell yeah. !
peace, jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

drty63 said:


> Awesome thread JB looking forward to seein this roll through the streets of Melb:thumbsup:


ya better bring ya sunies man, ill be blindin a fm wit all da bling under my 64!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Amazing build....talk about doing it right the first time! 
I just read all 61 pages of this build and enjoyed every minute of it! Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

BigCeez said:


> Amazing build....talk about doing it right the first time!
> I just read all 61 pages of this build and enjoyed every minute of it! Cant wait to see the finished product!


big ceez,

thanks bro for taking the time to go through my whole build so far, means alot,
yeah im trying to do things right the first time and have only had to make a few changes on the way so far!
i started building my 64 over 6 years ago and im still going, i do everything myself out the back in my shed.....
but i think when its done, finished, it will be worth the wait!
so to ya all, please be patient.

peace, jb.


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

3-wheel said:


> big ceez,
> 
> thanks bro for taking the time to go through my whole build so far, means alot,
> yeah im trying to do things right the first time and have only had to make a few changes on the way so far!
> ...


:thumbsup: 

Yessir....well worth the wait. Great work my friend!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> plated the frame all the way to the front, covered over all uneeded holes, im not going to run a front sway bar so i didnt need the 4 large holes that you put the bolts through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So by not putting the sway bar back on gives you the option of side to side? I'm working on my first build and heard this from a buddy of mine but I wanted a professionals opinion. Nice build by the way!!


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 478765


Love it!!! You need 2 pairs of RayBans for that! 

TTT


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

competing with the sun are we...lol. Nice..:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

ok , ive made up my mind, stick with the og plan from day 1 and paint the floor gold candy flake, chrome everything that can be chromed and a clean white roof and interior.
jb.


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> ok , ive made up my mind, stick with the og plan from day 1 and paint the floor gold candy flake, chrome everything that can be chromed and a clean white roof and interior.
> jb.


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> ok , ive made up my mind, stick with the og plan from day 1 and paint the floor gold candy flake, chrome everything that can be chromed and a clean white roof and interior.
> jb.


clean white interior.... id like to see that. lol


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> ok , ive made up my mind, stick with the og plan from day 1 and paint the floor gold candy flake, chrome everything that can be chromed and a clean white roof and interior.
> jb.


Hit it bro.... good luck!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Just sold my corvette, so this means only one thing ! .........Look out....... Shit is gona get done.


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> Just sold my corvette, so this means only one thing ! .........Look out....... Shit is gona get done.


AW SHIT! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

to bad about the vette, but keen to see the impala back on!!!


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

game on!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> thanks man,
> 
> im so eager to get back into it, frustrated waiting, building up $$$$...
> yeah, i cant wait to cruise, 8 bro's in da foe doe, lookin for hoe's..nwa playin, hittin switches..... hell yeah. !
> peace, jb.


:rofl:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :rofl:


Ttmft !
1 week till I get $30000.00 for my vette ! Deposit is down and waitin $$$$$$............
Peace, Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

after a few beers i decided to get started on fixing the rear end, removing my y-bar and making a wishbone design style top arm, jb style....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

removed my 2 ton springs and 16" rear cylinders..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

you can see why im changing this, my top arm is too short and is pulling the pinion down when lifted....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

no way high enough, ..... ill fix it, jb style.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

took my y-bar off, this took me a while to make and would work perfect on a set up with standard length lower arms, it has a pivot bearing in the diff end! for easy 3-wheelin.. oh well, ill just make another one that works.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

removed rear brake line, i will have to make another one which will be much longer.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

with old y-bar removed, i lifted the rear up....... much better!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thats what im talking about, close to 20"s more hight in the rear.....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

now my park brake cables are too short, but i knew that was going to happen, ill just make some custom ones a bit longer...


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Or get rid of them!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Zoom said:


> Or get rid of them!


my 64 is going to have full registration! for that i need a park brake, i may remove it at a later date....


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

Glad your back on the job bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## nferno (Feb 27, 2005)

Wooooooah 65 pages latter..... Where'd my saturday night go? Absolutely amazing build thread, awesome dedication!

Are you planing to paint the engine or polish the tranny?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

nferno said:


> Wooooooah 65 pages latter..... Where'd my saturday night go? Absolutely amazing build thread, awesome dedication!
> 
> Are you planing to paint the engine or polish the tranny?


Thanks for spending the time to go through my whole build so far, means alot .

The engine and trans are painted in a metallic silver, I'm going to polish the alloy cylinder heads and everything else is chromed, when the body is on you won't see much of the top of the trans. Should look ok ;-).


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

That's a nice lock up. Car is coming along nicely.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Designing my new wishbone style top arm, pics coming soon.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

3-wheel said:


> with old y-bar removed, i lifted the rear up....... much better!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 490054


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:drama:


3-wheel said:


> Designing my new wishbone style top arm, pics coming soon.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

SPOOON said:


> NICE :thumbsup:


thanks spoon man, howz yor foe doe? what have you got in the back? 20" ?


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTMFT bro... 

Cant wait for that paint on your ride.... hno:hno:
:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorting out parts for my new wishbone design, heim joints coming from EMF all the way from Canada ! To Melbourne Australia !


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> Sorting out parts for my new wishbone design, heim joints coming from EMF all the way from Canada ! To Melbourne Australia !


I'm not looking forward to grinding chrome on the diff and paint on the frame ! But it has to be done.... More money! Learning the hard way!
Jb.


----------



## nferno (Feb 27, 2005)

How the hell did you get a 289 registered in your corolla??


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> I'm not looking forward to grinding chrome on the diff and paint on the frame ! But it has to be done.... More money! Learning the hard way!
> Jb.


ouch! keep up the hard work JB, definately setting the standard!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

nferno said:


> How the hell did you get a 289 registered in your corolla??


let me just say( it was not easy) is a understatement! i built the corolla 12 years ago as a bet! and it has been on the road ever since! it is the only fully registed street legal v8 71 corolla in australia!
the rules have changed now and the largest engine you can fit legaly into a car this size is a 2.5l......... ha ha ha, the cops cant touch me cause the car has not changed from when i built it, maybe the power a little... 302ci ford windsor, 390hp...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

hopndropdownunder said:


> ouch! keep up the hard work JB, definately setting the standard!!


im into it...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 490061


VERY NICE BUILD JB


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

TONY MONTANA said:


> VERY NICE BUILD JB


,

thanks tony,
off to the body shop very soon...


----------



## nferno (Feb 27, 2005)

3-wheel said:


> let me just say( it was not easy) is a understatement! i built the corolla 12 years ago as a bet! and it has been on the road ever since! it is the only fully registed street legal v8 71 corolla in australia!
> the rules have changed now and the largest engine you can fit legaly into a car this size is a 2.5l......... ha ha ha, the cops cant touch me cause the car has not changed from when i built it, maybe the power a little... 302ci ford windsor, 390hp...


Are you aiming to get the 64 engineered?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

nferno said:


> Are you aiming to get the 64 engineered?


the rules have changed alot over the last few years for modified cars here so it wont be easy, but because the car was built before 1968, it is up to the roadworthy tester for rego if he wants a report on modifications, built after 68 all american imports need a report.
but i know some people who know some people.... if you know what i mean ,
my 64 will be driven not hidden..........


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

We know what you mean


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

3-wheel said:


> the rules have changed alot over the last few years for modified cars here so it wont be easy, but because the car was built before 1968, it is up to the roadworthy tester for rego if he wants a report on modifications, built after 68 all american imports need a report.
> but i know some people who know some people.... if you know what i mean ,
> my 64 will be driven not hidden..........


uh oh lol. :shh: good to know it wont be another lost lowlow


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

got some pezzies today in the mail, all the way from canada! the start of my new design top control arm.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

3-wheel said:


> thanks spoon man, howz yor foe doe? what have you got in the back? 20" ?


had 18's, bent one so i put 16's in it still works pretty good


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

just got paid for my 72 corvette...
this means only one thing......all action in my shed on da lo lo !


----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

Looking good JB this is gonna be one bad mother f*&ker!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

3-wheel said:


> just got paid for my 72 corvette...
> this means only one thing......all action in my shed on da lo lo !
> 
> 
> View attachment 501983


:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Started on my wishbone, pics coming soon.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> just got paid for my 72 corvette...
> this means only one thing......all action in my shed on da lo lo !
> 
> 
> View attachment 501983


Money, money, money, mooooney... money... now I can see the ride on the finish line :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i made some measurements, and drew a nice drawing! my new wishbone should look something like this when its finished,
all tig welded, then everything chromed !
anyone can use my drawing and measurements to make their own wishbone, but please let me know if you do.


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

3-wheel said:


> i made some measurements, and drew a nice drawing! my new wishbone should look something like this when its finished,
> all tig welded, then everything chromed !
> *anyone can use my drawing and measurements* to make their own wishbone, but please let me know if you do.
> 
> ...




Nah...to much work to convert MM to inches........:biggrin:.......J/K...Looks real good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my 64 body is all ready for tomorrows jouney to the panel shop, exotic kustoms are doing the final touches before paint, making sure all panel gaps are perfect and some small repairs, stay posted, im cashed now so its gettin done


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Feb 13, 2011)

awesome !


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

off to paint


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i took the doors and guards off to make it easier to tie down on the truck.


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> i made some measurements, and drew a nice drawing! my new wishbone should look something like this when its finished,
> all tig welded, then everything chromed !
> anyone can use my drawing and measurements to make their own wishbone, but please let me know if you do.
> 
> ...



Nice work JB how much to make me one?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

L4YNLO said:


> Nice work JB how much to make me one?


 my wishbone is not finished yet, but its not too far off, pics soon, then im chroming it !
i dont know the total cost yet, but ill let ya know.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

just ordered my chrome 605 box from ABS powerbrake... on its way. that will complete the steering.


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> my wishbone is not finished yet, but its not too far off, pics soon, then im chroming it !
> i dont know the total cost yet, but ill let ya know.
> 
> jb.


Sounds good... Hopefully not far off bro you:thumbsup:... PM me your number bro, I lost everyones contact on my phone. LOL...


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> just ordered my chrome 605 box from ABS powerbrake... on its way. that will complete the steering.
> View attachment 507684


JB, How much was the Power Steering kit inc Shipping??? cause i need to order one.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

L4YNLO said:


> JB, How much was the Power Steering kit inc Shipping??? cause i need to order one.


I'll let ya know the total when it clears customs! Just had to pay $500 for duties taxes and other crap ontop of parts and shipping from classic industries ! More than I thought .


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

nice work


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i have a lot of things going on now,..! cause ive come into a bit of money i want to finally finish this 7 year project!!
i have parts arriving any day now from classic industries, rear quarters, floor braces, tail lamp mounting panel and some other rust repair sections.
just ordered chrome 605 kit, waiting on that,
car is at the body shop getting repaired and ready for paint,
machine shop is making my wishbone from my drawing...... just to name a few....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

the machine shop have finished the LH threaded sleeves, bending of chrome molly tube next !!!! yes chrome molly !!! ( not mild steel )


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

Top quality machining there JB
Looking real good this 64 Gunna be a show stopper! That's right!


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

L4YNLO said:


> Nice work JB how much to make me one?


HA!... I was gonna ask the same thing. 
Doesn't have to be chromed either, I can get it powder coated or something. 
Just interested in getting one - and happy to pay for someone else's hard work

getting one made in Oz might be cheaper than getting one shipped from the USA.

Damo


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

WA_TRD_83 said:


> HA!... I was gonna ask the same thing.
> Doesn't have to be chromed either, I can get it powder coated or something.
> Just interested in getting one - and happy to pay for someone else's hard work
> 
> ...


damo,
still workin on da wishbone, let me just say it wont be cheap! even before its chromed! the 3 custom heim joints cost $385.00 !
buying one from the states will be cheaper i would think? how much are they? and who makes them?
more pics comin soon.

stay posted, 
peace.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

parts arrived today from classic industries


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

firewall nearly finished


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

welding up some holes


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

cutting rust out


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

im not going to replace the whole rear quarters only what i need to.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> damo,
> still workin on da wishbone, let me just say it wont be cheap! even before its chromed! the 3 custom heim joints cost $385.00 !
> buying one from the states will be cheaper i would think? how much are they? and who makes them?
> more pics comin soon.
> ...


NOTHING BEATS AUSTRALIAN CRAFTMANSHIP BUILT TO LAST JB... :thumbsup: AND YOUR WORK IS QUALITY BROTHER...


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 510449


How much did they charge for Air Freight on all them Panels???


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

L4YNLO said:


> How much did they charge for Air Freight on all them Panels???


parts $541.44
shipping $563.87
duties, taxes $483.95
total $1589.26. delivered to my door!

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

welding up all the unwanted holes in the floor..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

fixin some rust holes in the floor... all steel !


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks to shawn and the boys from exotic kustoms for helping me on the final stretch of the build, keep checkin here cause shits gettin done!!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Body work coming along nicely, more pics soon.


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

recessed firewall to suit HEI dizy


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

lookin good jb


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

TONY MONTANA said:


> lookin good jb


thanks tony,
i have the boyz from exotic kustoms helping me get the body ready for paint, lee is doing a great job..
peace, jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

parts have arrived from abspower brake !,
pics coming soon.
jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

bolt only a little rusted !


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

lil more beat up than I thought but damn you're putting in some good work! should be hella nice


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

White-n-Blk S10 said:


> lil more beat up than I thought but damn you're putting in some good work! should be hella nice


,
nar, its all good...
lee has nearly finished fillin all the holes in the floor, firewall is done, gettin all the gaps perfect will be next.
peace,
jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

got some prezzies..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

the box bolted on......


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

but that is where the fun stopped ! centre steering link is noware close to being bolted up, 2" away???


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

and the pump pulley hits on the box!!!! wtf..... anyone else have this issue with a 605 box install ?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

the centre steering link in an early manual type and the idler arm is new. and the pitman arm is new?
any idea's to help a brother.....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Has anyone ran into this problem? It looks like I may have tilt the box down for the link to be bolted to the pitman arm! Or do I need to change the idler or centre link ?
Jb


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

TTT FOR SOME ANSWERS I MAY HAVE THIS PROBLEM ONE DAY :dunno:


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> but that is where the fun stopped ! centre steering link is noware close to being bolted up, 2" away???
> View attachment 514384





3-wheel said:


> and the pump pulley hits on the box!!!! wtf..... anyone else have this issue with a 605 box install ?
> 
> View attachment 514385





3-wheel said:


> the centre steering link in an early manual type and the idler arm is new. and the pitman arm is new?
> any idea's to help a brother.....





TONY MONTANA said:


> TTT FOR SOME ANSWERS I MAY HAVE THIS PROBLEM ONE DAY :dunno:


TTT.....!!! Help needed


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i hope this can be worked out easy,
are there different type ( longer, shorter and shape ) idler and pitman arms that can be used?
and or design of the centre steering link. which would cause this problem?

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i loosened the mounting bolts for the idler arm and box, removed the tie rods and the centre link could be bolted up!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

with the centre link bolted up, the steering moves easy side to side but !!!! i cant conect the tie rods because they hit on the frame!
becasue i wraped the frame..... to fix this without grinding paint or chrome i will need a shorter pitman arm or move the box forward...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

left quarter done, start gapin doors soon..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

3-wheel said:


> with the centre link bolted up, the steering moves easy side to side but !!!! i cant conect the tie rods because they hit on the frame!
> becasue i wraped the frame..... to fix this without grinding paint or chrome i will need a shorter pitman arm or move the box forward...
> 
> View attachment 516395


under the drum to disk topic i read how some ppl had to shorten the tierods a lil check that topic for more acurate info under mait & repair forums jb


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

cool, thanks tone


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

3-wheel said:


> with the centre link bolted up, the steering moves easy side to side but !!!! i cant conect the tie rods because they hit on the frame!
> becasue i wraped the frame..... to fix this without grinding paint or chrome i will need a shorter pitman arm or move the box forward...
> 
> View attachment 516395


Don't shorten your pitman arm you'll mess with your turn ratio move the box forward if possible


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

20 Minutes said:


> Don't shorten your pitman arm you'll mess with your turn ratio move the box forward if possible


Cool, I hope I can move the box forward easily and it works. Working out a new box mount bracket.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

3-wheel said:


> Has anyone ran into this problem? It looks like I may have tilt the box down for the link to be bolted to the pitman arm! Or do I need to change the idler or centre link ?
> Jb


Hi JB. I see you have a 605 box with bracket. The CPP 500 gear box sits further forward on the frame because its a direct fit with no bracket, the down side to that is it will not clear an aftermarket radiator unless you order one thats notched for the steering box. I had this problem but david fixed it by cutting and moving the front of the frame crossmember back an inch. Your frame is already painted so theres a slight problem.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Skim said:


> Hi JB. I see you have a 605 box with bracket. The CPP 500 gear box sits further forward on the frame because its a direct fit with no bracket, the down side to that is it will not clear an aftermarket radiator unless you order one thats notched for the steering box. I had this problem but david fixed it by cutting and moving the front of the frame crossmember back an inch. Your frame is already painted so theres a slight problem.


Thanks for the input skim. I'm going to try a different mounting bracket and hope it works !


----------



## 6trey GC (Jul 26, 2012)

Clean ass 4 u got cuzz,i got a 63 no post like urs,shit i gotta get some height like u got on the rear,my front loCCs up high as hell did some cuttin & my upper a-arms r extended 2 7/8``...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds good man,
Mine is gettin done, should be hittin switches soon..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

wishbone finished pics coming soon, going to chrome..

peace, jb.


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

What a great build!!!


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

Mar64ss said:


> What a great build!!!


x2


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

White-n-Blk S10 said:


> x2


thanks bro,z .

im still goin.

jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

makin the floor smooth...


----------



## nferno (Feb 27, 2005)

Reckon you'll be at motorex next year?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

nferno said:


> Reckon you'll be at motorex next year?


that is the plan brother, i have been invited... need the 6 foe finished first!...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

wishbone finished ! off to chrome soon....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

chrome-molly, tig welded.....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i designed it, greg from d&f engineering made it, he is the master with the tig...thanks.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

going strong.
youd to mock fit just to make sure before chrome ?
keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

!!NICE WORK!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

leg46y said:


> going strong.
> youd to mock fit just to make sure before chrome ?
> keep it up :thumbsup:


yes, i will trial fit it first before chroming it! but its not like i can change it now.. i measured it, so it should be right...I HOPE


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm pulling the car out of the body shop! Not going the way I thought !
Car will be back home soon and looks like ill have to do it..
Another set back...
Jb.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

what happened?


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 520314



Looks familiar! Awesome job


----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> I'm pulling the car out of the body shop! Not going the way I thought !
> Car will be back home soon and looks like ill have to do it..
> Another set back...
> Jb.


They gave me a quote to prepare it for paint and it's already well over that and the car is not even half done !


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> They gave me a quote to prepare it for paint and it's already well over that and the car is not even half done !


Damnnn!! bro sorry to hear that... hope all works out for the best!!

TTMFT !!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

3-wheel said:


> They gave me a quote to prepare it for paint and it's already well over that and the car is not even half done !


sucks but better now then 2-3 yrs down the road and half your shit missing ive seen that happen to so many nice rides :yessad: keep your head up jb


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> They gave me a quote to prepare it for paint and it's already well over that and the car is not even half done !


damn.
i remember a while back you said your bro will be taking care of the body work...... not happening anymore?

hope it works out champ


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

leg46y said:


> damn.
> i remember a while back you said your bro will be taking care of the body work...... not happening anymore?
> 
> hope it works out champ


My bro will paint my car but the body work is such a big job he hasn't got the time to do it. He has is own projects.

It will happen but is going to take longer...
Jb.


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> My bro will paint my car but the body work is such a big job he hasn't got the time to do it. He has is own projects.
> 
> It will happen but is going to take longer...
> Jb.


Hope it all works out sooner for you bro.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Car coming home next week, ( unfinished ).
Cut the frame out today for my new wishbone, pics soon.
Peace , Jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT... :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i have alot of adjustment in my wishbone so i can change the pinion angle. i have pulled the wisbone fully appart and its at the chromer's, along with other parts.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

What are you gonna do with the ybone bracket


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

That wish bone looks real nice and the hard line mounts are even more bad ass. I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice progress bro. Lines look real nice. Are you going to chrome or paint the wishbone?


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

In my opinion I think you should turn the wishbone around so the reinforced part is showing over the wishbone. I think it would look cleaner. Unless of course that don't work. Just my 2 cents


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Zoom said:


> In my opinion I think you should turn the wishbone around so the reinforced part is showing over the wishbone. I think it would look cleaner. Unless of course that don't work. Just my 2 cents


reinforcements are always put in the middle. so either way its the same thing


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

leg46y said:


> What are you gonna do with the ybone bracket


Hey bro, my old y- bar I made will be perfect for stock length lower arms! I will sell it with all brackets.,


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> That wish bone looks real nice and the hard line mounts are even more bad ass. I've never seen anything like that.


 Six foe for doe ! Check out my whole build, comin together . Peace, Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Zoom said:


> Nice progress bro. Lines look real nice. Are you going to chrome or paint the wishbone?


All chrome my man !


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Zoom said:


> In my opinion I think you should turn the wishbone around so the reinforced part is showing over the wishbone. I think it would look cleaner. Unless of course that don't work. Just my 2 cents


I'm not sure what ya mean? This will work fine!


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> Hey bro, my old y- bar I made will be perfect for stock length lower arms! I will sell it with all brackets.,


i meant the bracket on the diff. You gonna cut that off then rechrome the whole thing? or just leave it on. or try to cut it off as neatly as possible without rechroming the axle/diff housing


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

This one

View attachment 530357


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> Six foe for doe ! Check out my whole build, comin together . Peace, Jb.


Oh yes I've been checking out ur build for a minute now. You've done some bad ass work. U should my build when u get a chance, it's no where near as nice as urs but I'm a beginner and hopefully my skills will be at least some where as good as urs. Anyways my name is Pete and the build is called project 64. Keep up the bad ass work JB!!


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Damnnn!!! JB... that came out good... looking hella nice!!!... congrats. 
Its like :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

leg46y said:


> i meant the bracket on the diff. You gonna cut that off then rechrome the whole thing? or just leave it on. or try to cut it off as neatly as possible without rechroming the axle/diff housing


Well spotted, yes this is fucking with my head too. I'm just going to leave it for now, there are so many other things going on with my build at the moment. To do it properly would be a big job and expensive ! Probably fix it later.


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Got some parts back from chrome today, also the new 605 box bracket and new pump oil can ( other was damaged in shipping ). If anyone needs impala steering parts , chrome or not talk to Ed at www.abspowerbrake.com . They are great .
The new box bracket moved it forward and the steering doesnt hit on the frame anymore !
Pics coming soon, 
Peace. Jb.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll b waiting for those pics!! Can't wait to b truthful with ya!! Coming out REAL GOOD HOMIE!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> I'll b waiting for those pics!! Can't wait to b truthful with ya!! Coming out REAL GOOD HOMIE!!


Can't wait to be truthful with ya? What ya mean by that ?


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Means he can't wait... Lol


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

leg46y said:


> Means he can't wait... Lol


Dam Aussie , get with the lingo....


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> Can't wait to be truthful with ya? What ya mean by that ?


On the chrome u got today! I love the way chrome pops on these old shcools and I'm also taking notes on the new steering u got. (The new 605) I want to go power steering in my ride so I'm learning on what to do to avoid the problem u had with it hitting the frame. BTW what size metal did u use to reinforce?


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> Dam Aussie , get with the lingo....


Lol


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Project 1964 4dr. said:


> On the chrome u got today! I love the way chrome pops on these old shcools and I'm also taking notes on the new steering u got. (The new 605) I want to go power steering in my ride so I'm learning on what to do to avoid the problem u had with it hitting the frame. BTW what size metal did u use to reinforce?


Latest pics tomorrow, I used 5mm plate which is slightly smaller than what is normally used 1/4" ( 6.3mm ) . It was still difficult to work with in some areas. I plated my whole frame.
Jb.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> Latest pics tomorrow, I used 5mm plate which is slightly smaller than what is normally used 1/4" ( 6.3mm ) . It was still difficult to work with in some areas. I plated my whole frame.
> Jb.


I've already started using 3/16 on mine, will that b OK? Everyone here talks about thick plates and I hope I didn't fuck up already.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i think 3/16 is about 4.8mm, so this will be fine.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

got some parts back from chrome, also new p/s pump oil can and box bracket


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

the differance, new one lower of screen.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i polished the front of the heads before i bolted the pump on for good!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

swapped pump oil can and fitted p/s pump for good..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

refitted p/s box using new bracket, now the steering clears the crossmember!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

chromed the crank main bolt along with others....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 531867


wow!... need sunglasses to look at this thing!!  lookin good JB.

(... and neat looking Corolla there too.)

how long until the body goes back on?

Damo


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

WA_TRD_83 said:


> wow!... need sunglasses to look at this thing!!  lookin good JB.
> 
> (... and neat looking Corolla there too.)
> 
> ...


damo,

hey bro, i have a few things to do before the body goes on, wishbone to be fitted, redo rear brake pipe and hose. have a driveshaft made then have it chromed, sort out alt , chrome 140 amp and finish fuel lines to engine... just to name a few ...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

top gear burn..... jb style.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah its all comin together and looking awsome, im real happy with the way its turning out....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

firewall finished


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

lowpoke said:


> I agree 100% with L4YNLO. White will be a mistake!!!


LOWPOKE whats up, long time, that surplus store still open down there? Hope the weather is good. email me. Whats up with the family.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Hydros said:


> LOWPOKE whats up, long time, that surplus store still open down there? Hope the weather is good. email me. Whats up with the family.


? I think you have the wrong thread buddy.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Look real good homie!! That chrome really pops with that gold and flake. Very very good, you've might've already said it homie but what color are u going on the body. I'm thinking a black cherry with more black than cherry on mine. Not for sure though, it's been the hardest decision for me so far.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Gold flake, white roof...


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

your frame is looking real good!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

3-wheel said:


> the differance, new one lower of screen.
> 
> View attachment 531834


so they offer two different brackets?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Moe Built said:


> your frame is looking real good!


thanks brother... gettin there..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

TONY MONTANA said:


> so they offer two different brackets?


yes , i told them that i wrapped the frame so they hooked me up with a new chrome bracket that works!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

picking the body up tomorrow.. ( unfinished ), we will paint the floor and firewall first and then the body can be bolted on the frame... for good ! and then work on the body.

jb.


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:worship::worship:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

body back home, next step is to take all the panels off turn it over on the rotisserie, paint the firewall and floor, then bolt it on the frame for good.then set all panel gaps and get it ready for paint..
jb.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

great job on finishing off them welds
i hate when guys leave the welds raw, then you just see the beads running all over the frame
keep up the nice work


----------



## jrspells (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice build


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

i cant wait to see color on the body!!!!!


----------



## DUB562 (Jul 26, 2012)

Lookin good man. U came along ways..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys for your support ,
Still goin strong!
Jb.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Heck yes!! Man this car has come a long way!


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 533909


Lookn good bro... 
What size hard lines did you use?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

L4YNLO said:


> Lookn good bro...
> What size hard lines did you use?


1/2" stainless hardlines..


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey bro.... thats going to come out real nice.. cant wait to see it all together. :thumbsup:


----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

looking good JB


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Slowly but surely I'll get there....


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Doin some work on the floor, getting ready for paint !


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> Doin some work on the floor, getting ready for paint !


Hey Jb you got a rough set date in completing the car? Be good to see her out this summer!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

L4YNLO said:


> Hey Jb you got a rough set date in completing the car? Be good to see her out this summer!


No idea..... I think 6 months is realistic but ya never know what can happen!
I'm still thinking of the name for my gold 64 ??
Any idea's ????

Jb.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

gold finger


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

gold mine


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

empty pockets lol


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

64 KARAT ! What do you think?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

"GOLD RUSH" 

:dunno:


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

64 karat my pick


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> No idea..... I think 6 months is realistic but ya never know what can happen!
> I'm still thinking of the name for my gold 64 ??
> Any idea's ????
> 
> Jb.


@leg46y "Empty Pockets" LOL

hhmmm

Maybe because im thirsty while typing this!!! lol
"GOLD LABEL"

"GOLD DIGGER"

What ever you name her... Either way shes going to be one bad bitch... :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> 64 KARAT ! What do you think?


how bout "Gold Mine" for all the money u put in it, and wat its worth to u, its color,,,,and the word "MINE" as in belongs to me!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

3-wheel said:


> I'm not sure what ya mean? This will work
> Never mind I was being dyslexic. Everything looks outstanding by the way!


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

Golden One!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for the idea's on the name, still undecided...

this sunday my bro and i will work all day on the floor and firewall, who know's, it might even see some colour by the end of the day!

as you all know i sold my 72 corvette and ive just bought something else!!!! ( i get bored easy ).....

peace, jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

51 pickup......


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> 51 pickup......
> 
> View attachment 543608


Holy fck when you pick the truck up? 

Straight from the states? Or here? My bro is Lookn for a truck as well... Congrats if it's yours!!!!


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> 51 pickup......
> 
> View attachment 543608


sic pic, sic truck


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

yes, this is my new toy, I had some money so i bought a pickup. just to tie me over till da 64 is done..... its on its way from Iowa to Melb Aust! it will be a daily driver and cool tow vehcile,..... ya gotta have some stuff in ya shed !!!!!


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

Real nice truck


----------



## cbone63 (Mar 24, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> 51 pickup......
> 
> View attachment 543608


I likem just like that OG


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

cbone63 said:


> I likem just like that OG


im not changing a thing!


----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> yes, this is my new toy, I had some money so i bought a pickup. just to tie me over till da 64 is done..... its on its way from Iowa to Melb Aust! it will be a daily driver and cool tow vehcile,..... ya gotta have some stuff in ya shed !!!!!


how did u manage to get it over bagged?:bowrofl:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

drty63 said:


> how did u manage to get it over bagged?:bowrofl:


Let's just say it depends on the description, ( self leveling air suspension ) was better than saying slammed on bags ) Jb style ....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

My bro is going strong today on da 64 sanding the floor! More work than I thought, would be much easier if it was flat !!!! Don't think I'll see paint today, but I'm one step closer..
Peace. Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks to my bro and dad for helping me all day yesterday, sanding.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> 51 pickup......
> 
> View attachment 543608


now that is 1 tough lookin hauler.. Kool


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

still going strong :thumbsup:


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> yes, this is my new toy, I had some money so i bought a pickup. just to tie me over till da 64 is done..... its on its way from Iowa to Melb Aust! it will be a daily driver and cool tow vehcile,..... ya gotta have some stuff in ya shed !!!!!


Congrats bro,,,, luv the look...


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Back on the 64 tomorrow, more sanding!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> yes, this is my new toy, I had some money so i bought a pickup. just to tie me over till da 64 is done..... its on its way from Iowa to Melb Aust! it will be a daily driver and cool tow vehcile,..... ya gotta have some stuff in ya shed !!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my bro grinding all the crap from the wheel wells, and fixing all the f-ck ups from the panelshop....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

im not f-ckin happy is an understatement!!!! the amount of cash i handed over to panelshop,was enough to buy another car!!
and its fuct!!,
me and my bro have to redo everything they did!!!

(lesson learnt, if you can do it yourself, dont ever pay someone just to get it done quicker).

peace, jb.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

3-wheel said:


> im not f-ckin happy is an understatement!!!! the amount of cash i handed over to panelshop,was enough to buy another car!!
> and its fuct!!,
> me and my bro have to redo everything they did!!!
> 
> ...


very true JB but keep your head up and look on the bright side. I went through a similar deal. This time when its done right, you will take more pride in it and you will have learned how to do it yourself and will never have to rely on anyone ever again. Keep up the good work man!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Skim said:


> very true JB but keep your head up and look on the bright side. I went through a similar deal. This time when its done right, you will take more pride in it and you will have learned how to do it yourself and will never have to rely on anyone ever again. Keep up the good work man!


Thanks skim, still goin strong man, paint the floor real soon..
Jb.


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> im not f-ckin happy is an understatement!!!! the amount of cash i handed over to panelshop,was enough to buy another car!!
> and its fuct!!,
> me and my bro have to redo everything they did!!!
> 
> ...


Shit they really fck it up that bad??? 

Need help... I know how to sand!  Hopefully everything works out.


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

lookin the goods jb..... and that floor looks cleeeeaaaannnn...hopefully u get that truck b4 christmas:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

picked up my wishbone from chromers, heim joints still dont go in all the way, threads are all rusted from the acid, have to make a LH thread tap to clean it up.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Great build and truck


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

BRAVO said:


> Great build and truck


thanks bro,

keep posted, gettin there slowly.

peace, jb.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

recut threads in my wishbone and put it all together...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

still need to tig weld the bracket onto the diff..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 552053


Wishbone diff mount is now welded on, out in da shed still sanding the floor !
Peace, Jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT bro, looking good keep it coming... :thumbsup:


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

3-wheel said:


> still need to tig weld the bracket onto the diff..
> 
> View attachment 552052
> [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

20 Minutes said:


> 3-wheel said:
> 
> 
> > still need to tig weld the bracket onto the diff..
> ...


----------



## DraiDay (Mar 22, 2007)

I read this thread last night start to finish, great job Jb! Keep posting, I am looking forward to the updates. Doing great work, sweet truck too


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

3-wheel said:


> 20 Minutes said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure it will be fine, but I will keep an eye on it! How would it fold ?
> ...


----------



## ridez only (Dec 26, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> thanks to my bro and dad for helping me all day yesterday, sanding.
> 
> View attachment 545149


nice pic homei i wish i had my dad to help me


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

20 Minutes said:


> 3-wheel said:
> 
> 
> > Your panhand bar keeps the car from swaying side to side, when you eliminate it with a wishbone or a Ybar your putting all that pressure on that bracket. It looks like it's only 1/8 thick you'll need at least 3/16 I'd prefer 1/4 especially if you plan on three wheeling. . . . Your frame is looking really nice by the way
> ...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

DraiDay said:


> I read this thread last night start to finish, great job Jb! Keep posting, I am looking forward to the updates. Doing great work, sweet truck too


Thanks homie for taking the time and going through my whole thread, still goin strong after all these years out in da shed ! Peace.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

ridez only said:


> nice pic homei i wish i had my dad to help me


Yeah , my bro and old man know what there doin when it comes to body work but me, sanding sucks ass ! Give me something to weld any day !
Jb.


----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

looks good!!


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

How's that sanding going


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

leg46y said:


> How's that sanding going


I've been busy but not a da Lo Lo , back into it this weekend, maybe get some paint on the floor.
Jb.


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

:thumbsup: nice work homie can't wait till I have mine that fare. Keep up the good work


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Last Sunday didn't happen! Still no paint on the floor! My bro got on the piss on sat night and probably ended up with a fatty somewhere strange ! See how we go this Sunday !
Jb.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:wave: JB


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Finally finished the floor !! In black primer ! To be rubbed and painted next weekend. Gettin there.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

this is just primer !, black base coat next then candy gold flakes then clear... peace, jb style....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

getting it in looking good


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Back in the shed, sanding the primer , getting ready for the gold..... Goin for gold ...
Jb.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

nice progress! good luck with the gold!:thumbsup:


----------



## EL LOCO IMPALA (Sep 15, 2010)

Very nice bro,any patterns on this lo low?


----------



## nferno (Feb 27, 2005)

Coming on strong!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks homies,
no paterns or diferent colours on my 64, gold candy metal flake , clean white roof and keeping all the chrome! i have been thinking about silver and gold leaf pin stripes to break it up !
?


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

just when i thought the paint was goin on, my bro stated putting sealer on! i guess 7 years in the build whats another few hours...


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

2 coats of black base..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

you wouldnt believe it !!!!!!!!! all ready to go and its the wrong fu-kin colour !!!!! fframe colour on the left and meant to be the same on the right !!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

when mixing the colour in the tin it looked alot better than the other gold on the frame!!! so after a quick beer my bro said the new shim-r gold looks far better, so he went for it!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

with only 2 coats of gold flakes...... another 2 to go !


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

with the sun going down, it was starting to look awsome..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

REAL GOOD!!! KEEP IT UP! UR AT THE FUN PART NOW!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

npazzin said:


> looks good!


x64 i like this gold a lil better is more vibrant and has more depth to the paint


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

TONY MONTANA said:


> x64 i like this gold a lil better is more vibrant and has more depth to the paint


More pics to come soon, I have spoken to the paint supplier and he said the first lot of paint had no gold candy with the flakes, it was clear binder with gold flakes and it should of had it mixed in. He also said because it was his mistake that he will look after me with the rest of the paint.
Jb.


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow! :drama:


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice


----------



## nferno (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow thats coming out great!
Not letting fuck ups stand in your way is the australian way!


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 573367



Holy Fck JB... That is lookn good bro... :worship::worship:

TTT.....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

with the sun goin down, the flash from my i-phone and the clear goin on........ was i happy on going ahead and painting the floor in this colour???? fu-k yes !!!!!! the results speak for themselves!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my bro, dean , putin the clear on, total of 4 coats, the last stage.. it was 11pm, it was dark outside and we had been going from 7am !!!! we were buggered. but it was all worth the hard work.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

in different lights it changes colour alot !!!,
peace, jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shit looks nice!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 574105


looks real good jb


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

super nice!


----------



## Raw Doggin U (Nov 28, 2012)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 574147


:boink:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

only a few small jobs left on the frame and then the coming together of the body and frame, it will be a huge moment ! stay posted, 
jb.


----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

This is gonna be off the HOOK!!!!:worship:


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

any idea's on how to tie the lighter gold frame in with now the new colour of the whole car being a more vibrant candy darker gold?
peace, jb.


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

lookn good :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

gettin into it, making some new rear brake lines, polished stainless..


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 574100


GOOD GOD THATS ALOT OF GOLD FLAKE  :wow:

BUT ITS LOOKING REALLY GOOD MAN :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

SPOOON said:


> GOOD GOD THATS ALOT OF GOLD FLAKE  :wow:
> 
> BUT ITS LOOKING REALLY GOOD MAN :thumbsup: :h5:


thanks spoon man,

still goin hard....
jb.


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

:h5::drama:


----------



## Sweeney (Dec 4, 2012)

one word dude WOW


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

Off the hook


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

i checked out this topic a year ago and between last night and this mornin went tru the whole topic again startin from page 1 its amazin. at first i was like yeas its a 4 door but 4 door or not it has real nice detail and its absolutely beautiful cant wait to c it done should b a good feeling i bet after all this hard work


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

79MONTECARLOILL said:


> i checked out this topic a year ago and between last night and this mornin went tru the whole topic again startin from page 1 its amazin. at first i was like yeas its a 4 door but 4 door or not it has real nice detail and its absolutely beautiful cant wait to c it done should b a good feeling i bet after all this hard work


thanks bro,
its people like you that spend the time to go through my whole build ( my whole life ) that makes it all worth while. 7 years is along time to be building anything but with everyones suport and comments helps me to build my 64 bigger and better. 
so keep it up! and my 64 should be killer..
peace, jb.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey JB
Dont think u used enough flake man.............


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Hey JB
> Dont think u used enough flake man.............


:roflmao:

when is the body going on mate? thats when it will really start to look like a car :biggrin:

Damo


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

WA_TRD_83 said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> when is the body going on mate? thats when it will really start to look like a car :biggrin:
> 
> Damo


with christmas just around the corner, has put a small delay on progress. in saying that i hope to have the body bolted on in the next few weeks!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

you can never have too much flake jay !


----------



## littlenome (Apr 24, 2012)

Absolutely amazing...keep it going bro, the end is in site


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT good job bro... thats coming out nice!!!..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks homies,

rear brake pipes are now done after changing to a wishbone design, rubbing the firewall back at the moment for a smoother finish before the body goes on...
peace . jb.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> thanks homies,
> 
> rear brake pipes are now done after changing to a wishbone design, rubbing the firewall back at the moment for a smoother finish before the body goes on...
> peace . jb.


You planning on doing some stripes or anything on the body. Or just straight gold?


----------



## LOWLYFEPHILL (Jul 1, 2005)

3-wheel said:


> you can never have too much flake jay !
> 
> View attachment 578539



*I have to agree, you can never have too much flake...*










talk about dedication, definitely a labor of love. We don't build rides to please other people, 1 dr, 2 dr, 3 dr, 10 dr, as long as you're happy, don't sweat what others think. 

Just spent about the last 6 hours going through your thread, to be honest, I began having what seemed to be an anxiety attack when I got to page 84 cause I knew it wasn't gonna be completed by pg 88... looking forward to future updates, keep up the good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL, HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEARS,
PEACE, JB.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

leg46y said:


> You planning on doing some stripes or anything on the body. Or just straight gold?


im thinking about maybe some small pin stipes on the body, se how i go.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

LOWLYFEPHILL said:


> *I have to agree, you can never have too much flake...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you so much for spending the time going through the whole build so far. it does mean alot !!
stay posted, in the new year im going hard to have it finished, 
oh yeh, my 51 pickup has just turned up at the docs in melbourne!

stay posted, peace, jb.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

3-wheel said:


> you can never have too much flake jay !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bling Bling. Looks GREAT!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks awesome!


3-wheel said:


> View attachment 574135


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Those Evo Joints are so awesome!


3-wheel said:


> View attachment 509018


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> thank you so much for spending the time going through the whole build so far. it does mean alot !!
> stay posted, in the new year im going hard to have it finished,
> oh yeh, my 51 pickup has just turned up at the docs in melbourne!
> 
> stay posted, peace, jb.


I will be startn my 64 impala ss next yr too n I been threw ur whole thread n ur a bad ass fabricater n do beautiful wrk. Can't wait till its done n u gave me good ideas thanks for ur hard wrk


----------



## EL LOCO IMPALA (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow looking nice JB don't be shy with the flake Bling Bling


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

JB, you and your family deserve the respect of every member of layit low, you have come a long way, it is because of people like you other people takes a project to a different level, or we pickup from where we left behind.I been reading your thread for 3 hrs until now, I can wait to see your project finish, I just recently got back on my own project and this is what I was looking for, just a little motivation. thanks for sharing your awesome journey.
P.s I will start my 64 vert project journey in layitlow tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

im back !!!!!!

after taking some time off work and on da low low and spending a week at the largest car show in australia ( summernats ) in canberra!... im motivated !.... also its great to come back and see so many people have read through my whole build and left nice comments, thank you to everyone!

im back on da lo lo tomorrow!
i want to take my 64 to the summernats next year and show them what lowriders are all about!

and last sunday i picked up my new toy 51 chevy truck!

peace, jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Coming along real nice homie!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

with 4 coats of clear, a light sand still rubbed through to the flakes and turned some silver, just orded straight gold candy, hopefully that will fix it!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

when the frame was painted upsidedown paint did not cover the 4 mount points, so before the body goes on we painted them.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

black first, gold flake, then clear..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

check out all the great specials.....


----------



## L4YNLO (Sep 25, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 593328



Luv the truck bro... 64 lookn good as well.

I was at summernats on friday as well some nice cars...


----------



## MIKES87 (Feb 12, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 593328


so far away but have same taste cuz after I finish my 64 I want to do a 5 window also:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

dam hot here !!! 42oC !!! (107oF ) and alot hotter in the shed, no working on da lo lo today.


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

good to see you still puttin in the hours man!

melbourne ain't gonna know what hit it when this busts out!

pickup is nice too, been wanting one for a long time


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my bro puttin the gold candy on, it worked , covered the silver rub through flakes and went on nice and flat!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

we ended up putting on 5 coats of clear, its hard to see with the shit light, but it come up awsome!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## jesseosuna (Nov 9, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

we are painting inside the car next, yes! gold candy flake under the carpet... also in the boot. and the roof too, but in white.
peace jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

What up JB.... that ride is coming perfect! Congrats bro your almost there.


----------



## Hardtop6459 (Aug 13, 2011)

been watching and reading your thread since you started it cars looking badass. keep posting pix :drama:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Hardtop6459 said:


> been watching and reading your thread since you started it cars looking badass. keep posting pix :drama:


thanks for your support, it means alot.


keep checkin here, im still goin hard.

peace, jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

took this pic on my i-phone as the sun was goin down!


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT :drama:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

pics comin soon, working on the roof and inside the car, getting them ready for paint, i want this thing done , 3-wheeln, by christmas....
peace jb


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

don't stop !! you are getting close my friend.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

hey homies,

slight delay on the build once again, my bro has had to move houses.. so no time to work on the lo lo....
should be back into it soon, i hope.

peace , jb.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Looking real good homeboy!!! I had to take some time off myself. I'm back on it though!!


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

dang JB you wont be able to take it out in the sun!! color and flake is badass bro. Cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Honey down under.

I can say that about women too.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Caballo said:


> Honey down under.
> 
> I can say that about women too.



nice name for my 64, im still thinking and on the top of the list is 64-KARAT ?

ill swap you an aussie girl for a latino hottie..... !

peace.jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

lincolnlowrider76 said:


> dang JB you wont be able to take it out in the sun!! color and flake is badass bro. Cant wait to see it finished


gold candy flake and chromed everything ! its coming along.. hell yeah !

slight delay in the build but alls good.

jb.


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

3-wheel said:


> ill swap you an aussie girl for a latino hottie..... ! *<<<<<*
> 
> peace.jb.


:naughty: :h5: love some sexy latino's 

don't stress about the build too much JB. life gets in the way sometimes. no need to rush. Do it once, Do it right! 

Damo


----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see this one!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

All we hear in the states is that Aussie women are amazing.

You guys need to share!


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

BADASS!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

ok, im back,

sanded and polished the firewall, come out smoooth.....
back into it.

peace, jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Caballo said:


> All we hear in the states is that Aussie women are amazing.
> 
> You guys need to share!


ok , ill trade you, get me a good one tho, big tities....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

64 For Life said:


> BADASS!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


yeah, 51 is cool, im workin on both at the moment, 51 & 64.!


----------



## ludvig (Mar 12, 2013)

90 pages took me a cuople of hours but it was worth it! T T T jb


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

What up JB.. luv that pick up. Looks hella nice. What you plan on doing with it?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

ludvig said:


> 90 pages took me a cuople of hours but it was worth it! T T T jb


thanks man, it means alot, please keep checkin here cause im into it.
jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

RiddinglowCR said:


> What up JB.. luv that pick up. Looks hella nice. What you plan on doing with it?


hey marc,,

the 51 is done! rat style!
jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

me and my bro worked like mutha f-ckers yesterday and got some stuff done........


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## djart81 (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice work bro!! Keep it up! Im following this... its motivation!:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

my bro, dean puttin on the first coat, black base.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

gold candy flakes goin on.......


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

cali swaggin playin in the background for a bit of motivation....


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

big day! 
im thinkin, just sit on some milk crates.... ha ha...

dam shame to cover this, come out awsome..
peace, jb.


----------



## djart81 (Dec 15, 2010)

Sick ass shit bro!! Good job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

damn jb i got to say i have never seen a flaked out inner shell before  wow


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

TONY MONTANA said:


> damn jb i got to say i have never seen a flaked out inner shell before  wow


this is the first low low ive built, so i thought if ive come this far... keep goin.......
jb, style.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Next, painting inside the boot . A few small jobs on the frame, chrome a few things then the body is goin on for good! 
8 years ago I started my 64 impala low rider build.. And the end is in sight.. 
Peace, Jb.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

It's lookin good. Still don't understand why people paint the inside floor. That wasted paint could have covered half the car.


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

damn, good work :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

BRAVO said:


> It's lookin good. Still don't understand why people paint the inside floor. That wasted paint could have covered half the car.


why paint the floor is a good question! lets just say im getting the paint for a really great deal and my bro and i wanted to..... at least we will know how good it is under the carpet...
jb, style.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

damn thats coming along now. 
good work fellas!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Gettin stuck into the boot next, then body is goin on for good ! Very excited


----------



## SOLZ64SS (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey jb firstly damn it's lookin good but before u put the body on uve gone so far might aswell lay sum patterns underneath or even some stripes to finish it off its easier while its on the side


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

SOLZ64SS said:


> Hey jb firstly damn it's lookin good but before u put the body on uve gone so far might aswell lay sum patterns underneath or even some stripes to finish it off its easier while its on the side


Thought about patterns , but where do you stop? I've been thinking about gold and silver leaf stripes but only subtle on the white roof and outside.
Peace, Jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Sparks all over the place!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

dont let these haters get to you homie... your doing a god job...!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> dont let these haters get to you homie... your doing a god job...!!!


Haters can hate all they want, I'm building this my64 my way and when it's done I'll be damn proud !!
Ride low, peace.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> Haters can hate all they want, I'm building this my64 my way and when it's done I'll be damn proud !!
> Ride low, peace.


:werd: do what u do playa ur shit is a+ status. Hell, where would we b without haters. Nice ass work btw homie.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 633330


Well done bro. Shit is off the hook......people asking why u have flaked the floor. Simple answer.........cause u can. Love it!


----------



## WA_TRD_83 (Aug 16, 2007)

3-wheel said:


> Haters can hate all they want, I'm building this my64 my way and when it's done I'll be damn proud !!
> Ride low, peace.


:werd: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

hey homies,

more delays with the build to do with the bodywork, lets just say my bro has had some bad luck of late. soon to be back on it.
peace. jb.


----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> hey homies,
> 
> more delays with the build to do with the bodywork, lets just say my bro has had some bad luck of late. soon to be back on it.
> peace. jb.


Can't wait to see updates


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:cant wait to see it done


----------



## braman213 (Sep 28, 2011)

thats proper!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

I've had a bit goin on, slight delay on 64 build but I'm keen to get back into it. Peace, Jb.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

four door or not, its done up from the floor up so far!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

BRAVO said:


> It's lookin good. Still don't understand why people paint the inside floor. That wasted paint could have covered half the car.


Maybe they r gonna do like the show cars raise their cars off the frame, he can display it with the carpet and seats raised, lol. Looks good regardless but I agree, it's a waste of time and effort.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

my bad on the thums down lol but unless someone is tryin to learn to lay flake, I would say wasted materials also


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

npazzin said:


> my bad on the thums down lol but unless someone is tryin to learn to lay flake, I would say wasted materials also


Why flake inside the car ? Cause I can ! With my bro on the gun and getting the rest of the paint for $0 because the paint company stuffing up on the frame color , I'll flake everything !!!!!!! If I can't chrome it , it will be flake !

Peace, Jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> hey marc,,
> 
> the 51 is done! rat style!
> jb.


Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL LOCO IMPALA (Sep 15, 2010)

ORALE JB looking good Bling Bling !!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

My bro just bought a factory to start working from! So da lo lo will be back on a truck to find a new home till its done. Give me some room to move in my shed! ( my v8 corolla has been outside since I bought the 51 pickup.) stay tuned .
Peace , Jb.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

the flake looks amazing man, keep up the good work and progress, just went through your whole topic..


----------



## raki (Jan 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## blue87 (Jun 25, 2013)

Vary nice frame work


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

BLING BLING! NICE.


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

Great Work 

:drama:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 633330


Wow great work :thumbsup:


----------



## raki (Jan 21, 2005)

what are the plans with the juice?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

raki said:


> what are the plans with the juice?


4 showtime pumps, 8 bats, 1/2" lines, 8", 16" strokes, 10 switches... should be ok, havent worked the lo lo for a while, but will get into it again soon. 

jb.


----------



## SAM1 (May 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

the 51 has taken longer than i thought, but its done and time to get back on the 64.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

moved the shed around, cleaned the frame and under the body, ready.......


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

the boys finalny showed up and wew got the body on !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

Looking good brotha!


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Damn Clean Work homie


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Whoooo, that mfer is HOT!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:worship:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 732881


Some will say why so much flake..... Cause mofo you can! Looking good JB


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Is there a reason why the frame is diff colour to the body.....

Car looks sweet
What's next to do on your list 
Keep up the good work


----------



## Procta (Dec 18, 2008)

I was wondering where this build thread went to


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

leg46y said:


> Is there a reason why the frame is diff colour to the body.....
> 
> Car looks sweet
> What's next to do on your list
> Keep up the good work


The frame was always going to match the body ! You can imagine how I felt when the floor was ready for flake and we cracked the tin !! After stirring the pot the color looked amazing so we hit it. It was meant to be the same color so the paint supplier is looking after me with the rest of the paint!! Under the car looks great and the frame stands out because it is different.

Peace, Jb.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Fuel tank, drive shaft , brake booster, steering column, dash ........,,,,, and so on ... $$$


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

very nice work car is looking great :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

fuel tank next..


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Need a polished stainless fuel tank, anyone know where I can get one ??
Jb.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Looking good jb


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

TONY MONTANA said:


> Looking good jb


Thanks Tony, 
Lookin like a car now ...

Jb.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I dig how your building just as clean on the chassis as most would up top


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

npazzin said:


> I dig how your building just as clean on the chassis as most would up top


Thanks brother,
I'm looking forward to having the body painted, should turn out real nice.

Just ordered my fuel tank .... From mr impala !


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

JB!!!! damnnn Ive missed a whole lot!!! and this bad boy is looking hella good bro!!! Well Ive been out play for a while now.. but now back on track now so ill be coming around more often... 

BUT THIS BAD BOY IS WAY TOO FUCKING HOT BRO>>>> Congrats!!!!!!!

TTMT!! for my boy... :h5:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

RiddinglowCR said:


> JB!!!! damnnn Ive missed a whole lot!!! and this bad boy is looking hella good bro!!! Well Ive been out play for a while now.. but now back on track now so ill be coming around more often...
> 
> BUT THIS BAD BOY IS WAY TOO FUCKING HOT BRO>>>> Congrats!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> RiddinglowCR said:
> 
> 
> > JB!!!! damnnn Ive missed a whole lot!!! and this bad boy is looking hella good bro!!! Well Ive been out play for a while now.. but now back on track now so ill be coming around more often...
> ...


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

3-wheel said:


> fuel tank next..
> 
> View attachment 742841


Lookin Good!


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

3-wheel said:


> View attachment 730658


Hurry up and put some paint on it and take it outside, beat its going pop in the sun. Can't wait to see it done!!! :h5:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

3-wheel said:


> fuel tank next..
> 
> View attachment 742841



:thumbsup: great job!!!!


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks homies,

Still goin strong..

Peace, Jb.


----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

Any more pics JB?


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

drty63 said:


> Any more pics JB?


No new pics just yet, waitin on fuel tank and drive shaft..... All chrome!
Peace, Jb


----------



## STYLIN (Oct 15, 2013)

:bowrofl: Finally finished reading it all took me 3 nights lol but looks F*ing AMAZING!


----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see this Rollin the streets of Melbourne


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

STYLIN said:


> :bowrofl: Finally finished reading it all took me 3 nights lol but looks F*ing AMAZING!


Thanks brother for taking the time to go through my whole build so far, it's because of people like you that keeps me motivated and go bigger and better.
Still waiting on fuel tank from mr impala !

Peace, Jb.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTMFT for JB!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey homies ,
Fuel tank has jus arrived .....
Peace, Jb.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

need
mo 
pics!


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT for this bad ass 4 door!!:nicoderm:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

Going through a devoce at the moment, tuff times but I'm keeping the lo lo.... Back on track soon , I hope ,
Peace, jb


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Divorce is tuff but you will bounce back. I went through my divorce, lost just about everything and it's been almost 6 years and I have already bounced back. I went from 3 cars down to no lowrider for 5 years and just bought my 64 ss a year ago. Keep grinding bro, hope all goes well.


----------



## raki (Jan 21, 2005)

3-wheel said:


> Hey bro, my old y- bar I made will be perfect for stock length lower arms! I will sell it with all brackets.,


Have you still got this?


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

3-wheel said:


> Going through a devoce at the moment, tuff times but I'm keeping the lo lo.... Back on track soon , I hope ,
> Peace, jb


Wish you the best of luck bro. I hope all works out for the best.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

JB hope is going to the best with your situation. If possible when u get a chance can provide a picture of the inside of the trunk where the hose and the cylinder come out. Wanna see how u made that happen.


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

hey homies,
im still alive, i havent been on here in a very long time, lot of crap has gone down in my life but i still have the 64!
planning on getting back into it real soon, peace out to everyone.
ride low.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

what ever happened?


----------



## Roniewoodsss (12 mo ago)

ohh jeez, I can't see the photos, what's going on :/


----------

